# Hispano, Latinoamericano, Iberamericano (Encuesta Personal)



## Edher

Hispano(a), latino(a), Iberamericano(a)

      Siendo miembro de este grupo étnico, tengo la curiosidad de saber cual término es el mas preferido, el mas politicamente correcto y porque. Tengan la libertad de expresar toda opinion y recuerden respaldar bien sus declaraciones. Gracias.


----------



## Gabriel

Personalmente no me gustan los términos "hispano" y "latino". No sé por qué, pero me suenan algo despectivos. Sin embargo no tengo objeciones contra "Hispanoamérica", "Iberoamérica", Latinoamérica" y "América Latina". "Hispanoamérica" y "Iberoamérica" parecen excluir a Brasil, por lo que Latinoamérica o América Latina me parecen los más inclusivos, aunque también estos excluyen algunos paises de Centro y Sudamérica que fueron colonias inglesas o francesas en lugar de españolas o portuguesas.

¿Deberíamos inventar una palabra que signifique "América excepto Canadá y Estados Unidos"?

Lo que me hubiera gustado es que no se genralice el uso del término "América" para referirse a los Estados Unidos de América, tanto en español como en inglés. "El presidente americano dijo que....", "God bless America" (no creo que se refieran a que Dios bendiga al continente americano). Incluso la primer definición en el diccionario inglés es "the United States of America". United Staes, Estados Unidos y estadounidense me parecen mejor como formas abreviadas del nombre completo.


----------



## maicol

más Sudamericano.


----------



## prismaia

maicol said:
			
		

> más Sudamericano.


En la jerga tambien se usa "Sudaca"


----------



## Gabriel

Sudaca es despectivo. Sudamericano es neutro.


----------



## prismaia

Gabriel said:
			
		

> Sudaca es despectivo. Sudamericano es neutro.


De ahi que haya matizado y puesto "Jerga"


----------



## Edher

maicol said:
			
		

> más Sudamericano.



El problema con este termino es que excluye a México (siendo parte del norte de América) al igual que Centro América


----------



## coc

Sudaca es una palabra despectiva. Iberoamérica incluye a los países ex colonias de Portugal y España, ya que ambas naciones están en la Península Ibérica. Hispanoamérica limita el asunto a las ex colonias españolas. América Latina surgió como "solución" que incluye a los países de orígen francés además de los de orígen español o portugués, pero tiene un dejo despectivo, ya que nadie habla del Quebec como América Latina y cultural y lingüísticamente lo es. Sudamérica no es genérico, excluye a la América Central y al Caribe. Personalmente detesto la palabra "latino" y no me identifico con ella, ya que me imagino a un romano antíguo tocando la lira cuando la oigo. El nombre del continente que ahora se usa para nombrar solamente a USA, es la inversión de lo que sucedía en el siglo XVI-XVII según tengo leído, tiempo en que se usaba el término América sólo para nombrar a las colonias españolas. La palabra correcta es americano, la misma que se usaba hace unos cuantos años cuando iba a la escuela primaria y asi nos enseñaban, esa era nuestra condición. Luego se comenzó a popularizar la diferencia que se hace al decir "latinoamericano", y de eso se pasó al semi despectivo "latino", que ha sido reivindicado por gran parte de la población, perdiendo asi algo de su carga negativa. Aunque siga definiendo a los "americanos pobres" en contraposición con los "verdaderos" americanos, los del norte. Los "americanos" de EEUU suelen quedar totalmente confundidos cuando alguien les dice "yo también soy americano", sabiendo que uno viene por ejemplo, de la Argentina. Les lleva un buen tiempo de razonamiento y el reflejo automático es decir "no, eres latinoamericano". Más aun se marean cuando uno les responde "si yo soy latinoamericano entonces tú eres angloamericano"... Pero curiosamente esa diferencia no se hace...
Se ha propuesto ya hace mucho tiempo el término Indoamérica, aunque no me parece tampoco abarcativo, pretende al menos incluír a los habitantes originales del continente, que esta gente hasta ahora es la más excluída y de orígen latino lingüística o étnicamente no tienen nada.
Coc


----------



## Edher

Muy bien expresado Coc y Gabriel. Estos son los tipos de opiniones que esperaba de este foro. Pero seguimos aun sin solucion. Devemos de encontrar una palabra que nos incluya a todos. Asi que se valen inovaciones pero bien respaldadas como siempre por favor. Gracias.


----------



## elroy

Me interesó mucho leer todas las opinione! especialmente ya que vienen de gente con quien esta tema tiene que ver.

Pero yo me pregunto: por qué es tan importante que se encuentre un término que incluye a todo el pueblo americano excepto EEUU y Canada?  No me parace lógico.  Estos países tienen varios idiomas y varias culturas, y además, se han colonizado por más que 1-2 países.  Por lo tanto, yo supondría que se llame a cada persona según su nacionalidad, es decir, argentino, cubano, brasileño, haitiano, etc.  El tratar de amalgamar todo país excepto EEUU y Canada me parece segregativo y perpetuando la idea de que EEUU y Canada son "mejor" o "peor" que los otros países, simplemente por el hecho de que se habla inglés allí?  

Pero bien, no vengo de este partido del mundo, así que no tengo probablemente bastanta información o experiencia para respaldar mis propuestos.  Qué piensan los demás acerca de lo que he sugerido?


----------



## Gabriel

Coc,
Espectacular tu mensaje. Coincido 100% con vos.
Y tenés razón con que Iberoamérica incluye a los paises ex colonia de España y Portugal. Gracias por corregir mi error.
(qué bueno que a vos te puedo hablar en argentino, che!) 

Elroy,
Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices (a ti no te hablo en argentino mejor) 
Sólo para aclarar, mi pregunta acerca de si no deberíamos inventar una palabra para que signifique "América excepto Estados Unidos y Canadá" era irónica. Mi respuesta a esa pregunta es: No. De ninguna manera! En todo caso deberíamos dejar de usar latinoamérica y sus variantes. Norteamérica, Centroamérica y Sudamérica están bien, porque se refieren a la situación geográfica.


----------



## coc

> Me interesó mucho leer todas las opinione! especialmente ya que vienen de gente con quien esta tema tiene que ver.
> 
> Pero yo me pregunto: por qué es tan importante que se encuentre un término que incluye a todo el pueblo americano excepto EEUU y Canada? No me parace lógico. Estos países tienen varios idiomas y varias culturas, y además, se han colonizado por más que 1-2 países. Por lo tanto, yo supondría que se llame a cada persona según su nacionalidad, es decir, argentino, cubano, brasileño, haitiano, etc. El tratar de amalgamar todo país excepto EEUU y Canada me parece segregativo y perpetuando la idea de que EEUU y Canada son "mejor" o "peor" que los otros países, simplemente por el hecho de que se habla inglés allí?
> 
> Pero bien, no vengo de este partido del mundo, así que no tengo probablemente bastanta información o experiencia para respaldar mis propuestos. Qué piensan los demás acerca de lo que he sugerido?



Elroy, creo que has interpretado mal. A parte de países hay una conciencia continental que ha quedado rota porque un país ha adoptado el nombre del continente como nombre de nación, y el gentilicio "americano" pasó a nombrar una nacionalidad y no una continentalidad. No se trata de definir una palabra para el resto del continente "excepto EEUU y Canadá", sino que se trata de combatir el tono peyorativo del apelativo "latinoamericano", porque convengamos en que hay una diferencia grande cuando se dice simplemente "americano" y no "angloamericano" para hablar de un habitante de EEUU o la América del Norte, y "latinoamericano" para los habitantes del resto del continente. Si nos plegamos a tu sugerencia de sólo usar los gentilicios de cada una de las Américas, entonces Estados Unidos se queda sin gentilicio, o deberíamos seguir usando "americano"? Repito: no se trata de excluir ni discriminar a quienes hablen inglés, se trata de reivindicar una conciencia continental que hace mucho tiempo -al menos ligüísticamente- hemos perdido. América Latina para el caso, tampoco es abarcativo, ya que se hablan también varias lenguas aborígenes, holandés, e inglés además de lenguas romance. Yo creo que el término más adecuado es América, y entendiendo como América todo el continente, desde Alaska a Tierra del Fuego. Y la discriminación no se hace tanto en "América Latina", sino en el norte, ya que tengo entendido que en las escuelas se enseña que América no es un continente sino tres, en la clase de geografía. Cuando yo estuve en la escuela primaria y secundaria, se nos enseñaba que América es el continente, y que se divide en "del Norte", "del Centro" y "del Sur", con esa manía que tenemos de ver y contar de arriba para abajo teniendo el norte siempre arriba... Convenciones culturales que les dicen... Sobre todo esto se ha discutido mucho, e incluso hay un mapa mundi con una visión menos cuadrada del mundo, que lo representa con el hemisferio sur arriba, ya que una esfera flotando en el espacio no tiene ni arriba ni abajo, eso es cultural, y el globo podría representarse desde cualquier ángulo. Tal vez no le encuentres el sentido, pero se trata de romper un cánon cultural, una convención impuesta.
Una cuestión de identidades.

Gabriel, 
gracias por tus comentarios! No sigas que voy a empezar a cobrar entrada;-D!
Un abrazo,
Coc


----------



## Cris

Que' ladilla! (Caracas slang... )

We are...

Venezuleans, Colombians, Brazilians, Arubans, etc. etc. etc. 

Venezolanos, Colombianos, Brasilenos, Arubanos, etc. etc.

Creo que las nacionalidades no tengan mucho sentido. A quien le importa ser lo que sea aparte si' mismo?


----------



## coc

La pertenencia a un grupo humano determinado -una nación por ejemplo- y el sentir que se pertenece, es en mayor o menor medida importante para mucha gente, porque no se trata sólo de un territorio, sino de una unidad cultural, de una cultura determinada. Y considerando que el mundo a como está hoy en día continúa dividido en diferentes grupos humanos que viven en diferentes territorios, la historia es ésta. Si no fuera asi España no hubiese tratado nunca de entrar en la Unión Europea buscando sus raíces históricas. Lo mismo sucede con los países de América, allí donde España rompió tantas identidades en nombre de la codicia, aunque suene simplificador. Sí, seremos venezolanos, colombianos, brasileños, etc. pero somos también americanos, y cuando se habla de americano se entiende -hasta en España!- que se habla de un ciudadano de Estados Unidos, es como si decir europeo significara "francés" o "alemán" y dejara de lado al resto (y esa es la queja en muchos países europeos hoy en día justamente...)
Coc


----------



## funnydeal

A mi me gusta más el término "Latinoamericano"

Yo prefiero el término "latino" por que  nuestros orígenes al igual que de los italianos, españoles, franceses y otros, provienen de la raza latina, de la Antigua Roma.  

El término hispano lo considero más apropiado para los que hablamos español o castellano "hispanoparlantes".

Respecto a "Iberoamericano" casi nunca lo escucho, a lo mejor se debe a una cuestión histórica "la independencia de los países que fueron dominados por España", como un rompimiento de nuestras raíces


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Yo creo que Iberoamérica  e Hispanoamérica son sinónimos, ya que Iberia e Hispania son ambos nombres antiguos de la península ibérica (que también incluye a Portugal). Así que no creo que sea más colonialista decir iberoamericano que hispanoamericano.

Me parecería genial que todos los países del continente americano se pudieran poner de acuerdo en cuanto a cómo se les debe denominar, tanto a todos en conjunto como a los distintos subgrupos que se quieran hacer: norte, sur, hispanohablante, angloparlante, francoparlante, etc. Pero es una utopía, pues dentro de casi todos los países del mundo entero hay comunidades que querrían ser conocidas por su propio nombre, no por el del país. 

Coincido en que no se deben utilizar términos despectivos, como "sudaca", ni en este caso ni en el de ningun otro gentilicio. Confío en que si un español, como yo, utiliza los términos "hispanoamericano" o "iberoamericano", no se sientan ofendidos porque no se trata de ningún sentimiento colonialista, es únicamente que las palabras se forman y se utilizan, y punto. Los españoles de hoy en día somos respetuosos, al menos es lo que yo veo a mi alrededor. 

Me gusta el término "latinoamericano", porque como bien han dicho algunos de ustedes refleja el origen romano o romance del francés, portugués y español. Sin embargo, como otros han apuntado ya, el término "latino", que se usa sobre todo para abreviar, me parece incorrecto, porque para mí "latinos eran los habitantes del imperio romano, y latinoamericanos los habitantes del continente americano que tuvieron contacto con dichos pueblos muchos siglos después y que ahora tienen su propio bagaje cultural y lingüístico, con el mismo origen pero mucha riqueza y evolución propias.

¿Qué opinan ustedes?

Un saludo,

Lady B.


----------



## Luz

En España se dice mucho "sudamericano", aunque matizando, no entrarían en este término los centroamericanos y los mejicanos. De todas formas, a mi me gusta hacer alusión al país: " argentinos " " venezolanos", etc, ya que es muy dificil englobar a todo el mundo en un sólo término. Si tuviera que hacerlo, diría "americanos", pues todos son del mismo continente, igual que aquí decimos que somos europeos incluyendo a todo tipo de pueblos, desde los nórdicos, a los mediterráneos, los eslavos.
Rechazo rotundamente "sudaca".


----------



## Farero

En España, la voz más frecuente creo que es "latinoamericano" (sobre todo en la prensa, radio, televisión, etc.). 

Se usa mucho también "hispanoamericano" (de hecho, este es el nombre de un antiguo banco español, el "Hispanoamericano", ahora reconvertido en el famoso "Banco Santander Central Hispano".

Se usa también "sudamericano".

"Sudaca" es MUY despectivo, y sólo lo usan algunos ignorantes y racistas, que se olvidan a menudo de que Latinoamérica fue la Gran Patria de adopción de muchos españoles durante muchos años en los siglos pasados..., emigrados allá por razones económicas, políticas, etc.

Slds

F


----------



## marposa

¡Hola!

Como ni los íberos ni quienes alguna vez hablaron latín, pisaron nunca América...  diría "hispanoamericano", pero no "íberoamericano" ni "latinoamericano", si bien es cierto que se usan, sobre todo la última.


----------



## paliux

Yo creo que hoy en día, (y por defecto formal y/o  cultural) con la palabra "sudamericano" se entiende cualquier persona que pertenezca al continente Americano, siempre que sea de habla Hispana. Es decir, si alguien se encuentra con un mejicano, aunque no sea lo correcto, se le engloba como a un sudamericano.


----------



## Babelia

Es muy complicado eso que sugieres, Elroy, porque en ocasiones es necesario globalizar. Lo lógico sería llamar a todos Americanos (incluyendo EEUU y Canadá), lo que pasa es que cuando pensamos en Americanos parece que estamos condicionados a pensar sólo en EEUU y Canadá.


----------



## helena

yo pienso que el terminio que mas se ajusta es latioamiericano, me imagino que es por el origen de la lengua: español / portugues, que a simple vista sería lo que mas nos diferencia de canadá y EE UU


----------



## atignirgal

I'm finding this very interesting.
I'd also be interested to know which _English_ term should be employed in reference to Spanish-speakers from Mexico downwards...
Does the term 'Spanish American' offend any of you?


----------



## supercrom

Había escuchado sudaca, pero no sabía su significado. Ahora ya manejo más léxico aunque algo despectivo, je je.
Prefiero latinoamericano, porque hispanoamericano o iberoamericano puede entenderse como un apéndice de España o la Península.
Bueno en serio que no me gusta la situación esta de los nativos de los EE.UU. de denominarse AMERICANS, sinceramente deberían acuñar un término más inglés (América proviene de Américo Vespuccio, si "descubridor"). No sé pero me parece que esta usanza se debe a la generalización de europeos angloparlantes que llamaron America a EE. UU. como referencia al continente americano y se quedó así. Todavía se puede remediar... Si hubiera una comunidad de los estados americanos, así como la OEA, y tuviera un presidente, éste posiblemente sería el presidente americano lo que sería tal vez en inglés (American president).


----------



## Marc1

Edher said:
			
		

> Pero seguimos aun sin solución. De*b*emos [de]   encontrar una palabra que nos incluya a todos. Así que [se] valen in*n*ovaciones pero bien respaldadas como siempre por favor. Gracias.



De que modo vas a incluir a todos con un nombre?

El término "Latino" es incorrecto dado que simboliza al imperio romano y por lo tanto a Italia.

Hispano-América excluye a Brasil

Ibero-América es el mas aproximado, el mas usado en Europa pero tiene un gran problema, excluye a algo así como la mitad de la población. Descendientes de italianos, alemanes, ingleses, polacos, coreanos, japoneses, yugoslavos, franceses, suizos, rusos, turcos, libanés, sirios, armenios, asirios etc para no olvidar los descendientes de los esclavos africanos traídos en la época de la colonia y los aborígenes.

Si crees que podes inventar un término que abarca a todos, puedo sugerir uno... Argentino para los nacidos en Argentina, Venezolano para los nacidos en Venezuela, Mejicano para los de Méjico etc. 

Devanarse los sesos para encontrar un término para igualar el de "americanos" para los habitantes de los estados unidos, y que pretende abarcar a todos con una connotación étnica es absurdo, dado que "al sur del Rió Grande sin olvidar las islas del caribe" no es una mono cultura sino un crisol de razas que no se pueden identificar con la nación que originó el idioma que un sinnúmero de razas usan para comunicarse. De paso que sugerís para los habitantes de Haití? Afro-Franco-Centro-Americanos-Insulares?

Mi madre tenía un dicho: " Si una gata pare adentro de un horno, tiene gatitos y por cierto no bizcochitos".

Además que dicho sea de paso, la masacre del idioma español en la llamada iberoamérica es tan salvaje, que pronto no va a quedar mucho de Ibérico para compartir.


----------



## Tormenta

Marc1 said:
			
		

> De que modo vas a incluir a todos con un nombre?
> 
> El término "Latino" es incorrecto dado que simboliza al imperio romano y por lo tanto a Italia.
> 
> Hispano-América excluye a Brasil
> 
> Ibero-América es el mas aproximado, el mas usado en Europa pero tiene un gran problema, excluye a algo así como la mitad de la población. Descendientes de italianos, alemanes, ingleses, polacos, coreanos, japoneses, yugoslavos, franceses, suizos, rusos, turcos, libanés, sirios, armenios, asirios etc para no olvidar los descendientes de los esclavos africanos traídos en la época de la colonia y los aborígenes.
> 
> Si crees que podes inventar un término que abarca a todos, puedo sugerir uno... Argentino para los nacidos en Argentina, Venezolano para los nacidos en Venezuela, Mejicano para los de Méjico etc.
> 
> Devanarse los sesos para encontrar un término para igualar el de "americanos" para los habitantes de los estados unidos, y que pretende abarcar a todos con una connotación étnica es absurdo, dado que "al sur del Rió Grande sin olvidar las islas del caribe" no es una mono cultura sino un crisol de razas que no se pueden identificar con la nación que originó el idioma que un sinnúmero de razas usan para comunicarse. De paso que sugerís para los habitantes de Haití? Afro-Franco-Centro-Americanos-Insulares?
> *
> Mi madre tenía un dicho: " Si una gata pare adentro de un horno, tiene gatitos y por cierto no bizcochitos".*
> 
> Además que dicho sea de paso, la masacre del idioma español en la llamada iberoamérica es tan salvaje, que pronto no va a quedar mucho de Ibérico para compartir.





Los alemanes dicen:  " Si una cerda pare en el corral de la vaca, tiene cerditos o terneros?


----------



## Tormenta

Personalmente, prefiero el témino  " sudamericano/a", para América del Sur, no para todo el continente.  

Yo nací en Argentina y soy nieta de españoles, en mi caso, términos como “ “iberoamericana” / “hispanoamericana” tendrían sentido, pero no tienen sentido alguno para todos aquellos Argentinos que son descendientes de alemanes, británicos, italianos, judíos,  etc.

Pongo como ejemplo a los argentinos porque  soy argentina y estoy dando una opinión personal.  No sé lo que piensan los mexicanos, bolivianos, etc sobre este tema.

No veo  por qué  se insiste en meter a todos los gatos en una misma bolsa. Personalmente, prefiero las divisiones geográficas: Sudamérica, Centroamérica , Norteamérica, Caribe, etc

Pretender hacer una división étnica  y encontrar un nombre único valido para todos es imposible e innecesario. Por otra parte no entiendo cual es la obsesión con encontrar un nombre único que nos identifique a todos.
La palabra “Europeo” no indica si la persona es vasca o sajona., así como la palabra asiático no específica grupo étnico  (no, no son todos chinos-que tampoco es un grupo étnico único)  Sinceramente no veo cual es el drama.

Saludos,

Tormenta


----------



## Marc1

Coc:



> no se trata de excluir ni discriminar a quienes hablen inglés, se trata de reivindicar una conciencia continental que hace mucho tiempo -al menos ligüísticamente- hemos perdido.



"Una conciencia continental"
Tá gueno eso. Con que se come?

Yo propongo un nuevo término. Para todos aquellos que no se contentan con definirse con el nombre del país donde nacieron, pueden llamarse:
"Los resagaos continentales" o tal vez
"Nosotros las tinos"
Que tal "Los crios del Che"?
"Los achicados"?
"Menudencias"!
"De todo un poco pero nos gusta la rumba"
"Todos para uno y uno para uno"
"Que viva el Pocho!!"
"Pinocho solo nomas!"
"Galtieri corazón"
"No semo yanqui"
"Lo seguimos a Fidel"
"L.E.V" (Las eternas víctimas)


----------



## alc112

yo creo que esta mal que digamos hispano para referirnos a america, pero sí esta bien para referirnos a todos los paises que hablan español.
ibero americano se refiere a los paises colonizados por españa y por portugal
latinoamerica se refiera a todos los paises de america que hablan español (de mexico para abajo)
creo que el mas apto seria  iberoamericano


----------



## Bawang

Para los latinos de Estados Unidos, las alternativas son "Hispanic" o "Latino".  Me pareció muy curioso los comentarios que "latinoamericano" tiene un deje despectivo.  Me gustaría saber en que países ocurre esto porque es la primera vez que me entero de tal cosa.

 Me pareció curioso alguien que prefería identificarse como "latino" y dió como su razón: "I'm no one's panic".  Esto refiriéndose a que la palabra "hispanic" podría descomponerse como: "his panic".

 Yo personalmente prefiero Latino.  Pero no tengo nada en particular contra "hispano" o "hispanic".

 Los jóvenes latinos en los Estados Unidos tienden a decir "I´m a latino" para identificarse, más que ninguna otra cosa.

 Decir que debiéramos dejar de identificarnos como grupo es como pedirte que dejes de identificarte como árabe.  Hay razones culturales fuertes que nos unen y son algo que nos da fortaleza.  En la unión está la fuerza.


----------



## Artrella

prismaia said:
			
		

> En la jerga tambien se usa "Sudaca"





Cuando yo era joven.... tenía un novio español que me decía "sudaca" y no me gustaba para nada (la frase... el novio sí)
Pero es una palabra despectiva.

OJITO!!!


----------



## Marc1

Bawang said:
			
		

> Para los latinos de Estados Unidos, las alternativas son "Hispanic" o "Latino".  Me pareció muy curioso los comentarios que "latinoamericano" tiene un deje despectivo.  Me gustaría saber en que países ocurre esto porque es la primera vez que me entero de tal cosa.
> 
> Me pareció curioso alguien que prefería identificarse como "latino" y dió como su razón: "I'm no one's panic".  Esto refiriéndose a que la palabra "hispanic" podría descomponerse como: "his panic".
> 
> Yo personalmente prefiero Latino.  Pero no tengo nada en particular contra "hispano" o "hispanic".
> 
> Los jóvenes latinos en los Estados Unidos tienden a decir "I´m a latino" para identificarse, más que ninguna otra cosa.
> 
> Decir que debiéramos dejar de identificarnos como grupo es como pedirte que dejes de identificarte como árabe.  Hay razones culturales fuertes que nos unen y son algo que nos da fortaleza.  En la unión está la fuerza.



Tus comentarios ponene una vez mas de manifiesto algo que yo repito con cierta monotonía.  Porqué de repente, las andanzas de ciertos grupos itinerantes que viven en la diaspora deberían ser usados como parámetro para definir a aquellos que viven en su propio país y felices, muchas gracias(?)
Las dificultades de los expatriados y sus hijos por cierto merece un capítulo aparte, pero de ninguna manera ese grupo identifica o define a los millones de hispanoparlantes que viven en sus propios paises de origen.

Por que tantos estudiantes del idioma del Cervantes se esfuerzan en decifrar las balbucientes interjecciones y las muletillas ideomáticas del argot del gueto local en un país de habla inglesa?

Inexplicable.


----------



## Amankaya

Hola a todos!!

A mi modo de ver el término latino tiene más que ver con las raices del idioma que con la situación geográfica.

Personalmente me molesta bastante que con ese término se refieran, despectivamente en demasiadas ocasiones, a las personas que habitan la zona de centro y sud américa, porque pienso que los Españoles también somos Latinos, yo por lo menos me siento como tal, por ello no me gusta que me hablen de latinos como si se tratara de un término ajeno pues yo me siento incluida en el mismo. Si utilizo ese término lo hago refiriendome a todos aquellos paises en que hablamos nuestro idioma, y si quiero matizar y referirme en concreto a los habitantes de los paises americanos de habla Hispana lo hago como latinoamericanos, aunque los términos Hispanoamericanos o Iberoamericanos tampoco me parecen inapropiados.


----------



## gddrew

Gabriel said:
			
		

> Lo que me hubiera gustado es que no se genralice el uso del término "América" para referirse a los Estados Unidos de América, tanto en español como en inglés. "El presidente americano dijo que....", "God bless America" (no creo que se refieran a que Dios bendiga al continente americano). Incluso la primer definición en el diccionario inglés es "the United States of America". United Staes, Estados Unidos y estadounidense me parecen mejor como formas abreviadas del nombre completo.



In Spanish, agreed, _estadounidense_ seems the most fitting word to describe a resident of the USA. I never refer to myself as an _americano_ but rather as an _estadounidense_. (I tend to disfavor _norteamericano_ because technically Mexico and the coutries of Central America and the Caribbean are in North America.) 

In English we run into the problem of how to describe someone who is a resident of the United States of America. Always saying "a resident of the USA" or "a US citizen" is too long of a phrase for a language that favors brevity. "United Statesman" or something similar simply does not exist.

The phrase American is, in my opinion, used not to be exclusionary but simply a matter of historical context. The British referred to residents of the American colonies as "Colonials " or "Americans". (The colonists, however, never referred to themselves as such, but rather as a resident of their respective colony: "New Yorkers" or "Pennsylvanians" or "Virginians".)

Given that the USA in 2004, one country comprised of 50 united states, is no more a colony of Britain than Argentina is of Spain, it would be ridiculous to refer to ourselves as "colonials", hence about the only word in English that describes us is "American".

Un cordial saludo,
Greg


----------



## halley

prismaia said:
			
		

> En la jerga tambien se usa "Sudaca"


Sudaca, es una palabra ofensiva que se usa en europa (españa, francia, italia) para indicar a los que provienen de Sud-América (América del Sur), lo he vi muchas veces en los estadios de fútbol españoles, hasta que comenzaron a multar a los que equipos que permitian ese tipo de lienzos/carteles razistas en sus estadios. Así es que sudaca se debería evitar usarlo.


----------



## Tormenta

Edher said:
			
		

> Hispano(a), latino(a), Iberamericano(a)
> 
> *Siendo miembro de este grupo étnico*, tengo la curiosidad de saber cual término es el mas preferido, el mas politicamente correcto y porque. Tengan la libertad de expresar toda opinion y recuerden respaldar bien sus declaraciones. Gracias.




Edher,

Sin ánimo de ofender , no creo que los latinoamericanos seamos un "grupo étnico".  Compartimos muchas cosas, sí, pero no somos un grupo étnico.  No somos una misma nación ni una misma raza. 
No lo tomen a mal, pero es la verdad, no podemos decir que desde México hasta Argentina y Chile somos una unidad étnica.

Saludos,

Tormenta


----------



## Artrella

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Edher,
> 
> Sin ánimo de ofender , no creo que los latinoamericanos seamos un "grupo étnico".  Compartimos muchas cosas, sí, pero no somos un grupo étnico.  No somos una misma nación ni una misma raza.
> No lo tomen a mal, pero es la verdad, no podemos decir que desde México hasta Argentina y Chile somos una unidad étnica.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Tormenta





Coincido con Tormenta.  No somos el mismo grupo étnico,  por ejemplo los Bolivianos y los Argentinos o los Brasileños y los Argentinos. O los Cubanos y los Argentinos!!!
Gracias a Dios somos diferentes y cada uno con su belleza particular!!!

Saludos, Art


----------



## Marc1

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Edher,
> 
> Sin ánimo de ofender , no creo que los latinoamericanos seamos un "grupo étnico".  Compartimos muchas cosas, sí, pero no somos un grupo étnico.  No somos una misma nación ni una misma raza.
> No lo tomen a mal, pero es la verdad, no podemos decir que desde México hasta Argentina y Chile somos una unidad étnica.



Agreed. That's precisely the point. All the terms used by non Spanish speakers do encompass all Spanish speakers are directed to a particular ethnic group that lives in the USA. A disenfranchised minority usually perceived as in subservient roles.

Such terms like "Latino" are then made extensive to countries the originators of the term know little about in a big generalisation similar to the term Chinese used to describe all Asians. Yet the term Chinese when inappropriate and even offensive to some Asians, is more fitting then "Latino" since Asians are a race, whilst "Latinos" may be a definable race in the US using some generalisations but are no where near anything resembling an ethnic group outside the US, is meaningless when used to encompass spanish speakers, has no relation to geography, and if anything refers to Italians.
Hispanic is equaly misdirected an Iberoamericans when more accurate has by extension the same connotation.

I must laugh at the attempts at stereotyping someone that has darker skin, lower socioeconomic status, speaks English bad, and likes Cuban music, and tries to get away with it buy saying it has to do with the language.
Get over it, ethnic stereotyping is wrong, and will always be wrong. Use the nationality as a denominator or shut your gob.


----------



## vic_us

*Hope this enriches our discussion.*

 

*Vic*

 

*LATINO? HISPANIC? WHICH IS IT?*

*SPANISH SPEAKERS ARE DIVIDED AND OFTEN CONFUSED *

* *

*Author:* By Johnny Diaz, GLOBE STAFF 

 

*Date:* 01/25/2004 *Page:* 1 *Section:* City Weekly 

 

CITY WEEKLY Don't call Jose Masso Hispanic.

To him, the term gives "an emphasis to Hispanics as in Spain and that part of the world. `Hispanic' never gave me a sense that it was a definition of empowerment," says the Puerto Rican-born Hyde Park resident. "I use the word `Latino' because it speaks to the combination of the history and culture of the indigenous people who lived here prior to the Europeans. `Latino' is much more empowering." 

 

Don't call Alex Gonzalez Latino. 

 

"I don't feel Latino. To me, it sounds like you are more Central American," says the Lower Roxbury doctor who was born in Miami to parents from Spain. He prefers "Hispanic," or, more specifically, criollo , a reference to someone "who was born in the New World but whose parents are from Spain." " `Hispanic' is a pretty universal word. It's more encompassing." 

 

Latino or Hispanic: Which is it? 

 

The terms vex native Spanish-speakers and spark debates at social gatherings. Non-Hispanics get stumped on which to use, while they are used interchangeably in media reports and advertisements. The dictionary doesn't provide much assistance: Merriam-Webster's online dictionary defines "Hispanic" as a person "of Latin American descent living in the U.S., especially one of Cuban, Mexican or Puerto Rican origin" and a Latino as a "person of Latin-American origin living in the U.S." 

 

The question of whether Portuguese-speaking Brazilians fit the definitions is also not clear to many, but "Hispanic" is generally restricted to Spanish speakers, while Brazilians usually classify themselves as Latinos on U.S. Census forms. 

 

But to many the terms touch on identity as well as cultural affirmation. They reflect the bloodlines of Spanish speakers and illustrate the rainbow of diversity in the community. Latinos/Hispanics can be of any color from the late queen of salsa Celia Cruz, who was black, to light-skinned entertainer Raquel Welch, who recently declared her pride in being Bolivian. 

 

Cubans in Miami and conservative Mexican-Americans in Texas strongly identify themselves as Hispanics, while Puerto Ricans, Dominicans, and more liberal Mexican-Americans along with those outside Texas opt for Latino. 

 

"Hispanic" makes some bristle because they view it as government-imposed. 

 

In the mid-1970s, a federal advisory committee of Spanish speakers met to come up with an ethnic term for the country's growing Spanish-speaking population to use in the Census. They agreed on "Hispanic." 

 

"Hispanic" stems from "Hispania," the Spanish name for the cultural diaspora created by Spain, according to Janet Helms, director of the Institute for the Study and Promotion of Race and Culture at Boston College. 

 

But that diaspora, to some, is also associated with Spanish conquest from centuries ago. They prefer "Latino" because it sounds more like a Spanish word and underscores ties with Latin America rather than Spain. 

 

According to Helms, racial considerations can also play a part in choice of terminology. The word "Hispanic" also stems from the name of the island "Hispaniola," she said, which consists of the Dominican Republic and Haiti. "Many people do not like `Hispanic' because it implies people of color, and they don't think themselves people of color because the island from which it (the word) derives from was an island or region in which most of the inhabitants were people of color." 

 

Some see the argument as a tug of war over semantics, but others believe the labels reflect the course of the community and see similarities to the movement of "black power" advocates who cast aside the term "Negro" during the civil rights movement and eventually embraced "African-American." 

 

The dialogue on whether to use "Latino" or "Hispanic" is likely to accelerate as the nation's largest minority group continues to grow at a rapid rate. 

 

But for now, whether to use "Latino" or "Hispanic" is a question that just may not have a solid or right answer, community leaders say.t. It's important because the transformation we are going through is rapid. It's happening every day. This is something that is going to be going on for a while. 

 

"The unfortunate thing is that we have a tendency here in the United States to use one word to capture who we are, when in reality it's many words." 

 

Are the terms synonymous? 

 

(continues)


----------



## vic_us

Continued

"I wish I can you tell the right answer," says Lisa Navarette, vice president of the National Council of La Raza in Washington, D.C., where the label game comes up several times a month when an organization or company calls her to ask which is the better term to use. She says they are given a diplomatic answer: Both are right. "We now use the terms interchangeably. We believe both terms refer to the same exact group of people." 

 

But when asked how she describes herself, Navarette, a Cuban-American, goes with Hispanic. 

 

And so does Ruddy Bello, a Roslindale commercial photographer of Dominican background. 

 

" `Latino' is too broad of a word to pigeonhole Spanish-speaking and Portuguese-speaking people," he says. " `Hispanic' is the way to go." Bello, whose parents were born in the Dominican Republic, finds himself "schooling" people about the difference between "Hispanic" and "Latino," not to mention "Spanish." 

 

"People ask me, `Oh, are you Spanish?' because I speak Spanish, but I am not from Madrid," he explains. "I say I am Hispanic, that I am from Boston, I was born and raised here, but my parents are from the Dominican Republic." Bello, who is dark-skinned, says "the odds of that conversation happening to a Caucasian than to a Hispanic is much slimmer. The whole descendant conversation always comes up when you meet people." 

 

Most Hispanics prefer to identify themselves by national origin, or at least 88 percent of them do, according to a 2002 survey by the Washington-based Pew Hispanic Center and the Henry J. Kaiser Family Foundation, of Menlo Park, Calif. 

 

Raquel Ortiz, an independent producer, writer, and director in North Cambridge, says she tells people she is Puerto Rican, but she also calls herself Latina. 

 

" `Hispanic' means you come from Spain, most of Latin America was conquered by Spain. That is where we get the language, and that is where we get the history and the culture," says Ortiz, who has written a memoir, not yet published, called "The Silk Purse," based on her experiences growing up as a Puerto Rican in the South Bronx in the 1950s. 

 

" `Latina' seems to be more U.S. and pan-American, which means it includes not just Spain but South America, Central America, and the African influence." 

 

The same 2002 Pew survey of Hispanics also shows that 53 percent said they had no preference between Hispanic and Latino. Among the 47 percent who do have a preference, "Hispanic" (34 percent) is generally preferred to "Latino" (13 percent). 

 

Sabrina Aviles, director of the newly named Center for Latino Arts in the South End, calls herself Hispanic or, as she says in Spanish, "Soy Hispana." 

 

But in the past year, she has also used Latina to describe herself. 

 

"It's a hip terminology. `Latina' is an easy way to lump everyone together who has some sort of Hispanic heritage. I feel that `Latina' is a North American marketing term," she says. 

 

Although she began her job after the new center was named, she finds that name to be reflective of the dominant Spanish-speaking communities in Greater Boston: Puerto Ricans, Dominicans, Mexicans, and Salvadorans, but says all are welcome there. 

 

When people ask about herself, she says she is Hispanic, then details her roots: "I was born in New York City, but my parents are from Puerto Rico and Santo Domingo. Then they get it." 

 

Cantabrigian Cynthia Cortez Kamishlian knows that feeling. 

 

"I have to keep explaining that one over and over," she says of her background. 

 

She goes by "Hispanic" because her parents are from Mexico. Her mother's family tree extends back to Spain, while her father's heritage is rooted in Mexico. 

 

" `Hispanic' fits more than `Latino.' `Latino' covers a lot of territory," says the 40-year-old part-time business analyst. "From what I have been able to gather, that is more of a current term, that twenty-somethings would prefer. It's not something I grew up with and know." 

 

Alex Alvear, a local musician and event producer from Roxbury, sees the other side of the issue. Born in Ecuador, Alvear is partial to "Latino" because "it is something that really encompasses and brings everybody under one term or category." " `Hispanic' has too much of a link with Spain. I don't think Spain did a lot of great things for us." 

 

Then there are those who shun both. 

 

"I really don't identify with either term," says Alfredo Roldan-Flores of South Boston. "If I have no other choice but to box myself into a commonly known term, I typically describe myself as a person of Puerto Rican descent." 

 

To Roldan-Flores, the question of which to use "only validates the fact that social labels can't ever accurately and comprehensively describe the essence of a human being and its identity." 

 

 

Johnny Diaz, who identifies himself as a Hispanic and Cuban and who lives in Cambridge by way of Miami , can be reached at jodiaz@globe.com.


----------



## lauranazario

Me ha resultado sumamente interesante llegar a esta conversación bastante 'tarde' y tener la oportunidad de leer todos sus planteamientos sobre "suramericanos" y "centroamericanos" (en cuestión geográfica)... lo cual me lleva a plantearles un punto que no se había tocado hasta ahora.

¿Y qué de nosotros los hispanoparlantes *del Caribe*? Me refiero a los de Puerto Rico, República Dominicana, Cuba. ¿No les parece que quedamos  fuera de los confines de norte, sur y centroamérica, y lejísimos de Iberia/Hispania? 

No les tengo que recordar que hay muy poca gente que nos pueda reconocer como Antillanos... _(¿Antillanos? ¿De qué país son y dónde es que queda?)_ Así que somos Caribeños, ¿lo que también nos 'excluye' de Las Américas?

Ahhhhhh, a nosotros los hijos del Caribe se nos encaja/encasilla entre los Latinoamericanos que viven en algún punto (indefinido) de América Latina. O sea, que los que hablamos español en el Nuevo Mundo somos "Latinos" y los de la península son "españoles". 

Pero la cosa se complica aún más... en los Estados Unidos, a los inmigrantes mexicanos, centroamericanos, suramericanos y caribeños (y sus hijos) se les llama "Hispanics"... ¿_sin que vengan de España/Hispania_? ¡Qué lío de mil demonios!

Ahora bien, ¿llegará el día en que TODOS nos podamos poner de acuerdo en cómo rayos nos vamos a llamar?

La pregunta no es retórica... hablemos al respecto.

Saludos,
LauraN


----------



## Marc1

Laura, una pregunta:

Por qué esta obsesión de plantarse un "nombre" que "nos" defina siendo que no existe el "nos" ? El problema se plantea porque se trata de definir a un grupo con un termino que define origen étnico siendo que no hay un origen étnico común.

Te das cuenta que los hispanohablantes se fabrican el problema al querer definirse como _una_ cosa cuando no existe ninguna cosa en común ni siquiera el idioma que cada país se dedica con empeño a cambiar ad libitum?

Los países que hablan inglés no les importa un bledo definirse como angloparlante, a los que hablan francés tampoco. Le dirías a un Canadiense que es inglés o a uno de Mauricious que es francés? 

Vos preguntás : "Ahora bien, ¿llegará el día en que TODOS nos podamos poner de acuerdo en cómo rayos nos vamos a llamar?"

Quienes son "todos"? La diversidad es tal, que lo mas que podrías decir es nosotros lo humanos.

Sos de Puerto Rico? Que tal Portorriqueña? Me querés decir que tienen en común un Portorriqueño con un Uruguayo aparte de pertenecer a la raza humana? Que tal un Peruano descendiente de los Incas y un Paraguayo descendiente de Alemanes? Igualitos no cierto?


----------



## vic_us

Marc,

El castellano, como cualquier idioma, crea, desarrolla y sostiene cultura. Es verdad que no hay un país de habla española que sea idéntico a otro. Sin embargo, el idioma compartido, más allá de las diferencias que existan, crea puentes integradores (No quiero entrar en el tema de cómo España y Portugal destruyeron las culturas y los idiomas de los pueblos que conquistaron).

Ojo. Un idioma en común no es una panacea. Por ejemplo, el idioma no es suficiente para crear integración económica. Los problemas en el Mercosur entre Brasil y Argentina van más allá de lo idiomático. Sin embargo, creo que el hecho de que en Brasil se hable portugués no facilita las cosas. La integración económica de Europa señala que la diversidad de idiomas no es un obstáculo para la integración de mercados. Pero, por otra parte, es interesante notar los problemas del Reino Unido en integrarse al continente. ¿Es simplemente una cuestión geográfica o histórica o el papel del idioma juega algún rol? Y el hecho de que el Reino Unido y los Estados Unidos hablen inglés, ¿explica, aunque sea en parte, la férrea alianza que los une? Pensá en el mundo árabe que comparte, en gran parte, un mismo idioma. ¿Es posible que el árabe esté fortaleciendo los lazos que une a estos países? 

Bottom line? Enfatizemos lo que nos une: el castellano con todos y cada uno de sus regionalismos y reconozcamos nuestras diferencias étnicas en ese contexto de unidad.


----------



## belén

Lo que está claro es que la sociedad actual requiere una palabra para definir a este grupo concreto.
Cualquier país receptor de inmigración latinoamericana tiende a meter a todos los inmigrantes de habla hispana, vengan de donde vengan, en el mismo saco. Aunque a ojos de todos sea evidente que nada tiene que ver un guatemalteco con un chileno, más allá de la lengua, si esos dos individuos emigran al mismo país, la tendencia de ese país será a encasillarlos dentro del mismo bloque, igual que encasillará a los ciudadanos de Europa del Este o a los árabes etc.
Dado que es evidente que por mucho que Marc reivindique la idiosincracia de cada país, la palabras latinoamericano, hispanoamericano etc se seguirán usando, es interesante ponerse de acuerdo entre todos sobre qué nos gusta más.
Saludos,
Belén


----------



## vic_us

Hay 3 conceptos que se pueden usar para indicar diferencias entre personas que hablen un mismo idioma: raza, etnicidad y país de origen. 

"Raza" es un concepto muy discutido. Creo que tiene más valor político que científico. Lo crearon los blancos para justificar la institución de la esclavitud y amasar fortuna. Pero tiene algo de valor. Por ejemplo, "yo hablo castellano y soy caucásico". 

Luego tenemos la categoría de etnicidad. Yinger defines ethnicity as "a segment of a larger society whose members thought, by themselves and/or others, to have a common origin and to share important segments of a common culture and who, in addition, participate in shared activities in which the common origin and culture are significant ingredients." Ya no tiene que ver con lo que se ve (color de piel, rasgos de la cara, etc.) sino con lo cultural que en mi caso se remonta a la Madre Patria. En última instancia España es el referente cultural que privilegio para definir quien soy. Por ejemplo, "yo hablo castellano, soy caucásico y latinoamericano (o sudamericano o suramericano o iberoamericano)". 

Y luego tenemos país de origen. "Yo hablo castellano, soy caucásico, soy latinoamericano y argentino." 

No creo que podamos encontrar una palabra que nos una a todos y que se compadezca de la diversidad racial, étnica y de país de origen que nos caracteriza.


----------



## Marc1

Todo lo expuesto por ustedes es cierto y correcto.
Sin embargo el tema sigue en pie: Quien quiere usar un solo término que abarca todos los habitantes de América que no son canadienses ni americanos?
Respuesta: Los Canadienses y los Americanos.

Se trata de definir a un grupo de personas que entran al país en su gran mayoría ilegalmente, no se integran, son fáciles de identificar, tienen un rol estereotipado, tienen alta representación en el crimen y de cuyos orígenes étnicos y culturales a nadie le importa un corno.

Si en vez de latinos o hispanos se usara el término "habitantes de segunda", "ilegales" o "los del sur" sería exactamente lo mismo. Lejos de estar interesados en un término que define al individuo por lo que es, "Latino" o "Hispano" es una etiqueta negativa, denigrante, que limita e impide igualdad de oportunidades. Una luz roja, una alerta, "Ojo... Latinos!"

Todo esto es algo que concierne como lo he dicho muchas veces, exclusivamente a aquellos antillanos, y centro y sudamericanos que decidieron dejar el país de origen para tentar fortuna en los dos países del norte, donde la realidad de la discriminación cultural, la ausencia de igualdad de oportunidades, y la adquisición de un nuevo estado, el de ilegal el de indeseable y de segunda, forja una nueva cultura, la de la clandestinidad, el crimen y el gueto.

Lejos de desear inventar un término nuevo que tenga algún novel matiz, una connotación distinta, creo que se debe tener claro que en primer lugar, aquellos que viven en sus respectivos países no deben desear ni aceptar ningún rótulo endilgado por otra cultura con fines ambiguos. 

Segundo, aquellos que tienen la dudosa distinción de vivir en la diáspora, independientemente de los motivos mas o menos valederos que llevaron a tal decisión, lo mejor que pueden hacer, el mejor regalo que le pueden dar a la generación siguiente, a sus hijos y nietos es integrarse a la cultura que han elegido para vivir, incorporar no solo el idioma sino las costumbres de modo tal que no deban cargar con ningún rótulo indigno. 

A los judíos en Alemania los ponían a barrer las calles con una estrella de David pintada en la espalda. La estrella de David es un símbolo glorioso Israelí, sin embargo fue una marca de humillación y rechazo. 

Yo le diría a todos aquellos que viven en los Estados Unidos, no se pinten una marca de vergüenza en la espalda de modo que los transeúntes cambien de vereda cuando los ven venir como a leprosos. Todo lo contrario, pongan todo el máximo empeño en transformarse en el orgullo del ambiente en el que se desenvuelven. Que algún día sea motivo de admiración la historia del inmigrante de habla hispana tornado en sinónimo de prosperidad y sabiduría.

Los rótulos denigrantes deben ser relegados al pasado vergonzoso, no perpetuados por aquellos mismos que se ven afectados por su uso.


----------



## vic_us

Marco,

Thank you for your reflections. I would like to share my reaction to some of the statements you made. 

First, I strongly believe that discrimination is a universal phenomenon. Even in Argentina people frown upon foreigners and call them names: "bolitas", "paraguas", "perucas", etc. I'm not saying that all Argentineans are bigots yet we can't claim that discrimination happens exclusively in the United States and Canada.

Second, you make the assumption that most Hispanic Americans are undocumented and unassimilated immigrants and also criminals. This is exactly the type of stereotypes that bigots in the United States want to convey to the general population. Your line of argumentation simply reinforces the stereotypes you strongly oppose. 

Third, you depict the decision of people living in Latin America, Central America and the Caribbean to immigrate to the United States or Canada as essentially negative. This is your opinion and you are entitled to express it. However, I don't think that most people who immigrated to the United States or Canada would agree with you. You also convey the idea that most Latinos living in North America feel ashamed of being Latinos or Hispanics or of being identified as such. I also think that you are making a huge assumption on this respect.

Fourth, you are recommending the path of assimilation. I believe that the melting pot view of the North American society is a myth that has exploded. The new metaphor that accurately describes that society is that of a salad bowl. I think you support the goal of becoming monocultural, an expectation by the people in power that those outside the dominant group will surrender their ethnic and cultural values (especially their language) and adopt the values of white male Euro-Americans. Many North Americans believe that North American culture is solely represented by Euro-American, white, male, middle-class values. Fortunately Hispanic Americans have not followed - and don't plan to follow - the same path of assimilation that Italians, Irish, Swedes, and others have walked in order to join mainstream society. 

Fifth, you must realize that you can't stop people from using something beautifully rich as being of Hispanic or Latino against you. It's the privilege of living in a democratic society: Even bigots have the right to express their views openly or subtlely. Unfortunately there's little one can do about it. The only exception would be if they commit a hate crime. Otherwise, the most important thing is to be proud of one's cultural origin and become bicultural, redeeming the best of two cultures.

Saludos!

Vic


----------



## Marc1

_..... we can't claim that discrimination happens exclusively in the United States and Canada._

I never said that. If you want to start a new thread about who is more racist or exercises more discrimination you are welcome, and I agree that perhaps the US will not win on that one. Argentineans will probably win by a quarter mile there.

The debate is about the use, in my opinion derogatory, of a term that attempts to define a group with an ethnic definer, when in fact Spanish speaking people are as  diverse as English speakers are.

The point is that the very search for a term that encompasses Spanish speakers by defining their ethic origin is a mistake and will perpetuate such insensitive generalisations.

 "Latinos" don't fall in one category like "Chinese" or "Blacks" do not. Yet who cares? 
Who can tell a Vietnamese apart from a Japanese a Korean and a Chinese? Can you tell if a black person is from Kenya or Ethiopia? Who cares right? They are Chinese or blacks that's it.

Perhaps most Latinos do fall into one broad category in the US, it may be handy for the Americans to have a term to throw them all in the one sack, but I resent it's use extensive to whoever happens to speak Spanish and this is OUTSIDE THE US. 

It is like if you say your name is Matteo, and they say a... Matias? You say no Matteo, and the answer is yea, whatever!  Latino or Hispano is the same. You speak Spanish in the states, you are a loser, possibly a low life. I don't know where you live my friend but I worked in the states as an interpreter in court and I know what I am talking about.

_............you depict the decision of people living in Latin America, Central America and the Caribbean to immigrate to the United States or Canada as essentially negative. This is your opinion and you are entitled to express it. ....... You also convey the idea that most Latinos living in North America feel ashamed of being Latinos or Hispanics or of being identified as such. I also think that you are making a huge assumption on this respect._

Yes it is my opinion....... based on years of first hand observation, not second hand opinion....and it is not different in Australia. Hundred of migrants go back to their country of origin after decades of struggle with home sickness, only to find that the country they left is now different and become so 'stateless', not Australians and not South Americans, trapped by their own decision of taking "home" with them. 

It takes 3 generations to brake the vicious circle and it is the third generation that finally brakes lose from the grandparents ties and become fully integrated by giving their inheritance a lesser role . I say migrants should do themselves and their children a favour and make an effort to cut such time by at least one generation.

_..... you are recommending the path of assimilation. _

Absolutley, for one simple reason. I see from 10 to 20 people a day that lose their wife, husbands, children properties and lives due to the idea that one can make his own little Chile in Australia or little Mexico in the US and that all is OK. All is not OK, and your socio- political views will not change the reality I see all too closely every day.

_Fortunately Hispanic Americans have not followed - and don't plan to follow - the same path of assimilation that Italians, Irish, Swedes, and others have walked in order to join mainstream society._

And that is why they are the poorest and most unsuccessful group in the US. 

_Otherwise, the most important thing is to be proud of one's cultural origin and become bicultural, redeeming the best of two cultures._

Agreed, that is why I resent the label of "Latino" thrown at whoever happens to speak Spanish, it is wrong and does not recognise the persons cultural origin since it make an ethnic assumption.
The fanny thing is that it is the so called "Latinos" who seek such label the most. 

Once I had an appointment in court and the agency made a mistake and booked two interpreters for the same case.
When I arrived the other interpreter was already there, yet I did not know and thought she was a family member of the defendant. So I introduced myself only to be swiftly dismissed by my colleague who told me in no uncertain terms, "I could not interpret for the person since I was not Spanish". Sad, and true, I am not. I am more German than Italian and certainly not Spanish yet hold rather high qualifications and years of experience to do my job more than satisfactory.  Reverse racism, funny but true.


----------



## vic_us

_...and I agree that perhaps the US will not win on that one. Argentineans will probably win by a quarter mile there.
_
Wow! One thing is to be a self-critical Argie and something completely different is for an Aussie to rub it in your face!

_Perhaps most Latinos do fall into one broad category in the US, it may be handy for the Americans to have a term to throw them all in the one sack, but I resent it's use extensive to whoever happens to speak Spanish and this is OUTSIDE THE US. _

Look at this from another perspective. Latinos in the US are a minority. They are also racially and ethnically diverse. It's true that the dominant society could classify them into one category for valid or dubious reasons. However, Latinos can use this to advance their own political agenda. They can put their differences (racial, ethnic and of country of origin) aside and unite so as to gain political clout. "If the world gives you nothing but lemons, make lemonade!" 
If the dominant groups in other countries are doing the same (putting people from different Spanish-speaking countries in one bag), socially-conscious individuals like you need to speak up and challenge institutionalized racism. By the way, a non-racist friend of mine from the States visited Australia and was taken aback by the level of racism he found among white folks against native people and immigrants. And trust me: I'm not trying to get back at you. I think we both agree that the cancer of racism and discrimination is widespread in our beloved world and that we should firmly denounce it. 

_It takes 3 generations to brake the vicious circle and it is the third generation that finally brakes lose from the grandparents ties and become fully integrated by giving their inheritance a lesser role . I say migrants should do themselves and their children a favour and make an effort to cut such time by at least one generation._

I would reframe this in a more positive way. It takes 3 generations to complete the process of taking roots. However, and even after 3 generations, you can keep your biculturalism intact. I strongly believe in multiculturalism. This strengthens a society, any society. If more of this would happen in a larger context, some (not all) of the hatred that divides our world would disappear. People would learn to live with religious and cultural diversity and bury their prejudices. 

Otherwise, the most important thing is to be proud of one's cultural origin and become bicultural, redeeming the best of two cultures.
_Agreed, that is why I resent the label of "Latino" thrown at whoever happens to speak Spanish, it is wrong and does not recognise the persons cultural origin since it make an ethnic assumption._
You can't have it both ways. You can't make a case for monoculturalism and multiculturalism at the same time even if we do away with the label "Latino." For instance, if I'm Argentinean and I move to Australia, I would still want to become bicultural. I would like to develop a cultural identity that keeps alive my roots while absorbing the best of my new adoptive motherland.   

_Once I had an appointment in court and the agency made a mistake and booked two interpreters for the same case..._
It's clear that the Latinos you met in the US were involved with the legal system. Although it's true that minorities in the US are overrepresented in prisons, you must also agree that the courts are not a good place to meet law-abiding Hispanics. Don't forget that Latinos are also getting coveted positions in the Bush Administation. Al Gonzalez will soon be sworn in as the new Attorney General. Some Latinos in the US are very happy with this nomination. He's college educated, etc. etc. He's not your stereotypical Latino. However, I'm not thrilled at all. Why? The fact that he is Latino doesn't change the fact that he is a torturer (intellectual authorship=material authorship). There's more dignity to an illiterate Latino who washes dishes or cleans buildings. 

Por lo menos así lo veo yo!


----------



## Marc1

_One thing is to be a self-critical Argie and something completely different is for an Aussie to rub it in your face!_

Well perhaps I can be excused because I was born and bred in Belgrano Capital Federal.

_It's true that the dominant society could classify them into one category for valid or dubious reasons. However, Latinos can use this to advance their own political agenda. They can put their differences (racial, ethnic and of country of origin) aside and unite so as to gain political clout. "If the world gives you nothing but lemons, make lemonade!" _

Obviously you don't live abroad but in Argentina. I can only say to your proposal...."and pigs will fly". If people are unable to have their own countries in order how on earth do you expect them to do so abroad and among dozen of different cultures racial background and education levels? Each country of origin is an example of what a culture can achieve collectively, to expect the same group to do different abroad is an illusion. 

_...a non-racist friend of mine from the States visited Australia and was taken aback by the level of racism he found among white folks against native people and immigrants. _

My dear friend, you should stop forming your opinions from hearsay. I suggest you come and visit Sydney, and you will find the most multicultural and most tolerant society that is possible to achieve. We receive 50,000 migrants a year in Sydney alone. 

_People would learn to live with religious and cultural diversity and bury their prejudices. _

Religion is not a problem among Spanish speakers who are either Catholic or Christian and neither preaches to kill who believes different from them. 

_For instance, if I'm Argentinean and I move to Australia, I would still want to become bicultural. I would like to develop a cultural identity that keeps alive my roots while absorbing the best of my new adoptive motherland._

Very idealistic but impractical. In the process of doing so you would congregate with others who think likewise. Invariably this leads to a collective culture of victim mentality where all the problems of migration are the fault of the racist locals, where "home" is so much better, where "suffering" is enthroned on an altar to whine an moan over and over.
Ethnic clubs are such a venue and when it may be fun to go once in a while to see a folkloric show, they can become a handicap to whoever wants to progress and prosper.


_Al Gonzalez will soon be sworn in as the new Attorney General. Some Latinos in the US are very happy with this nomination. He's college educated, etc. etc. He's not your stereotypical Latino. However, I'm not thrilled at all. Why? The fact that he is Latino doesn't change the fact that he is a torturer (intellectual authorship=material authorship). There's more dignity to an illiterate Latino who washes dishes or cleans buildings. _

Political opinions are a form of socially accepted bias. Funny how some people this days walk around with T shirt wearing the face of Che Guevara yet don't know who he was or what he stood for.

I think that you should go out more, and by out I mean abroad. I hope you do some day. You can always take some tango CD with you.
I like to play Piazzola, the pariah of the tango community who had to go to Paris to be successful. Love it really.


----------



## Tormenta

I am a bit lost now.  What does the word "Latino" mean and which people groups does it represent ? How does finding a word to define all Latin Americans would benefit us?  Perhaps somebody cares to enlighten me, please.

I am ethnically Spanish (Basque , to be more precise), born in Argentina.  I could say I am "Hispanoamericana" because I am; "Latinoamericana" because I am; Iberoamericana, because I am. However, when I lived in California I got sick and tired of being called  "gringa" by so called  "true Latinos".  Many "Latinos" from Mexico, El Salvador, Guatemala, etc would say things such as:  " You don't understand, you are not a true Latina", "You don't understand our culture, you are a white girl", "you call yourself Latina? You can't even make tortillas (which is true)".  I had the same experience in Guatemala, Nicaragua, and Costa Rica.

I am a 5ft 6" brunette, of fair complexion, green eyes and freckles!  I guess I do not look like a "true Latina".  According to whom?  Well, according to US Americans , who  don't know any better, and according to many so called "latinos" who have decided that a true Latino is somebody who speaks Spanish (more or less) and has dark skin....and , if possible, lives in the USA.

Ethnically we are not an unity, and we will never be.  Who wants to find a name to "classify"  us all?  All Latin American countries want that?  I don't think so.  
For me, the word "Latino" is the worst one, from all the words suggested in this thread.  I think it has already been defined who is "Latino" and what a Latino looks like.  That definition excludes several million  people throughout Latin America and the Caribbean.

I oppose to finding a term which "classifies" all of us as one people group.  Why?  First of all because we are not a nation, we are not a people group, and ethnically we are not an unity.  Second, I oppose to it because I am tired of being called a "gringa" and a "white girl" by people who can't even speak Spanish properly. And third, since we seldom  support and help each other, I find it rather hypocritical to insist in finding a name for all of us as if we were an unity.  I would love to see Latin America find economical and political unity and grow together, but I doubt this will ever happen.

I live in the UK now and when people asks me where I am from I say  I am from Argentina.  Make no mistake, I know exactly what it means and I know that being from Argentina won't just open door wherever I go, but the truth is I am Argentinean; therefore , I can do nothing but state where I am from and hold my ground!  

Yes, racism and discrimination exist, I have seen A LOT of it in Argentina, Spain, Germany, etc, but the truth is I have seen a lot of discrimination among " Latinos" . Let's be honest, we discriminate against each other all the time. Many Argentineans discriminate against Bolivians, Paraguayans, etc. But at the same time, many " Latinos"  discriminate against " white Latinos" and " very dark Latinos"  , and we all know that. 

I would like to suggest, let's stop whining about the way US Americans discriminate against " Latinos"  and let's stop discriminating against each other.

Saludos,
Tormenta


----------



## Marc1

As a gringo myself I can only agree with Tormentita.  

By the way, I was called gringo even in Argentina when I lived there, was proud of being different and never had any inclination to blend with the locals, brought up as a true foreigner who was a "guest". 

When such distinction made me a target by the apes that in true "planet of the apes" fashion took control, I bowed out of Argentinean "hospitality". 
Any attempt at exporting such culture and replicate it abroad can only be met with opposition by yours truly, who shudders at the idea.

Comunicado numero uno ....


----------



## vic_us

Jajajajaj I didn't know you were Argentinean! Native of: _Italian / Spanish / German _threw me for a loop. Lo que prueba que el gran sociólogo argentino Julio Mafud tenía razón cuando comentaba acerca del desarraigo argentino. Some bad news (maybe you already knew it): You can't renounce the Argentine citizenship! ¿Qué cagada no?


----------



## vic_us

Tormenta,

What is the greatest complaint I've got from Latinos in the US about Argentineans? That they don't mingle with other Latinos, that they claim minority status when it's convenient for them, and that most of the time they attempt to pass for white. 

All generalizations are unfair and what I just stated is no exception. However, prejudices are mostly unconscious or preconscious at best. Some groups, especially those have been living in North America for centuries (e.g. Mexican Americans), have been screwed by "gringos" once and again. They have developed a healthy suspicious attitude toward the dominant society. Oppressed minorities have developed some defense mechanisms or survival skills. Same thing could be said about black folks. And whiteness is a deep-seated trigger for people of color (and yes, white is color). Unfortunately if you are white (light skinned) and Latino/a you need to pay your dues. You are guilty until proven innocent. Once you paid your dues, people are welcoming and trusting. But if you are an Argentinean, you have to overcome some extra hurdles like the ones listed above! 

Isn't life unfair!


----------



## Marc1

vic_us said:
			
		

> Jajajajaj I didn't know you were Argentinean!


I am not, I _was_



> Some bad news (maybe you already knew it): You can't renounce the Argentine citizenship! ¿Qué cagada no?



You are wrong, all you need is a good solicitor.

So my clever friend, you have still to tell us where do you live and where does all this interest in migrants comes from.


----------



## ITA

Mientras leía los mensajes pensaba:¿es bueno esto de "rotularse" ? ,si sos del norte si sos del sur o del centro.creo que somos todos pertenecientes a un mismo universo.Como dijo alguien que respondio a esto ,creo que lo mejor es (en todo caso) llamarnos por nuestras nacionalidades.De todas maneras pienso que de donde venimos es lo de menos,no nos hace mejores si somos de alguna parte determinada del planeta,ahora tambien es verdad que la "hermandad latinoamericana" quedó en el olvido de muchos,esto es lo que yo veo en la ciudad en que vivo.Desde America del sur ,Argentina,buenos aires,la sudaca(para muchos )ITA.


----------



## Tormenta

vic_us said:
			
		

> Tormenta,
> 
> What is the greatest complaint I've got from Latinos in the US about Argentineans? That they don't mingle with other Latinos, that they claim minority status when it's convenient for them, and *that most of the time they attempt to pass for white. *
> 
> 
> Isn't life unfair!




They attempt to pass for white? Well, I am white, FACT.  This is exactly the problem; "true Latinos" have a hard time accepting that there are millions of WHITE people in Latin America.  We do not attempt to pass for white, we do not paint our faces every morning before leaving the house, we are white and in my opinion the "true Latinos" should get over it.


----------



## vic_us

That's what some Latinos in the US say about Argentineans, or at least about the Argentineans they met. 

My humble recommendation is: Don't take it personally. Put things in perspective. Understand that before you got there, stuff (sh*t) happened between minority and majority groups. There's a context that maybe explains their behavior. There are not necessarily bigots (reverse discrimination as someone put it). 

Dejáme usar una imagen futbolera. Es como entrar a jugar un partido de fútbol que ya comenzó. Uno de los equipos te invita a jugar para ellos. Entrás a la cancha y los del otro equipo te miran medio fulero. Uno dice, "¡Pero qué carajo les pasa a estos tipos! ¡Qué mierda les hice para que me miren así!" 

Eso pasa cuando uno se mete en la cancha y no sabe muy bien la historia del equipo para el que uno juega y tampoco uno sabe la historia de los partidos entre estos dos equipos. La gente te juzga por tu pertenencia a cierto equipo y no necesariamente como individuo. Lo único que ve la gente es la camiseta, lo exterior. De nada vale la queja: "Pero ché, déjense de joder. Yo no les hice nada. ¿Por qué se la agarran conmigo?"

Y el problema es que en los Estados Unidos los grupos minoritarios y los grupos mayoritarios han jugado muchos partidos y no se requiere mucha perspicacia para darse cuenta a qué equipo lo cagaron a goles y a palos...


----------



## Beaver

A mí personalmente me gusta más Hispano. La raíz de Latino viene de “latín” y esa es una lengua muerta. Con respecto a Ibérico, soy neutral. Me parece mas apropiado para los que viven en la península Ibérica. Mi papa nació en Valencia, España, y era definitivamente un Ibérico. Yo, nacido en Cuba, me considero Hispano. O para los que usan Spanglish, simplemente un Cubiche.


----------



## ITA

vic_us said:
			
		

> That's what some Latinos in the US say about Argentineans, or at least about the Argentineans they met.
> 
> My humble recommendation is: Don't take it personally. Put things in perspective. Understand that before you got there, stuff (sh*t) happened between minority and majority groups. There's a context that maybe explains their behavior. There are not necessarily bigots (reverse discrimination as someone put it).
> 
> Dejáme usar una imagen futbolera. Es como entrar a jugar un partido de fútbol que ya comenzó. Uno de los equipos te invita a jugar para ellos. Entrás a la cancha y los del otro equipo te miran medio fulero. Uno dice, "¡Pero qué carajo les pasa a estos tipos! ¡Qué mierda les hice para que me miren así!"
> 
> Eso pasa cuando uno se mete en la cancha y no sabe muy bien la historia del equipo para el que uno juega y tampoco uno sabe la historia de los partidos entre estos dos equipos. La gente te juzga por tu pertenencia a cierto equipo y no necesariamente como individuo. Lo único que ve la gente es la camiseta, lo exterior. De nada vale la queja: "Pero ché, déjense de joder. Yo no les hice nada. ¿Por qué se la agarran conmigo?"
> 
> Y el problema es que en los Estados Unidos los grupos minoritarios y los grupos mayoritarios han jugado muchos partidos y no se requiere mucha perspicacia para darse cuenta a qué equipo lo cagaron a goles y a palos...



Me encantó tu visión futbolera!!muy acertada,desde Bs As ITA.


----------



## Tormenta

vic_us said:
			
		

> That's what some Latinos in the US say about Argentineans, or at least about the Argentineans they met.
> 
> My humble recommendation is: Don't take it personally. Put things in perspective. Understand that before you got there, stuff (sh*t) happened between minority and majority groups. There's a context that maybe explains their behavior. There are not necessarily bigots (reverse discrimination as someone put it).
> 
> *Dejáme usar una imagen futbolera. Es como entrar a jugar un partido de fútbol que ya comenzó. Uno de los equipos te invita a jugar para ellos. Entrás a la cancha y los del otro equipo te miran medio fulero. Uno dice, "¡Pero qué carajo les pasa a estos tipos! ¡Qué mierda les hice para que me miren así!"
> 
> Eso pasa cuando uno se mete en la cancha y no sabe muy bien la historia del equipo para el que uno juega y tampoco uno sabe la historia de los partidos entre estos dos equipos. La gente te juzga por tu pertenencia a cierto equipo y no necesariamente como individuo. Lo único que ve la gente es la camiseta, lo exterior. De nada vale la queja: "Pero ché, déjense de joder. Yo no les hice nada. ¿Por qué se la agarran conmigo?"*
> 
> Y el problema es que en los Estados Unidos los grupos minoritarios y los grupos mayoritarios han jugado muchos partidos y no se requiere mucha perspicacia para darse cuenta a qué equipo lo cagaron a goles y a palos...





Correcto, pero hasta los hinchas de fútbol más ignorantes reconocen a buen jugador cuando lo ven.  Ese no es el caso de los “Latinos”de los que tú me hablas.

Por otra parte, no me parece admisible que los “latinos blancos” tengan que pagar derecho de piso por los problemas que los “verdaderos Latinos” hayan tenido en los Estados Unidos con personas de dicho país.


----------



## Marc1

vic_us said:
			
		

> That's what some Latinos in the US say about Argentineans, or at least about the Argentineans they met.
> 
> Es como entrar a jugar un partido de fútbol que ya comenzó. Uno de los equipos te invita a jugar para ellos.
> 
> Y el problema es que en los Estados Unidos los grupos minoritarios y los grupos mayoritarios han jugado muchos partidos y no se requiere mucha perspicacia para darse cuenta a qué equipo lo cagaron a goles y a palos...



Menos mal que la vida no es un partido de fútbol, y como agradesco la innata antipatia que tengo por ese espectáculo.

Pero a tus comentarios. Normalmente la persona desarrolla opiniones basadas en vivencias. Yo de dije en que baso mis opiniones, me gustaría saber en que basa las tuyas. Tu amigo ese que no es racista de contó todo esto?


----------



## Marc1

ITA said:
			
		

> Mientras leía los mensajes pensaba:¿es bueno esto de "rotularse" ? ,si sos del norte si sos del sur o del centro.creo que somos todos pertenecientes a un mismo universo.Como dijo alguien que respondio a esto ,creo que lo mejor es (en todo caso) llamarnos por nuestras nacionalidades..[/QUOTE]
> 
> Coincido con ITA, dejemos los rótulos para aquellos que lo necesitan para encasillar a los ciudadanos de segunda y la mano de obra barata. Si les queda un ápice de valor propio llamense por el lugar de nacimiento.
> 
> En cuanto al comentrio de que "Los Argentinos se quieren hacer pasar por blancos", lo encuentro lamentable y claramente el producto de algún complejo de inferioridad sin resolver. Seguimos revolviendo el mismo estofado. Los rótulos son innecesarios para aquellos que viven en su propio país. Deberían ser rechazados de plano por lo que son, una marca que dice " de segunda" impuesto por uno o dos paises.


----------



## vic_us

*John McWhorter is no longer calling himself African-American. From now on, he's black. *

The topic of identifying and naming racial or ethnic groups is a hot one. I strongly recommend listening to the following show aired by NPR. McWorhter is at odds with what some of us are proposing in this forum. Click _Listen to the Show. _

http://www.theconnection.org/shows/2004/12/20041227_a_main.asp


----------



## Marc1

vic_us said:
			
		

> *John McWhorter is no longer calling himself African-American. From now on, he's black. *
> 
> The topic of identifying and naming racial or ethnic groups is a hot one. I strongly recommend listening to the following show aired by NPR. McWorhter is at odds with what some of us are proposing in this forum.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Aaah, "Opinion by Google" wonderfull !
> 
> De ahora en adelante cuando me pregunten de que origen soy, voy a decir con orgullo ARIO. Si me preguntan que es eso, pasaré a explicar con lujo de detalles como la raza aria a la que yo pertenezco es la raza superior.
> 
> Eso si que va a contribuir a la tolerancia y armonía.
> 
> Haceme el favor!


----------



## Artrella

Por qué no se dejan estar en paz????    Hay cerca de 60.000 muertos por un maremoto en Asia    y nosotros acá poniendo rótulos estúpidos, si soy blanca, negra, aria, sudamericana...   

Córtenla un poquito... al fin y al cabo no somos NADA MAS   que humanos.


----------



## Edwin

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Aaah, "Opinion by Google" wonderfull !
> 
> De ahora en adelante cuando me pregunten de que origen soy, voy a decir con orgullo ARIO. Si me preguntan que es eso, pasaré a explicar con lujo de detalles como la raza aria a la que yo pertenezco es la raza superior.



I don't see that as ''opinion by Google''.  Rather it was a discussion by Jesse Jackson and John McWhorter two leading African-Americans/blacks discussing the pros and cons of different ways to refer to people in the US containing some percentage of ''black'' blood.  Note that they are the ones discussing this and the ones ultimately responsible for the term referring to this group of people. It is the "blacks'' themselves that ultimately are responsible for what others call them.  It wasn't the rest of society which caused the change from ''colored'' to ''black'' and then to ''African-American'', it was the blacks themselves. 

And, in the same way, it is the Hispanics or Latinos or whatever that will determine what they will be called in the US and the rest of the world --if they are called anything.  And people who don't want to be in that group can always opt out. 

It is interesting that it is probably the most rascist people in the US (for the most part) who want to do away with all racial classifications, ''affirmative action'', and such.  They are the people who don't want to recognize the unfair treatment in the past of some segments of society and the need for society as a whole to try to make up for past injustices. 

Marc, I think it is unfortunate that your contacts with ''latinos'' in the US were mostly through the courts. This has undoubted (as I guess you admit) given you a distorted view of Latinos in the US.  

In my case, living in Tampa, Florida, where there is a large ''Latino'' population, and teaching at a university where there are many students and faculty which fall into this classification, I have a totally different and more positive view of this group of people. Most of those I know are medical doctors, professors of mathematics, professors of computer science, etc,..and university students.  The recently elected US Senator from Florida was born in Cuba, Not long ago we had a mayor who went on to be governor of the state whose name is Martinez. Our present governor (unfortuantely in my opinion) is Jeb Bush (the president's brother), Jeb majored in Latin American studies and is married to a Mexican lady. And I could go on. But neither I (nor the local Latinos I know) equate Latino with poor, downtroden illegal aliens as you seem to do.

It is probably good to see this subpopulation from various angles.  If some of them take pride in and want to call themselves Hispanic or Latino, why not let them? It is their business--why should you complain?

There is no need to make a rule that all groups should follow.  And it wouldn't do any good anyway. People will associate with whatever groups they want to and will call themselves whatever they want to. No use to rail against it.


----------



## Marc1

Thank you Edwin, I know your opinion. My opinion is that such labels seem to come almost exclusively from the US and do not favor the 'labeled', that is all.

African american is yet another attempt unfortunate as it may, to yet again lable the person somehow. I have yet to hear someone refering to himself as European-American, or Asian-Australian.

My comment about arians above has the purpose of showing by the absurd, the problem assiciated with ethnic titles. As for the "opinion by Google" comment, I asked vic repeatedly for some background to his opinions to no avail. I will now delete from my signature the sentence "Ich bin Arian" 

This topics are by definition intrusive and hot, I think that the lenght and the manners displayed in this discussion are a tribute to this forum and the maturity of it's contributors.  

PS
Only Artella get's one minus today hehe 

PS PS


> it is the Hispanics or Latinos or whatever that will determine what they will be called in the US and the rest of the world



This is probably the problem in a nutshell.
Spanish speaking people that live in the US shouldn't have any say wahtsoever as to what others that live in their country of origin are to be called acording to them. 
Reminds me of the italians who live in the US that after three generation of learning some little bit of itanglish from grandma, want to tell the italians that come to visit how to speak their own language.


----------



## vic_us

Edwin,

There's a saying in Argentina: "No gastes pólvora en chimangos". Some of us don't want to be called Latinos or Hispanics. Period. But on top of that we don't want other people from Spanish-speaking countries to call themselves Latinos or Hispanics. Somehow we find those terms insulting and degrading. And it's also clear that some of us are not ready to change our mind. 

My recommendation (humble as always) is to avoid further discussion. If you don't heed my advice, something VERY, VERY, VERY BAD is going to happen: 

We are going to piss Art off even more! 

PS: Let me know when she cooled down...


----------



## Edwin

Perdóname, Artrella, pero creo que este tema es interesante.  




			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> Thank you Edwin, I know your opinion. My opinion is that such labels seem to come almost exclusively from the US and do not favor the 'labeled', that is all.



You don't give up, do you? You keep saying that, as if the ''labels'' are not self-made. For the most part they are --inside the US. We have Greek-Americans, Italian-Americans, .... There are also Mexican-Americans, Cuban-Americans, .... These labels are self-made. Some people in the US like to call themselves Latinos or Hispanics. [This is inside the US and, of course, doesn't apply to citizens of other countries.] We also have Catholics, Baptists, Jews, Muslims, Budhists, Hindus, ..., Gays, Transexuals, autoworkers, truckdrivers, and lots of different groups. They also often self-label themselves.

Isn't it the case that inside most large countries there are invariably subgroups of people who have a culture, language or background in common and differ in some way from other in the country?  And, that these groups invariably have words they use to distinguish themselves from others? This must be the case even in your antipodal ideal country down under.  



			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> African american is yet another attempt unfortunate as it may, to yet again lable the person somehow. I have yet to hear someone refering to himself as European-American, or Asian-Australian.



Well, I repeat, there doesn't have to be a uniform rule for all groups. And if you listen to the interesting NPR program that Vic pointed out you will find arguments against the use of African-American by John McWhorter, as well as arguments by Jesse Jackson why he prefers the term.
But that's their business. 

We certainly have European-Americans in the US. Unfortunate many who call themselves European-Americans are white rascists. (Google around and you will find some. David Duke is an example.)

Maybe some groups use terms you are unaware of.  I think  it might take considerable effort on your part to be sure of what they use. For example, blacks in the US have other ways of referring to themselves: ''bro'' or  ''brother'' for black man, ''sister'' for black woman.  And they probably have others that I'm not aware of. 

Are you aware of any racism in Australia? For example have you heard of MIGRANTE: Organisation of Filipino Migrants in Australia? You might like to look them up. Their website says among other things:



> Racism is an issue that very much affects whites and non-whites, the indigenous peoples of Australia, the Asians, Europeans - in fact, everyone in Australia. [..] racism has been out in full force in Australia. [...] And now, while white Australians have yet to come to terms with their shameful treatment of Aborigines, racism has reared its ugly head, this time towards the Asians in Australia.



Do a Google search on  "racism in australia" and you will find more such sites.



			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> This is probably the problem in a nutshell.
> Spanish speaking people that live in the US shouldn't have any say wahtsoever as to what others that live in their country of origin are to be called acording to them.



Of course. I think you misunderstood me. I didn't intend to imply that Spanish speaking people that live in the US should determine what other Spanish speaking people in the world should be called.  That's a strawman. They don't  have that much influence over the rest of the Spanish speaking world.  So it's not possible.  Is there any evidence of such?  Some of the people you acted as interpreter for in Los Angles?  I think you will find that educated Spanish speaking estadounidenses use country of origin when refering to Spanish speaking people outside the US. They, more than most others, would refer to Panamanians, Bolivians, Argentinians, Spaniards, etc.. Few would refer to them collectively in any way without some commercial or political reason.


----------



## Marc1

> I didn't intend to imply that Spanish speaking people that live in the US should determine what other Spanish speaking people in the world should be called.



No you did not, but *that happens to be the starting point for this debate* more or less "What should *WE* call ourselves"

I say who is "we"? The only one that seem to be united in determining who are the Latinos are  people in the US.

I say good luck to them, but live the rest of the world out of it.

You seem to be on the defensive. No need for that, you are not responsible for other people's actions even if they are living next door, and the same with me.

However on the topic of racism I must say that compared to the few other countries I know, Australia comes out pretty good. We take 100,000 migrants a year, that is an intake of 0.5 % of the total population. 10 to 15000 refugees a year. We pay family payments, unemployment, pensions and disability pensions to anyone that has a visa, to refugees the same day of arrival to migrants, family payments right away and unemployment after 2 years. 

Payments have no time limit and a family of 4 on public assistance would receive $380 a fortnight each adult, and $200 per child under 16, $90 per f/n rent assistance, TAX FREE, half fare concession card for public transport, free hospital and free medical attention in almost any private practice. Refugees get government housing straight away, and forget the image of public housing like some of the ghettos they have in England, here we have proper houses anyone would live in them no problems.

All this is FOREVER, if they choose not to work. People travel half way around the world to come here. I find it rather sad that some, very few conceded, choose to pull the racial card whilst they are fed and hosed by the taxpayer.

Employment is plentiful and as long as you can do your job, NO ONE cares what colour your face is. There is an expectation that the person can communicate in English in order to function in the job, however.....my first job was in a wire-mill and the supervisors spoke sign language with the older Italians that worked there who could not believe their luck when they discovered I spoke Italian and English.

I work in a multicultural environment with some 20 nationalities represented and must say that racism is as scarce as hen's teeth. The one person in an office of 100 I could say could probably be classified as racist, is a misfit, and out of tune with the work environment, an oddity with no consequences..... yet the _perception_ of racism is more common.

Many unhappy migrants, blame their problems on the "racist" Australians who don't give them a chance, yet such perception crumbles under the most basic scrutiny at interview time. Reality is that if we fail, we need to blame it on someone, and racism is a card that is handy to play.



> You don't give up...


It is called debate and whithin a mature environment it is a source of growth for all parties involved.


----------



## vic_us

Ay, ay, ay Edwin. Didn't I tell you so?  

I think our discussion lost absolute direction when we added the concept "Arian race." Ahi nos fuimos al carajo. However, I agree with your statement that this is an interesting topic and a worthy one too. 

I would love to know what other people think, especially those of you who are not Latinos or Hispanics or Argentineans (well, no one is perfect!)


----------



## gddrew

vic_us said:
			
		

> Ay, ay, ay Edwin. Didn't I tell you so?
> 
> I think our discussion lost absolute direction when we added the concept "Arian race." Ahi nos fuimos al carajo. However, I agree with your statement that this is an interesting topic and a worthy one too.
> 
> I would love to know what other people think, especially those of you who are not Latinos or Hispanics or Argentineans (well, no one is perfect!)



I am American, (there is no other word for it in English) I was born and raised in the USA and have a hodge podge of ancestry (English, Scottish, Irish, Danish, Native American). English is my first language, Spanish my second.

I don't view either Latino or Hispanic as perjorative, though Latino seems to have more of a political tone to it. I tend to use Hispanic because I understand it to be an all-encompasing term that simply refers to people who are native speakers of Spanish (or who are descendants of such), regardless of their race or country of origin. I don't lump all "Hispanics" into a single category no more than I do "truck drivers" or "single mothers".

In the Spanish-speaking congregation I attend at church we refer to ourselves as "los hispanos", even though we're made up of several different nationalities, primarily Mexican (and, of course, yours truly ). The English-speaking congregation we refer to as "los anglos" or "los ingleses", even though there aren't any Brits in that congregation. In my mind we're using the terms to group by the predominant language spoken and nothing more.


----------



## gddrew

*Hispanic* 
_adj._ *1.* Of or relating to Spain or Spanish-speaking Latin America. *2.* Of or relating to a Spanish-speaking people or culture.
_n._ *1.* A Spanish-speaking person. *2.* A U.S. citizen or resident of Latin-American or Spanish descent. [Lat. _Hispanicus_ < _Hispania_, Spain.]

*Usage Note:* There are a number of words denoting persons who trace their origins to a Spanish-speaking country or culture. _Hispanic_ encompasses all Spanish-speaking peoples in both hemispheres and emphasizes the common denominator of language between communities that sometimes have little else in common. It is widely used in both official and unofficial contexts and is entirely acceptable. _Latino_ is also in wide use, but it is somewhat less formal in most contexts and is generally restricted to persons of Latin-American descent.

Source: _The American Heritage College Dictionary_, Third Edition, Boston: Houghton Mifflin Company, 1997.


----------



## Sicofonte

Hispano siempre lo he tomado por español o relativo a. Así que yo, valenciano, soy claramente hispano (aunque no me parezca en nada al colombiano medio).
   Iberoamericano, lo dicho por COC (habitantes o originarios de las ex-colonias españolas y portuguesas en América).
Indoamericano. Le he dado vueltas, y me hace pensar en pieles rojas y en incas (que realmente no tienen nada de iberos o de latinos).
Latino... si hablan de música, pienso en salsa, rumba y demás; si hablan de lengua, pienso en hablantes de las lenguas romances (francés, portugués, español, catalán, galéico...); y si hablan de origen étnico pienso en una mezcla de nativo americano (indio) o norteafricano con caucásico (blanco), más o menos moreno de piel, acostumbrado a que le de el sol, pero eso no es correcto, puesto que cualquier italiano de ascendencia pura es plenamente latino aunque será bastante claro de piel (moreno de pelo, eso sí).
Y vaya, Edher preguntaba por un término que englobara a todo ese grupo étnico. Yo le estoy dando vueltas y veo que en realidad no somos UN grupo étnico, y mucho menos un grupo cultural. Razones: Aquí en españa un andaluz (sur), alegre, juerguista, ligero con los insultos pero tolerante, no se parece mucho a un vasco o a un gallego (norte), más responsables, más estrictos, y más formales en la educación. La manera de pensar de los franceses no tiene nada que ver con la de los españoles (sólo hay que ver los aseos a un lado y otro de la frontera en los Pirineos: en Francia hay "platitos" para dejar propina al personal de la limpieza, en España hay charcos negros). He visto sudamericanos que te ponen un cuchillo de 20 cm en el cuello por mirar a su novia (sí, he dicho "mirar", "dirigir la mirada hacia"), pero eso lo he visto en España, y nunca he visto un comportamiento tan radikal en un español (un puñetazo ya es extremista; aunque sé que hay españoles que matan a cuchilladas, nunca me he encontrado uno que llevase un cuchillo, y para cuatro sudamericanos que hay por aquí, la mitad van armados, es un dato relevante). Por supuesto, que al preguntarle a un transeunte mejicano "dónde se coge el bus?" sufra un arrebato de risas es otra muestra de que no hablamos "exactamente" el mismo idioma.
Centrándonos en las cuestiones de raza, los argentinos (salvo por el acento) son muy similares en aspecto a los europeos latinos, pero cuanto más al norte subamos por el continenete americano, más diferencias encontramos con el latino europeo (piel más morena, pelo más liso y oscuro, menos estatura, caras más anchas...). Por mucho que me molesten la política y la actitud norteamericanas, no puedo evitar pensar que soy mucho más parecido (físicamente) a un habitante de maryland de pelo castaño que a un peruano.
Finalmente, me encuentro con que muchos "españoles" (catalanes principalmente) dicen que el español no existe, sólo el castellano (de los tiempos en que España estaba dividida en los reinos de Castilla y Aragón).
Entonces, no encuentro necesidad de usar una palabra que englobe a todos los nativos de Méjico, Centroamérica, Sudamérica, Portugal y España. Quizás si todos los mencionados entrásemos en guerra con USA, entonces vale.
Yo ya sé que soy diferente a los demás, y que no hay dos personas iguales. También sé que el origen étnico no define el caracter o la mentalidad de la persona. Y sé que nadie es mejor que otro por cuestiones culturales (salvo los que defienden la violencia como medio para preservar la cultura o la raza, que son claramente menos evolucionados por no decir simiescos).

 Así que estoy más o menos de parte de Elroy, de modo que yo soy celtíbero, valenciano, español, europeo, y persona. Dejo que me llamen hispano o latino aunque jamás haya visitado el continente americano (tengo muchas ganas) y odie la salsa, porque no puedo negar que los términos hispano y español se parecen, aunque sean palabras normalemnte referidas al continente americano), y porque el español es una lengua latina. 
Pero in extremis, que cada uno se llame como quiera, en realidad no creo en las fronteras ni en las diferencias culturales como motivo de segregación. Cada uno es lo que hace y lo que piensa, no de dónde viene.

 Una cosa más: a los estadounidenses que saben hablar español puede molestarles la palabra por eso de "dense", en el sentido de tonto, lento, y por eso preferirán american(o). Así que me encanta decir estadounidense.

   Saludos.

Lucas.


----------



## Amankaya

Hola :

Aunque estoy de acuerdo contigo en algunas cosas de las que has expuesto, sobre todo en eso de que cada uno se llame como quiera, y en que no crees en las fronteras ni en las diferencias culturales, hay algún punto en concreto de los que has expuesto que me sorprende bastante.

No sé con que tipo de sudamericanos te has encontrado para que hagas esa afirmación de que "para cuatro sudamericanos que hay aquí, la mitad van armados", me parece que eso es una exageración y que, como hacen muchas personas, estás englobando a todo un conjunto de personas de una procedencia concreta en el mismo saco. Te puedo asegurar que conozco muchas personas de sudamérica (Peruanos, Ecuatorianos y Argentinos para ser más concreta) y que entre ellas tengo muy buenos amigos, y no hay ni uno solo de ellos que vaya armado o que le guste meterse en peleas o cosas de este tipo. Son personas encantadoras, dispuestas a ayudarte y con las que puedes contar siempre que las necesitas. De acuerdo que también las hay que no son así pero también podemos encontrar malas personas de otras nacionalidades,  no creo que la nacionalidad de nadie pueda definir su forma de ser, de actuar, de pensar,  sus valores y su manera de relacionarse con los demás. De acuerdo que pueden existir diferencias culturales entre naciones, que vendrán marcadas por el vagaje histórico de cada una de ellas, pero creo que al final, frente a las cosas realmente importantes, toda la raza humana somos igual y nos mueven los mismos instintos. 

Por otra parte y centrandonos en el aspecto físico estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo que dices de que físicamente podemos parecernos más a un ciudadano Norteaméricano que a uno de Perú (aunque tengo que decirte que conozco algú Peruano con los ojos verdes, 1,90 de estatura y muy blancos de piel) pero culturalmente y por la forma de pensar, de actuar y de disfrutar de la vida,  me siento más cercana a un Peruano que a un Norteaméricano. Perú y Norteamérica son dos paises que me fascinan y que me encantaría poder conocer, pero si tuviera que escojer uno para irme a vivir sin lugar a dudas escogeria Perú, y no lo haría por el tema del idioma si no porque por lo que conozco de ellos me sería más facil adaptarme a su ritmo de vida por ser más similar al nuestro.

Evidentemente que todos los paises que podríamos englobarnos dentro de los términos latino, Hispano... no somos un mismo grupo etnico y tampoco formamos un grupo cultural compacto pues tenemos similitudes y diferencias en ese aspecto, pero creo que si hay algo que nos une y que nos hace ser un grupo, o que nos puede hacer sentir como "hermanos" es un origen de nuestra lengua y una historia común, muy en particular cuando hablamos de los paises comprendidos en la zona que va de Méjico hasta Argentina, sin olvidar a la zona del caribe. No podemos negar que España dejó allí una herencia cultural importante, no entraré en discusiones de si se hizo bien o mal, pero lo que es cierto es que algo del talante, la idiosincracia y la manera de hacer de los Españoles quedó en la cultura de los pueblos del otro lado del oceano.

De todas maneras, y para concluir, creo que el sentimiento de pertenencia a una cultura, o a un grupo, etnia.... o llámale como quieras, es más algo personal de cada ser humano que algo que nos puedan imponer los demás. Por ello creo que , como tu apuntabas, que cada uno se llame como prefiera o como mejor se sienta.

Saludos 

     Amankaya


----------



## beatrizg

Debo confesar que encontré el planteaminto de Sicofonte racista y desagradable. No sé si su intenci½n era esa,  la de ser desagradable con los sudamericanos.
No creo que sea necesario rebatir sus puntos. 

Hasta el momento he encontrado en el foro gente muy resptuosa, amable y de mentalidad muy abierta. Sé que también hay excepciones. Sin embargo espero que los participantes eviten referirse a la nacionalidad de otros de manera ofensiva.


----------



## Marc1

Coincido con Sicofante 99%

El único punto que opino distinto es aquel que "el origen étnico no define carácter o mentalidad". 
Si una gata pare dentro de un horno, tiene gatitos y no bizcochitos.  

El origen étnico formado por la carga genética y la influencia cultural (medio ambiente), son los dos únicos factores que forman carácter o mentalidad como tu lo llamas. Sin embargo la influencia del medio ambiente generalmente es sobreestiamda en gran manera. Los Sudamericanos que viven en España no dejan de ser Sudamericanos ni se transforman en Españoles de la noche a la mañana, así como los Iraquí que viven en Australia no dejan de ser Iraquí ni en tres generaciones si el medio ambiente no cambia. Los cambios y cierta adaptación se observa solamente cuando el medio cultural, importado con parientes y amigos de la misma cultura original que les rodea, deja de tener influencia porque pierde autoridad, o adquiere mala reputación y aleja al individuo. Sin embargo esos cambios son cosméticos en la mayoría de los casos y son los genes que dominan el carácter y no el medio ambiente.

Adoptar una cultura diferente lleva un proceso muy largo y generalmente es un cambio puramente superficial. La carga genética que formó la cultura de origen tienen una gran afinidad, resultado de centurias de convivencia, eso no se borra aprendiendo otro idioma o yendo a una escuela diferente o tomando coca y hamburguesas. 
Origne étnico y caracter son una misma cosa, y para definir una comunidad solo necesitamos ver el pais de origen. 
De tal palo tal astilla.


----------



## Sicofonte

Amankaya, hace falta más gente com tú.

"para cuatro sudamericanos que hay aquí, la mitad van armados".
Sí, es cierto, *Amankaya*, es una exageración. Me expliqué realmente mal. No creo que ni la mitad, ni el 1% de los sudamericanos que haya en España vayan armados. Yo en realidad quería resaltar una diferencia de cultura (que considero natural y necesaria, como luego matizaré), no pretendía generalizar y menos insultar a nadie. Un amigo chileno al que conocí en un encuentro de universitarios me contó muchas cosas de su vida en Chile, antes de la "limpieza" que hizo Pinochet a tiros. Sólo transcribo una anécdota de las que me contó:

"Ibamos un amigo y yo hacia la montaña, en mi moto, y una banda rival salió de la espesura y nos tiroteó. Mi amigo, que iba detrás, paró las balas y por eso pude escapar. Yo regresé a por más compañeros y cuando volvimos matamos a todos esos malnacidos".

Gente que vive en ese ambiente actua de forma diferente ante las mismas amenazas, ¿sí o sí?. Y venga, el que sea wapo que me cuente una historieta similar con protagonistas españoles (que no sean policías ni delincuentes profesionales, simplemente gente normal, con un trabajo y una familia, como es este amigo chileno). Yo nunca he oido ninguna.

Si alguien me dice que en todo el mundo existe el mismo nivel de violencia, las mismas cifras de muertes por disparo, me estará mintiendo. Y yo con todo esto sólo quiero decir que tenemos formas de pensar diferentes aquí que allá. Si yo hubiese crecido en un ambiente más violento, más inseguro, más traicionero (como pudieran ser las playas brasileñas o el Bronx estadounidense), seguro que llevaría un cuchillaco enorme, y si puedo una ametralladorsa. Pero no ha sido el caso. Cuando escucho las letras de algunos cantantes de hip hop españoles, que dicen cosas como "yo y los de mi banda te vamos a matar"... me muero de risa. ¿Pero qué banda? ¿pero qué matar? ¿pero qué pistolas ni qué niño muerto? ¡¡¡Si eres el primero que sale corriendo cuando ve asomar a los cabezas rapadas!!!.
Pero me callo cuando se lo oigo decir a un cantante del continente americano, porque por la tele veo que sí que cumplen sus amenazas. "Te vamos a matar", y te matan. En serio, eso no pasaba aquí hace 10 años. Ahora, con la globalización, pues quizás.

Si un sevillano me parte la cara, no me ocurre pensar que todos los sevillanos son unos matones. Pero si me cruzo con un gitano de aspecto desmañado, similar a los que me intentaban robar de pequeño, no puedo evitar mantener un ojo sobre él, por si es como los otros. Vale, si es por eso, soy racista. Pero a ver si os poneis en mi lugar: un día vais por la calle, y pretendeis cruzar al otro lado, por el paso de cebra. Un coche viene, pero el paso de cebra te da preferencia, así que empiezas a cruzar. El del coche acelera, y a ti te toca correr para no ser arrollado. ¿Qué harías?
a) Suponer que ese individuo es un caso aislado, olvidar el asunto, y seguir la vida como si tal cosa, cruzando los pasos de cebra tranquilamente... ¿sin mirar?
b) Vivir aterido de miedo y nunca más cruzar si hay coches a la vista.
c) Quemar todos los coches de la ciudad, con los conductores dentro, por ser unos...
d) Estar atento cuando cruces, por si te encuentras con otro conductor cabrón que no te respete.

A mí me gusta la d. Veo que es injusto etiquetar a todo el mundo por su apariencia y dejarse dominar por los prejuicios, además de ser contraproducente para un mismo (te impide conocer a grandes personas), pero es sensato mantenerse atento a las señales. Aunque sólo sea a veces, las apariencias no engañan.


He visto el post de *Beatrizg*, y siento mucho haberla ofendido, a ella y a cualquier otro. *Mis más sinceras disculpas*. Aunque como no ha matizado, no sé exactamente qué es lo que le ha molestado a ella. He estado mirando lo que escribí, y no encuentro el punto racista. Tal vez es porque señalo diferencias (de aspecto, de cultura), pero esas diferencias están ahí, simplemente son. Si le digo a uyna persona obesa que es obesa, podrá decirme que soy descortés, rudo y desconsiderado por mi exceso de franqueza, pero no me debería llamar intolerante (aunque lo soy). Pero racista... no veo bien muchas costumbres de muchas culturas, pero el color de la piel me trae sin cuidado.

*Marc1* dice que el origen étnico marca tu forma de pensar. Es decir, que si dos chinos adoptan a un peruano y se lo llevan a Kun Dun, a los 20 años ese chico será peruano, de pura cepa. Pues *no estoy de acuerdo*. Cheung Nio, compañero de estudios, lleva toda su vida aquí (Spain), y es más español que yo. Por supuesto que practica sus artes marciales y demás, no olvida su origen, su herencia, pero piensa y actua como un español cualquiera, se rie de los mismos chistes, se divierte bailando las mismas canciones. Así que no, no estoy nada de acuerdo con Marc1. *La cultura no viene en los genes*. Y si una gata pare en un hornillo, y no los sacas de ahí, tendrás gatos ciegos.

Creo que la maldad, o lo que sea que la gente atribuye a otras personas cuando decide odiarla, despreciarla o rechazarla (racismo, xenofobia, o lo que sea), no la decide ni la cultura, ni la raza ni el lugar de origen. Va dentro de cada uno. Por la calle saludo a todo el mundo (incluidos a los chinos que nos están haciendo la competencia aquí a los zapateros). Pero cuando conozco a alguien que me parece egoísta, malintencionado, embustero, o cosas similares, no me importa en absoluto ni el color de su piel, ni su acento, ni sus gustos musicales. Lo etiqueto de persona non grata. No creo que todos seamos iguales, hay almas mejores y peores, pero están todas mezcladas, repartidas por todo el mundo, ocultas tras sus ojos y sus pieles de colores.


Saludos, read u soon.


----------



## Dandee

Yo pienso que las cosas están muy claras, pero pasa que cuando se quiere generalizar se utilizan acepciones que son particulares, por lo que no expresan la generalización que se pretende.

-Si se dice *americano*, es más que claro que se trata de un originario de cualquiera de las tres Américas, norte, centro o sur, por más que les pese a los estadounidenses.
-Si decimos *sudamericanos, centroamericanos o sudamericanos* es obvio de quienes se esta hablando según cuál de estos tres términos se exprese e identifican por posición geográfica y no por raza.
-Si se dice *latinoamericanos *se está refiriendo a todos loa americanos de orígen latino, *francoamericanos, hispanoamericanos o  iberoamericanos, italoamericanos, los de orígen portugués (portuamericanos???) *y algunos otros.
-Al decir *indoamericanos* nos estaríamos refiriendo a aquellos de razas originarias o aborígenes.
-Ahora bien, yo creo que la palabra que nos identifica por excelencia como grupo étnico a todos los que somos de orígen latino es obviamente *Latinoamericanos.*
*-*Por supuesto nunca utilizar el término de *Sudaca*, ya que se trata de un término peyorativo creado en España por desprecio.

Además tampoco creo que se deba considerar a los países latinoamericanos como un grupo homogéneo, ya que entre ellos existen diferencias bastante importantes en cuanto a su constitución. Hay algunos basicamente latinos pero multiraciales, con relativamente poca mestización aborígen y muy influidos por la cultura europea por sus ascendientes directos como es el caso de Argentina. En cambio otros países tienen ascendencia casi puramente hispana con una gran mestización aborígen, por lo que son además culturalmente muy diferentes.

Creo que la diversidad entre nosotros mismos es enriquecedora.

Me parece también que existen las palabras necesarias y suficientes que nos pueden definir correctamente según necesidad, menos Sudaca.

 Dandee


----------



## marijcr

Yo Si Optaria Por Hispanoamericanos, Pero Solo Incluiria A Los Que Hablan EspaÑol, Por Lo Tanto, No Estarian Incluidas Algunas Zonas De Suramerica Donde No Se Habla Este Idioma. Asi Que No Hay Palabra Exacta, Solo Seria Suramericano, Centroamericano O Norteamericano. Y Luego Pues Venezolanos, Peruanos, Estadounidenses, Mexicanos, .. Etc. Y Todos En Global Serian Americanos. Igual Que En Europa Se Dividirian En Italianos, Alemanes, EspaÑoles, Portugueses, Etc Y No Se Dice Agloeuropeos, Hispanoeuropeos Ni Nada De Eso


----------



## Marc1

Socofonte, todos tenemos derecho a una opinión. Sin embargo lo que dije acerca de genes versus medio ambiente no lo digo porque me parece a mí. Hay una serie de experimentos sobre este tema, los mas interesantes con mellizos idénticos que por distintas razones fueron separados al nacer.

El que me acuerdo de memoria es uno de mellizos alemanes, uno fue criado por el padre, viudo y pobre en Israel, el otro por una familia pudiente en Alemania. Cuando se encontraron 25 años después, sin haber tenido nunca contacto ni conocimiento de la existencia de otro, se pudo estudiar en detalle las similitudes y las diferencias. De mas está decir que los chicos nacieron mellizos y seguían siendo mellizos en todo y por todo como si hubieran crecido juntos. EL medio ambiente tan dispar, pobre rico, en guerra en paz, sin recursos con recursos, sin familia con familia, nada ejerció influencia suficiente para dejar una marca de importancia. Hasta el hábito de apretar el botón del inodoro antes de orinar y después, hábito necesariamente adquirido en el proceso del crecimiento era común a ambos.

Esta polémica de las características adquiridas versus las heredadas, conocida como "nurture or nature" se usa en ámbitos dispares como la polémica entre la capacidad de "hacer" un músico o un deportista o "nacer", hasta el estudio de la tendencia al crimen.

Sin embargo es la presunción de "superioridad" utilizada por grupos racistas que hace que estos estudios se consideren políticamente incorrectos y queden relegados a obscuros rincones. Cuando fue la última vez que la policía de tu país publicó estadísticas de crímenes clasificadas de acuerdo al origen étnico del delincuente? O el departamento de impuesto, estadísticas de los evasores de impuestos ordenados de acuerdo a nacionalidad, cultura, raza?

Hay otras razones para mantener estos hechos irrefutables en un gabinete bajo llave. Inmigración.

Para todo aquel que piensa que la inmigración es un gesto de generosidad del país hospedante, le sugiero que piense un poco más. Inmigración es una herramienta política dado que los gobernantes hace rato que se enteraron que una nación por mas progresista que sea, se ve limitada en su poderío por el número de habitantes. Estado Unidos por ejemplo si en vez de tener 300 millones (disculpen pero no se el número exacto) tuviera 30 millones, no podría compararse ni con Nueva Zelanda con una economía en semejante estado. Así que los habitantes de otras naciones pobres, son un "recurso" utilizado para incrementar el número de habitantes locales. 

Si embargo si dejáramos de lado la conveniencia política que existe en los números elevados, la inmigración es un problema costoso y una carga injusta impuesta sobre el resto de la población nativa. Si se expusieran en detalle la totalidad de los problemas que la inmigración trae aparejada, el costo social y económico, el costo cultural, la influencia nefasta de ciertas religiones, la intolerancia introducida que la "multicultura" trae aparejada, el balance es claramente negativo y es solo con retóricas de "tolerancia", con etiquetas de "racismo" para censurar estadísticas, y suprimir todo intento de identificación hasta para la policía, que se logra una cierta estabilidad y se evita una repercusión política inmediata. En Australia hace poco que se prohíbe a la policía publicar en las circulares con descripciones de sospechosos, el uso del término "middle east" deben decir "mediterranean" para evitar generalizaciones. 
Después de todo los políticos están interesados tan solo en perpetuarse ellos mismos y por ende, interesados solo en las cosas de influencia inmediata.
Sin embargo cualquiera que vivió en el país "antes" y "después" de la llegada masiva de ciertos grupos puede atestiguar del tremendo deterioro de la calidad de vida del habitante común. 

Así que la polémica de nurture or nature, es veneno para la inmigración dado que demuestra sin lugar a dudas como es necesario elegir el tipo de personas al que se da permiso para convivir en el país simplemente mostrando la nefasta influencia que ciertos grupos pueden tener sobre una nación y también, porque no, la magnífica influencia que ciertas otras nacionalidades pueden tener en la economía y la cultura de un país.

Los políticos por supuesto optaron por la vía fácil, suprimiendo todo dato que puede traer la sospecha sobre un grupo en favor de otro, pontifican los valores del medio ambiente falsificando su influencia sobre el individuo y nos convencen que somos todos iguales.

Es cierto que somos todos iguales ante Dios, pero por cierto que no somos todos iguales entre nosotros, y la diferencia que existe entre un país y otro es la prueba mas evidente. 
Si les cabe alguna duda les invito que vayan a vivir a Irak, A Chechnia o a Indonesia, a Haití o Argentina por unos añitos. Cuando vuelvan les preguntaré: "Quien es responsable del estado de cosas en cada país?" Los malos Yankees? Los Marcianos tal vez? O será que "cada país tiene el gobierno que se merece" (D.F.Sarmiento)... y es el artífice de su destino?

Si una gata tiene gatitos en un horno (apagado) pare gatitos y no bizcochitos.
Cada uno de nosotros es primero y antes que nada, el hijo e hija de su padre y madre.


----------



## hec_dan

Una sola aclaración: iberoamericano (o Iberoamérica) INCLUYE al Brasil (porque, como España, Portugal se encuentra en la península ibérica). Cheers Hecdan


----------



## Rgoodfellow

Solo como curiosidad, apunto una idea que tiene mi padre, que es bastante mayor, y que está bastante difundida entre la gente de su edad, por lo que he podido ver, quizá como resultado del medio educativo de su niñez. Según esto, se afirma que "Latinoamérica" es una acuñación italiana o francesa que busca resaltar la importancia de sus paises en el devenir histórico del continente, minorando el papel de España y Portugal. 
Aunque no se si es cierto que la palabra "latinoamérica" sea una herramienta propagandística, me parece que hispanoamérica es mas ajustado. Las zonas que no hablan español o portugués son poco relevantes. Además, si alguien se presenta a un español diciendo que es de Haití o La Guayana o Martinica, la impresión es completamente distinta que si te dice que es de Medellín, de Ushuaia o de Guajaca. Hispanoamérica es consistente. 
Tampoco me preocupa la necesidad de buscar un termino omnicomprensivo. Yo vivo muy tranquilo sin tener una palabra para designar a España mas Andorra, y seguro que en Italia pasa lo mismo con San Marino, valga la comparación de grano gueso. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## jmx

> El problema con este termino es que excluye a México (siendo parte del norte de América) al igual que Centro América


En España hace tiempo que existe una palabra para distinguir 2 zonas culturales en América :
*norteamericano* = de los USA o de Canadá
*sudamericano* = de cualquier pais al sur de USA

Esto es lo que realmente se dice en la calle. Las palabras 'hispanoamericano', 'iberoamericano', 'latinoamericano' se usan sólo en contextos formales. De hecho, me sorprendí bastante la primera vez que supe que los mexicanos se consideran 'norteamericanos'. 

Ahora bien, esto se basa en una *convención* geográfica, según la cual Norteamérica llega hasta el Yucatán más o menos, y Centroamérica desde ahí hasta el istmo de Panamá. Pero toda *convención* puede ser cambiada ("convención" viene de "convenir"), y si se conviniera en poner la linea divisoria en el río Grande del Norte y en los cayos de la Florida, entonces ya tendríamos una palabra, *sudamericano*, que es tanto objetiva como neutra :

*Objetiva*, porque claramente alguien está o bien al norte o bien al sur de esa línea.
*Neutra*, porque no hace nunguna suposición sobre la lengua, cultura, etc. de cada persona. Aunque es cierto que a veces se oye "el Norte" y "el Sur" en el sentido de países ricos y pobres, pero también es cierto que todos nosotros tenemos alguien más al norte o más al sur, por tanto todos somos _del sur_ o _del norte_ según y como se mire.

Por favor me gustaría saber si alguien está en contra de esta idea.


----------



## gus254

Marc1 said:
			
		

> De que modo vas a incluir a todos con un nombre?
> 
> 
> Mi madre tenía un dicho: " Si una gata pare adentro de un horno, tiene gatitos y por cierto no bizcochitos".
> 
> "Mono, aunque se viste de seda, mono se queda"
> 
> Pues vea, yo veo todo esto desde otro punto de vista, aunque nací en inglaterra fui creado en un ambiente exclusivamente colombiano. Eramos mi padre y madre, mi hermano, dos tios, tias, una prima y yo. Es más, por cuestiónes de idioma, (no hablabamos ingles), y tal vez de clase social carecíamos de amistades inglesas durante muchos años. Por lo tanto eramos considerados colombianos por los britanicos y solo socializabamos con más colombianos.
> Para mi siempre a sido un dilema imposible de resolver, el de la identidad ya que me identifíco con gente colombiana a pesar de nunca haber vivido allí.(He ido muchas veces). De tal modo que los de allá me consideran ingles. Mientras tanto hay muchos ingleses (o británicos) que me ven bajito, moreno, de cabello negro y liso y suponen que soy de origen asiatico, (indio o paquistaní) despectivamente me han dicho "packi" en varias ocasiones. Anteriormente me metía en dabates inútiles explicando mi etnicidad 'latina', 'sudamericana', etc.
> En fin, la idea de que al que nació en peru se le dice peruano, etc no reconoce la complejidad de experiencas y antecedentes de todas esas personas. Yo, por ejemplo, me considero colombiano aunque no lo sea. Me dicen ingles aunque no lo sienta, y me dicen "packi" aunque jamás e pisado tierra asiática. ("Sudaca" sería más acertado).
> Aunque muchos de ustedes digan que no tiene ningun sentido el buscar un término adecuado para los latinos, (y entiendo los argumentos de Dandee), para mi siempre se me a hecho importante sólo para poderme distinguir de los asiáticos británicos. A propósito a los "Asians" en este país tampoco les gusta el término por exactamente las mismas razones que e leído en este hilo sobre los "Latinos" en EEUU.
> Siento no haberles aclarado nada pero espero encuentren interesante otro punto de vista.
> 
> Gustavo
> 
> PD:
> Favor corríganme cualquier error de ortografía, uso o gramática.


----------



## pinkpanter

Hola Gus254, me ha parecido muy interesante tu punto de vista y de experiencia. Además estoy estudiando novelas que tratan sobre un asunto parecido en una asignatura de alternativas al canon literario donde analizamos textos de asiatico-americanos que son considerados asiaticos en EE.UU. y americanos en Asia.

Es muy complejo por supuesto y eres tu el que tienes que evaluar como te sientes, pero desde mi punto de vista eres britanico con un vagage cultural diferente al britanico medio pero para mi si naces y vives siempre en un pais aunque tu familia sea de otro pais y tus amigos tambien eres de ese pais; incluso aunque te sientas identificado con Colombia de mayor manera y tu forma de ser o pensar sea mas colombiana. Creo que el problema radica en que hay una idea de que los habitantes nativos de un pais tienen que estar todos cortados por el mismo patrón y eso no tiene porque ser asi.


----------



## Alundra

He llegado tarde, pero también me gustaría dar mi opinión.

Yo normalmente suelo llamar hispanoamericanos ó sudamericanos a todas aquellas personas que viviendo en el continente americano, (sea norteamerica ó sudamerica) hablan castellano.
Por ello, englobo a Mejico, Brasil, Puerto Rico, etc... no me detengo a pensar en que zona geográfica exacta están, sólo sé que hablan castellano como yo. No me gusta la palabra sudaca, ni tampoco la de hispano, me parecen feas, y dichas para molestar.

Ya sé que no aporto nada nuevo, pero quería comentar esto (aunque parece que después el hilo tomó otro camino) y otra cosa más.

Aunque después de leer todos los mensajes, había uno que mencionaba lo del nombre que le dan al idioma, tengo esa curiosidad. Desde siempre, yo he aprendido que el idioma que hablo no es el español (bueno, sí, también, jejeej), sino el castellano. Principalmente porque no solo se habla en españa, y después, porque los países que también lo hablan podrían ¿molestarse, quizas? El caso es que desde siempre, yo digo que hablo castellano (y conste que soy manchega, y por los cuatro costados, es decir, que en mi región no hablamos ningún otro dialecto ni nada parecido).
Bien, pues al llegar aquí me di cuenta que la mayoría de ustedes tienen puesto en el recuadro del idioma que hablan español. Y ahí está mi duda. ¿Prefieren llamarlo español? ¿No les gusta la palabra castellano? ¿Qué opinan de eso? Al fin y al cabo, en españa se hablan otros idiomas (ó dialectos, etc...) 

Alundra.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Alundra: En Brasil hablan portugués y en la zona de las Guayanas creo que hablan varios idiomas o dialectos, entre ellos el papiamento.
Yo siempre dije castellano, desde que me lo enseñaron en la escuela  primaria.
Saludos.


----------



## L_L

Yo digo Latinoamericana, al menos en donde yo vivo, eso es lo comun


----------



## Lazarillo

¡Vaya tomate! ¡Qué complejo y qué interesante!

Sólo quería aportar un par de reflexiones. Creo que es obvia (por parte de algunos al menos) la necesidad, o cuando menos interés, de identificarse con un grupo y asignarle un término. Me parece que en esta necesidad afectan factores singulares y universales. Se habla entonces de lo apropiado de de terminado término, y, desde luego, como ya habéis mencionado muchos, podría decirse que hay varios que pueden servir según contexto. El problema en mi opinión surge de las connotaciones que las palabras puedan tener, y quizás es en lo que a mí me gustaría profundizar, puesto que el fenómeno de lo "políticamente correcto" me interesa, justamente porque me parece que una expresión políticamente correcta esconde la trampa, ya que da por hecho la existencia del prejuicio. Pogo un ejemplo (y no quiero ofender a nadie  ): ¿por qué decir "persona de color" en vez de "negro"? Lo primero me sugiere "persona de color" es que hay algún problema con ser negro (un poco como me pasa con la discriminación positiva, que me parece sintomático de que algo anda mal, aunque quizás sea necesaria).

En cuanto a mis preferencias, yo suelo referirme a términos geográficos-físicos (Norteamérica incluiría México) porque me parecen los más asépticos, y si quiero referirme a la comunidad hispanoparlante de América suelo decir "hispanoamérica". Si empleo "latinoamericanos" pienso más en algo cultural, igual que lo que significa "latino" en un contexto europeo (serían los mediterráneos europeos, un término que parece estarse diluyendo debido al fenómeno de la inmigración en España). No suelo utilizar nunca el término "iberoamericano", que me parece más político que otra cosa (Cumbre Iberoamericana, por ejemplo). otros términos me parecen que adquieren significados muy marcados por su empleo en determinadas zonas (como "hispano").

En cuanto a lo del Español/Castellano, me viene a la cabeza un libro estupendo titulado "El rumor de los desarraigados", de Ángel López García, que además (aunque tendría que volvérmelo a leer), y a pesar de ser un libro sobre las lenguas en España, aporta ideas muy interesantes sobre algunos de los aspectos que se debaten en este thread. Podéis buscar información tecleando el título en Google (no sabía que no podía enviar un URL!  )


 Os propongo hacer un glosario de términos (hispano, hispanoamericano, latino, latinoamericano, etc.) y que cada persona interesada dé su versión, haciendo especial énfasis en las connotaciones que pudiera tener. ¿Qué os parece? No me gustaría decirle a mi vecino, por ejemplo, "¡Vaya con tu ritmo *latino*!" (para referirme a lo bien que se mueve) y recibir una mala mirada por haberle ofendido.

Saludos, foreros


----------



## Alundra

Lazarillo said:
			
		

> (no sabía que no podía enviar un URL!  )


 
Si te refieres a poner un enlace dentro del mensaje, si lo puedes hacer Lazarillo.
Solo tienes que copiar la dirección, y pinchar en el dibujo (una bola terráquea con un eslabón) que hay sobre las lineas cuando escribes el mensaje.
Si pasas por encima el ratón, te pone (insertar liga).
¿Es eso? Perdona si me he equivocado.
Un saludo. 
Alundra.
(Ah! y tomo nota del libro, jejeej, debe ser muy interesante)


----------



## Lazarillo

Sí, eso era. Gracias, Alundra. Y el libro, de verdad merece la pena. Muy interesante para otro tema de debate muy de actualidad en España: los nacionalismos (aquí sí que se pueden levantar ampollas!)


----------



## pinkpanter

Lazarillo said:
			
		

> En cuanto a lo del Español/Castellano, me viene a la cabeza un libro estupendo titulado "El rumor de los desarraigados", de Ángel López García, que además (aunque tendría que volvérmelo a leer), y a pesar de ser un libro sobre las lenguas en España, aporta ideas muy interesantes sobre algunos de los aspectos que se debaten en este thread.



Lararillo, me gusto mucho tu respuesta. El libro de Fernando Lazaro Carreter "El dardo de la palabra" tambien trata en extensión este tema de si debe decirse español/castellano.

Saludos,


----------



## Estrella

Creo que cualquiera de los tres términos engloba o describe la necesidad que los hispanoparlantes tenemos en el sentido de identificarnos culturalmente. Creo que se trata de una cuestión natural. Cuando vamos a la primaria, nos juntamos (o identificamos) con los que viven por nuestra casa, luego, cuando vamos a la Universidad en una ciudad grande, nos juntamos (o identificamos) con los que son originarios de nuestra tierra, luego, los que salen al extranjero, más si es un país donde se habla otro idioma, nos juntamos (o identificamos) con los que hablan español (no importando de qué país son). Es natural   .


----------



## chica11

Estoy de acuerdo con Elroy y soy nativo de los Estados Unidos.  Es mejor incluir a todos que excluir. No me gusta usar la palabra "American" para solamente referirse a las personas de los estados unidos porque opino que América incluye EEUU, Canadá, Centroamérica, México y Sudamérica. Personalmente, prefiero usar estado unidense.  Además siempre trato de averiguar de donde viene una persona.  Si la persona viene de Mexico, es mexicano/a, o si viene de Honduras es hondureño o hondureña.  Pienso que es mejor saber el país específico.


----------



## tofikos

Estoy de acuerdo con Roy, si queremos un mundo diferente tenemos que tratar de borrar la mentalidad excluyente. Sin embargo, también es importante regresar a las palabras su valor original y descargarlas de toda connotación negativa.

Yo soy orgullosamente mestiza, mexicana, latinoamericana, hispanoamericana, iberoamericana,americana, ciudadana del mundo.

Más no soy ni latina, ni hispana, ni sudaca (considerando además que México está en el hemisferio norte del planeta). 

Los terminos correctamente empleados devuelven la dignidad a las palabras.


----------



## chica11

Muy interesante.  De una persona que no es hispana/latina, me acordé de una conversación que tuve con un amigo (chicano) en la universidad.   (Para mi, chicano es alguién nacido en los estados unidos de padres o raices mexicanos, no sé si tengo razón). Bueno para regresar al tema, él me dijo que no le gusta la palabra "hispanic" porque la palabra "spic" que es extremadamente despreciativa viene de "hispanic".  Por eso, si no sé el país específico, uso el termino latino. 

¿Me explico?


----------



## solecito

A mi que me digan simplemente Mexicana y es todo, por otro lado todos en este continente somos Americanos,unos del sur otro del norte, y partes medias, pero Americanos. Ahora que si lo que se quiere es hacer distinción de quienes hablan el idioma Español, bueno eso sería otra cosa más complicada, y no creo que se defina en una sola palabra, además que probablemente después se le dará conotación despectiva o racista. La veo difícil, suerte.


----------



## Pato

Gabriel said:
			
		

> Personalmente no me gustan los términos "hispano" y "latino". No sé por qué, pero me suenan algo despectivos. Sin embargo no tengo objeciones contra "Hispanoamérica", "Iberoamérica", Latinoamérica" y "América Latina". "Hispanoamérica" y "Iberoamérica" parecen excluir a Brasil, por lo que Latinoamérica o América Latina me parecen los más inclusivos, aunque también estos excluyen algunos paises de Centro y Sudamérica que fueron colonias inglesas o francesas en lugar de españolas o portuguesas.
> 
> ¿Deberíamos inventar una palabra que signifique "América excepto Canadá y Estados Unidos"?
> 
> Lo que me hubiera gustado es que no se genralice el uso del término "América" para referirse a los Estados Unidos de América, tanto en español como en inglés. "El presidente americano dijo que....", "God bless America" (no creo que se refieran a que Dios bendiga al continente americano). Incluso la primer definición en el diccionario inglés es "the United States of America". United Staes, Estados Unidos y estadounidense me parecen mejor como formas abreviadas del nombre completo.


Soy Argentina y aca como muchos de ustedes deben saber, somos en su mayoria una mezcla de razas, nos definen como Latinos, Sudamericanos , u otra palabras mas ofensivas como "Sudacas".Ahora que pasa, con mi caso, el cual al tener antepasados cercanos Belgas, (y siempre ame esa parte de mi abuelo, con sus historias en Bruselas).
Por otro lado el resto de mis antepasados son Españoles.Mi preguntaen definitiva es¿ yo que soy?


----------



## Outsider

vic_us said:
			
		

> *Hope this enriches our discussion.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Vic*
> 
> 
> 
> *LATINO? HISPANIC? WHICH IS IT?*
> 
> *SPANISH SPEAKERS ARE DIVIDED AND OFTEN CONFUSED *
> 
> * *
> 
> *Author:* By Johnny Diaz, GLOBE STAFF


It's no wonder that they are confused by words which were invented by foreigners in a foreign land.


----------



## JESUS MARIA

No soy la persona más indicada para opinar de términos , que además de simples, por lo poco que visto en los hilos , pueden gustar más o menos.

Lo que sí puedo deciros a toda la comunidad hispanohablante de América, los que tienen nuestro querido idioma como lengua primera, o segunda, o los que procediendo por raíces de nuestra comunidad, es que en España, y creo que también en Europa se os tiene mucho cariño y respeto.
Nunca he detectado un sentimiento opuesto a ello.

Creo que fundamentalmente debéis de opinar vosotros cómo os sentís, sois vosotros mismos americanos, pero con un lazo común muy fuerte con nosotros.
Sólo, si me lo permitís, quisiera apostillar algunos de los temas que habéis ido exponiendo:

- En España, no se reconoce a los estadounidenses(EEUU) como "americanos a secas", aunque es cierto que he empezado a oirlo, pero también voces contrarias oponiéndose a ello.
- Habláis mucho de una raza común, y no quisiera que entrásemos mucho en esta materia, porque supongo que habrís opiniones muy diversas, y sería donde menos nos pondríamos de acuerdo.Por desgracia las mentes que se han obsesionado con las razas, y su funesta pureza nos han conducido a muchos problemas.
-Por otra parte, no he oído hablar cómo llamaríais a los estadounidenses que hablan nuestro idioma:¿Son estadounidenses a secas?, en contraposición con hispnoamwericano u otro término?.Tampoco comentaís los cubanos, los puertorriqueños,etc.
-Primeramente, sugiero yo, deberíamos de decidirnos si queremos hablar de comunidad lingüística y cultural, o si ampliaís la discusión a términos étnicos, que yo personalmente no entraría.
- Por otra parte deciros que también os vemos, o al menos lo he comentado con otro español, con ciertos temas comunes con los estadounidenses(EUA), que a su vez, también os distinguen de los españoles, digamos que en América completa , lógicamente, váis teniendo una amalgama más común. Esto no es ni bueno, ni malo, es lógico, y supongo que si viviéramos 200 años más, donde empezaría o se completaría antes la fusión previsible del inglés y el español, será , me imagino, en vuestro continente.Tenéis mucho en común, y lo iréis desarrollando y enseñándonos.

Saludos.


----------



## Pato

Encuentro muy acertada tu version y da que pensar muchas cosas a debatir, el tema idiomatico es un tema menor aca en definitiva el que tiene tendencia a conocer otros idiomas se tomara el tiempo para estudiar los mismos.El verdadero tema es la raza en si, cosa que como dije antes aca en Argentina esta muy mezclada y he llegado a la conclusion que es bueno y no malo.
Cada uno se definira en cuanto conozca las indiosincracias personales, en cuanto y en tanto por mas que mi abuelo era Belga y lo amaba, a ciencia cierta mi personalidad dista mucho de el modo de ser que tienen ellos.
La identidad es algo sagrado, te define, te describe, es en si tu genesis pero el medio ambiente a la larga es tu moldeador, tu resultado, en definitiva somos Sudamericanos Descendientes de Europeos Y negar nuestras raices es como negar a esta America tan nuestra.


----------



## Swettenham

JESUS MARIA said:
			
		

> -Por otra parte, no he oído hablar cómo llamaríais a los estadounidenses que hablan nuestro idioma:¿Son estadounidenses a secas?, en contraposición con hispnoamwericano u otro término?.


Cualquier cuidadano de los Estados Unidos es estadounidense a secas.  Si alguien no está de acuerdo con ello, no está de acuerdo con el futuro.  Sin embargo, se llaman "Hispanic Americans," o "Latino Americans" para distinguirse como específica comunidad, en tanto que esta comunidad compartirá ciertas características, necesidades o otras cosas en común.  Este término no sólo les distingue de otros estadounidenses, sino también de los latinoamericanos que no viven en los Estados Unidos.  Es un término de comodidad conversacional, tal vez un sobrenombre.  Sobre todo, somos todos estadounidenses, o como nos llamamos aquí, "We are all Americans."

En cuanto a los hispanoamericanos que he conocido, suelen llamarse "Latino" o "Hispano."  He oído "Latino and proud" muchas veces en muchas partes.  Por supuesto, se llaman también "Peruana," "Boricua," "Salvadoreño," etc.


----------



## Swettenham

En cuanto al uso de "american" a secas como nombre de los estadounidenses, supongo que era la manera de la cual los colonos se distinguían de su madre patria europea (inglaterra).  Tén en cuenta que durante el nacimiento de los Estados Unidos, las colonias de españa no eran países por sí mismas.  A pesar de ello, entiendo que el uso de este término hoy puede parecer arrogante.


----------



## Pato

Un saludo especial a todos nuestros hermanos de las Americas.
El otro dia tuve en mi casa a comer, una amiga de mi hija de 20 años, Estado Unidense, que vino a la Argentina con un intercambio de su Universidad, a estudiar Español y a las demas naciones de America.
Aproveche el momento para preguntarle muchas cosas referidas a su pais y como nos veia a nosotros, y como nos llamaba a lo que respondio "Argentinos" jajaajaj dijo que le gustaba mucho estar aca y que encontraba a la gente muy afectuosa.Le digo que en realidad parecia Argentina y me respondio es que soy 75% italiana.
Es la definicion de America, su mezcla de razas al norte o sur, se creo una saga de gente totalmente nueva, mas blanca o mas negra o mas oriental o mas india. Cada uno tendra sus virtudes y Dios los habra puesto donde El quiso que estuvieran.
Besos y abrazos


----------



## sonix

Si ves mi "thread" llamado "Iberoamericano", verás una explicación de los diferentes términos utilizados para designar a las culturas española, latinoamericana, o a ambas (en este caso con el término que da nombre a mi artículo: "iberoamericano"). De todas formas, de manera muy escueta, te especifico lo siguiente:
Hispano= con influencia de la cultura española (España, Latinoamérica)
Latino= llaman así en USA, y España, a las personas latinoamericanas
Iberoamericano= procedente de las culturas Ibérica y/o Latinoamericana = Hispano, aunque si debería mencionarte que a diferencia del término Hispano, Iberoamericano también incluye a Portugal (península Ibérica), y a Brasil (América)


----------



## Stoichkov8

prismaia said:
			
		

> En la jerga tambien se usa "Sudaca"


 
Sudaca es ofensivo.


----------



## sonix

Swettenham said:
			
		

> En cuanto al uso de "american" a secas como nombre de los estadounidenses, supongo que era la manera de la cual los colonos se distinguían de su madre patria europea (inglaterra). Tén en cuenta que durante el nacimiento de los Estados Unidos, las colonias de españa no eran países por sí mismas. A pesar de ello, entiendo que el uso de este término hoy puede parecer arrogante.


 
Hi Swettenham

Just to let you know that in Spain we call any body from Latin America or North America `Americans´. Spain has NEVER distinguished between citizens from north, centre, or south America, when referring to the American population. That's why the Spanish always call USA citizens `North Americans (norteamericanos) or Estadounidenses (this latter being the most common term to name them)´. Even in English I NEVER call a USA citizen `American´, I always say `north american´ or `a person from USA´.
Just for your information, Canadians are more European in this sense, and most of them also make the distinction between the term `American´as someone from the whole continent of America (including obviously Central and South America), and `someone from USA´. So they tend to understand a bit better when a Spaniard says `i've got an American friend from Peru, or Argentina´, which is what they are, AMERICANS. Geography seems not to be a strong subject in USA, uh?

Hasta la vista BABY

MODERATOR'S EDIT: This is not the first time you've used an inappropriate tone in your posts, many of which have been deleted because of this. Please read the Forum Rules (specifically Nºs. 15-22):
http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq

Please consider this an official warning.

Zebedee
Moderator


----------



## marytexmex

*HOLA.
Me gusta este tema,por lo contradictorio y en algun momento es como que se mezclaran las culturas,polemicas politicas,sociales,las idiosincracias,las raices historicas,el divisionismo geografico,el regionalismo,los valores morales y espirituales ect;y al final Como definirnos,que identidad adoptar?.
Latinos,Hispanos,Latinoamericanos,afroamericanos,americanos,en fin,yo me quedo con Latinos y lo defino asi porque no podemos cambiar la Geografia,acepto que se me llame por la lengua que hablo "Hispana"aunque se que la lengua espanola esta muy ligada al latin,al latin que fuera difundido por los romanos. 
Creanme que detesto a esta bendita palabra (Hispana),pero no es menos cierto que somos latinos por la distribucion geografica existente desde la primera glaciacion,desde los comienzos,cuando la formacion del globo terraqueo,del universo,del mundo,porque hablamos una lengua derivada del latin.
Por ultimo a mi entender no importa que pais sea el mas poderoso, de mas poblacion,,,,si vamos al caso en el mundo entero somos mas hispanoparlantes que anglosajones,no importa que se tenga mejor desarrollo cientifico-tecnico ,cibernetico,industrial,ect para no llamarnos Latinos,o que un solo pais en el mundo o 3 nos puedan cambiar nuestra identidad.
Entiendo que el que nacio en America del Sur sera suramericano y asi sucesivamente segun los distintos puntos cardinales,hemiferios,continentes ect.
Para filosofar esta muy interesante el que exista un mapa Mundi que indica que" la tierra es MENOS CUADRADA",,,Excume!,no quedamos que la tierra es redonda?",que una esfera flotando en el universo no tiene puntos cardinales definidos",suena interesantisimo como para salirse de...y querer volver a la involucion despues de tantos siglos de estudios y demostraciones de tantos cientificos.
Me gustaria seguir filosofando y discutiendo sobre la contracultura que este tema provoca,genera.
Saludos.*


----------



## marytexmex

Pato said:
			
		

> Soy Argentina y aca como muchos de ustedes deben saber, somos en su mayoria una mezcla de razas, nos definen como Latinos, Sudamericanos , u otra palabras mas ofensivas como "Sudacas".Ahora que pasa, con mi caso, el cual al tener antepasados cercanos Belgas, (y siempre ame esa parte de mi abuelo, con sus historias en Bruselas).
> Por otro lado el resto de mis antepasados son Españoles.Mi preguntaen definitiva es¿ yo que soy?
> _hola._
> _Despues de leer acerca de su breve explicacion de su arbol geneologico, no me queda mas que decirle que ud es Argentina o prefiero decirle que "la mente esta donde esta el corazon"._
> _My Best Regards._


----------



## castilon

Leyendo todas sus opiniones, me viene a la mente los indígenas de América que no estarían representados ni por Latinoamérica ni Hispanoamerica. Entonces, creo que me quedo con la referencia geográfica: Sudamerica y Sudamericanos o Centro... etc. 

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## SpiceMan

coc said:
			
		

> América Latina surgió como "solución" que incluye a los países de orígen francés además de los de orígen español o portugués [...]


Un comentario medio aparte.
Según tengo entendido, el término empezaron a usarlo los franceses que invadieron México para intentar "acercarse" culturalmente a los mexicanos y no ser tan rechazados.

Según parece rechazaron a los franceses pero no al término, y éste se expandió.

edit: ni me di cuenta, es un post más viejo que la escarapela. ¿Quién lo revivió? XD


----------



## Viriato

Realmente se trata de términos distintos, por lo que habría que expecificar exactamente qué o a quiénes se quiere definir.
Los que hablan español: hispanoamericanos
Los que viven en paises que pertenecieron a España o Portugal: iberoamericanos.
Los que viven en algún país que fue colonizado por España, Portugal o Francia: latinoamericanos.


----------



## DomingoNavarro

Ante todo un saludo respetuoso. He leido con interes todos sus comentarios, y por ello quiero hacer mi aporte.

Investigue que la la abreviación "Sud" en realidad es de origen Sajon; por ello sería más correcto decir America del Sur y no Sudamericano, por que denota que America del Sur es otro continente, cuando es un subcontinente.

En cuanto al "american" es para todos los americanos, por que estadounidense en ingles es "united statesian", being Venezuelan I am American. I todos los habitantes de esta gran continente son americanos tambien.
Ahora para distinguir, (no separar) se puede utilizar el termino "America Meridonal" desde Mexico a Argentina, y "America Septentrional" desde los EEUU hasta Groenlandia, por que se distinguen asi dos ideosincracias diferentes.


----------



## Papalote

coc said:
			
		

> La pertenencia a un grupo humano determinado -una nación por ejemplo- y el sentir que se pertenece, es en mayor o menor medida importante para mucha gente, porque no se trata sólo de un territorio, sino de una unidad cultural, de una cultura determinada. Y considerando que el mundo a como está hoy en día continúa dividido en diferentes grupos humanos que viven en diferentes territorios, la historia es ésta. Si no fuera asi España no hubiese tratado nunca de entrar en la Unión Europea buscando sus raíces históricas. Lo mismo sucede con los países de América, allí donde España rompió tantas identidades en nombre de la codicia, aunque suene simplificador. Sí, seremos venezolanos, colombianos, brasileños, etc. pero somos también americanos, y cuando se habla de americano se entiende -hasta en España!- que se habla de un ciudadano de Estados Unidos, es como si decir europeo significara "francés" o "alemán" y dejara de lado al resto (y esa es la queja en muchos países europeos hoy en día justamente...)
> Coc


 
Con todo respeto, Coc, el único país que siempre se dió a conocer como United States of America fue.... es obvio, ¿no? ¿porque de pronto este enojo de parte de algunos sudamericanos y mexicanos, este deseo de vernos llamar americanos cuando en realidad si alguien les llamara americanos los primeros en brincar serían esos mismos sudamericanos y mexicanos? 

A mí tambien me enseñaron en la escuela primaria que México era parte del continente americano. Nunca nadie, hasta ahora, se ha identificado como americano, pero sí como siendo parte del continente americano.

Además, dudo mucho que algún día exista esa identidad única para los habitantes de México, Centro y Sud América. Hay demasiadas diferencias culturales que nos distinguen, desde el idioma hasta cómo celebramos la religión Católica Romana, para decir que podemos ser identificados como una sóla entidad. Sin tomar en cuenta los prejucios existentes de un país a otro sobre el resto de los _latinos_. He oido a muchos argentinos hablar despectivamente sobre los mexicanos, chilenos, uruguayos, paraguayos, braisileiros y negar furiosamente ser _latinos_. Lo mismo va en sentido contrario y sobre otros países del continente. 

En mi opinión, lo que nos une es el sentido del humor, especialmente hacia nuestra realidad política, como lo dijo Atahualpa Yupanqui.

Saludos,

Papalote


----------



## dahut

¡Hola!

Esta semana me he empezado a dar cuenta de que hay cierta terminología "asentada" que no me parece la más acertada. Me imagino que tiene que ver con la época de la Conquista y todo eso, pero en el siglo XXI me suena... ¿errónea?  

¿Por qué Latinoamérica? ¿Porque se hablan mayoritariamente idiomas de origen latino? ¿Qué pasa con las personas que aún hablan idiomas nativos o los que hablan idiomas germánicos? ¿Pertenecen a otro continente?

¿Por qué Hispanoamérica? A fin de cuentas Hispania era el nombre que los romanos dieron a la península Ibérica hace más de 2000 años. ¿Qué tiene que ver América con una ex-provincia del Imperio Romano?

¿Por qué Iberoamérica? Los Íberos eran una tribu asentada en la península Ibérica. Nadie llama a las zonas donde se asentaron los noruegos y suecos "Scandinaviamérica".

Creo que utilizando un término neutral, geográfico, uno incluye todo: nativos pre-colombinos, mestizos, descendientes de europeos, chinos, colores, idiomas y culturas. De la otra forma me parece erróneo. Por eso creo que la nomenclatura correcta es Suramérica/ Sur América, Centroamérica/ Centro América.

¿Alguna otra opinión? ¿O la misma  ?

Gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## Ana Raquel

Hola Dahut



> ¿Alguna otra opinión? ¿O la misma  ?


 
la misma


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Hola Dahut:

Creo que todo el problema empieza, como se comentó en otro hilo, del hecho que los *estadoundenses* usan el termino *americano* o *américa* para referirse a si mismos, por lo que obligan a que al resto de nosotros se nos dé un titulo, que de entrada, va a ser incorrecto.

En cuanto a la división quizás la más obvia sea la del lenguaje, ya que la gran mayoría de los paises de américa hablamos español...... pero *españolparlantes* suena francamente cacofónico, así que es preferible usar Hispania que España, despues de todo, no quisiéramos que se confunda con el nombre actual del país español.

En cuanto a los términos geograficos, Sudamérica y Centroamérica suenan bien, pero por ejemplo, en nuestro caso somos *norteamericanos* (México, Canadá y Los Estados Unidos) y los paises del centro y sur de américa suelen referirse de ésa manera a los estadounidenses, así que tambien es conflictivo.

Latinoamérica es mi opción, mientras no nos dejen usar américa a secas, ya que como dices, tiene menos relación con países y más con cultura.

¿Qué opinas? ^_^


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Yo también me inclino por latinoamérica.


----------



## caravaggio

a mi tambien me gusta latinoamerica y es meramente cultural...ya que me coloca en un grupo en el cual siento que pertenezco. 
Pienso sin embargo que nosotros deberiamos ser los denominados Americanos por nuestros lazos con estas tierras y que los que dicen ahora llamarse americanos deberían ser angloamericanos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

caravaggio said:
			
		

> a mi tambien me gusta latinoamerica y es meramente cultural...ya que me coloca en un grupo en el cual siento que pertenezco.
> Pienso sin embargo que nosotros deberiamos ser los denominados Americanos por nuestros lazos con estas tierras y que los que dicen ahora llamarse americanos deberían ser angloamericanos.


Mil por ciento de acuerdo peor como ya hemosdicho en español a los "´,éricanos" les decimos Estadounidenses ¿Porqué? Por la misma razón que dijo carbaggio en todo caso todos somos Américanos, y Latinos como dices bien es porque todos los idiomas oficiales de los paises latinos son romances o sea del latin, Francés, Portuges, Español no conozco uno gérmanico ¿o sí existe?


----------



## loladamore

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Por la misma razón que dijo carbaggio en todo caso todos somos Américanos, y Latinos como dices bien es porque todos los idiomas oficiales de los paises latinos son romances o sea del latin, Francés, Portuges, Español no conozco uno gérmanico ¿o sí existe?


 
¿Cómo ubicamos a un país como *Belice*? La mayor parte de la población habla una variedad de español, pero la lengua oficial es el *inglés*, y mucha gente habla maya o garifuna. *Surinam* es otro caso curioso puesto que la lengua oficial es el *neerlandés*. Hablando geográficamente, Belice está en Centroamérica y Surinam en Sudamérica, pero ¿están ambos en Latinoamérica?


----------



## Fernando

Quebec desde luego está en Latinoamérica.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

loladamore said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo ubicamos a un país como *Belice*? La mayor parte de la población habla una variedad de español, pero la lengua oficial es el *inglés*, y mucha gente habla maya o garifuna. *Surinam* es otro caso curioso puesto que la lengua oficial es el *neerlandés*. Hablando geográficamente, Belice está en Centroamérica y Surinam en Sudamérica, pero ¿están ambos en Latinoamérica?


Qué buena pregunta, me recuerda la pregunta que algúna vez me formularon.
Yo había dicho que México está en Norteamérica , y a mi me dijieron que no que estaba en Latinoamérica.
Entonces yo reflexionando me dije bien profuandamente a mi mismo.
Norte,centro y sud/sur américa son como  les debemos denominar geografícamente hablando y Norte y latino américa culturalmente hablando.
¿Que opinan de mi conclusión? ¿Es valida o totalmente descabellada?


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Bueno pues como hay muchas lenguas romances....

....deberíamos ser *americarromántica*


----------



## hedonist

dahut said:
			
		

> ¡Hola!
> 
> Esta semana me he empezado a dar cuenta de que hay cierta terminología "asentada" que no me parece la más acertada. Me imagino que tiene que ver con la época de la Conquista y todo eso, pero en el siglo XXI me suena... ¿errónea?
> 
> ¿Por qué Latinoamérica? ¿Porque se hablan mayoritariamente idiomas de origen latino? ¿Qué pasa con las personas que aún hablan idiomas nativos o los que hablan idiomas germánicos? ¿Pertenecen a otro continente?
> 
> ¿Por qué Hispanoamérica? A fin de cuentas Hispania era el nombre que los romanos dieron a la península Ibérica hace más de 2000 años. ¿Qué tiene que ver América con una ex-provincia del Imperio Romano?
> 
> ¿Por qué Iberoamérica? Los Íberos eran una tribu asentada en la península Ibérica. Nadie llama a las zonas donde se asentaron los noruegos y suecos "Scandinaviamérica".
> 
> Creo que utilizando un término neutral, geográfico, uno incluye todo: nativos pre-colombinos, mestizos, descendientes de europeos, chinos, colores, idiomas y culturas. De la otra forma me parece erróneo. Por eso creo que la nomenclatura correcta es Suramérica/ Sur América, Centroamérica/ Centro América.
> 
> ¿Alguna otra opinión? ¿O la misma  ?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Un saludo





> ¿Por qué Latinoamérica? ¿Porque se hablan mayoritariamente idiomas de origen latino? ¿Qué pasa con las personas que aún hablan idiomas nativos o los que hablan idiomas germánicos? ¿Pertenecen a otro continente?
> 
> ¿Por qué Hispanoamérica? A fin de cuentas Hispania era el nombre que los romanos dieron a la península Ibérica hace más de 2000 años. ¿Qué tiene que ver América con una ex-provincia del Imperio Romano?



Lo mismo me pregunto yo cuando se refieren a los indigenas del continente Americano como "indios". Los indigenas con los verdaderos indios de la India nada tienen que ver. Pero aun asi neciamente persiste el uso.



> Me imagino que tiene que ver con la época de la Conquista


No tiene nada que ver con la supuesta "conquista".  Es un fenomeno mas reciente.



> ¿Por qué Latinoamérica?


Porque los franceses (Napoleon?) tenian ambiciones imperialistas y planeaban tomar control de los territorios donde las lenguas latinas vulgares (castellano, portugues, frances) eran habladas. Pensaban quizas que fabricando una afinidad "articial" o "real" les podia facilitar ese objetivo.  El  nombre se quedo desde ese entonces.



> ¿Por qué Hispanoamérica?


Porque la cultura de esta region es una continuacion/rama (ojo no digo que es "identica") de la "Hispanaeuropea". Claro, con influencias nativas y en ciertos casos tambien africanas.



> ¿Por qué Iberoamérica?


Por las misma/s razon/es que di arriba.


----------



## Katiamie

A mí no me parece que los estadounidenses se llamen a sí mismos americanos...todos somos americanos porque vivimos en América, ya sea norte centro o sur!!!!...bueno me salgo un poco del tema pero es mi idea..


----------



## BETOREYES

Katiamie said:
			
		

> A mí no me parece que los estadounidenses se llamen a sí mismos americanos...todos somos americanos porque vivimos en América, ya sea norte centro o sur!!!!...bueno me salgo un poco del tema pero es mi idea..


 
Es entendible que los estadounidenses se autodenominen americanos: Latinoamérica es un pueblo al sur de Estados Unidos *(pregonan los Prisioneros)

Es triste que los europeos los llamen americanos (aunque en sentido estricto lo son, así como los franceses son europeos), eso demuestra facilismo o ignorancia.

Pero es inaudito que los que estamos al sur del Rio Grande los llamemos así. Cuidado con eso latinos!

*Ojo! esto es una ironía, por si acaso.


----------



## dahut

A ver, cuando oigo o digo "americano" sobreentiendo que se trata de una persona de América (como continente) y esto incluye desde el extremo más norte de Canadá hasta el extremo más sur de Chile. Estoy de acuerdo con BETOREYES, un peruano, un nicaragüense y un canadiense (por poner algunos ejemplos) son todos americanos, como un español, un lituano y un finlandés son europeos.

Varias personas han dicho que les gusta el término latinoamericano. Si es el más popular y que más agrada, entonces está claro. Aunque mi duda también surgía por lo que ha puntualizado loladamore:


			
				loladamore said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo ubicamos a un país como *Belice*? La mayor parte de la población habla una variedad de español, pero la lengua oficial es el *inglés*, y mucha gente habla maya o garifuna. *Surinam* es otro caso curioso puesto que la lengua oficial es el *neerlandés*. Hablando geográficamente, Belice está en Centroamérica y Surinam en Sudamérica, pero ¿están ambos en Latinoamérica?



Y en parte, porque me he dado cuenta que se ha empezado a utilizar ciertos términos de forma algo "despectiva"  , como apuntaba BETOREYES también:


			
				BETOREYES said:
			
		

> latinoamérica es un pueblo al sur de Estados Unidos


 Y eso lo encuentro descriminatorio. Entiéndase que no digo que Betoreyes lo utilice, sino que lo explicaba en su respuesta.



			
				Miguelillo said:
			
		

> Yo había dicho que México está en Norteamérica , y a mi me dijieron que no que estaba en Latinoamérica.


 Y yo qué creía que correspondía a Centroamérica   ¡Imagínate! Pero ahora ya lo sé y no se me olvida.

De todas formas, a mí lo que me gustaría es que el término fuera neutral. Pero, claro, como han dicho, también es una cuestión cultural y no se trata de hacer desaparecer la idiosincracia de nadie bajo un nombre.

P.D. Gracias por las aclaraciones, hedonist 
y gracias también a todos los demás por sus respuestas


----------



## coquita

La verdad que es absurdo que para decir de qué continente somos no podamos presentarnos simplemente como “americanos” sin que nos confundan con estadounidenses.
 
En todos los demás continentes dicen simplemente “soy europeo”, “soy asiático”, etc.  Y pese a la diversidad de razas, idiomas y culturas que tiene cada uno de estos continentes, no necesitan aclarar de qué región provienen. Para eso tenemos una nacionalidad.
 
Si vamos a considerar que “América” son 3 continentes (todavía no entiendo cuál es el motivo geográficamente válido por el cual ahora se empezó a considerar así) entonces tenemos que rediseñar el logo de los Juegos Olímpicos y en vez de 5 anillos poner  7 !!
 
Coincido con lo que dijeron muchos que hay un tema que va mas allá de lo geográfico detrás de esto...
 
Saludos a todos


----------



## oxazol

Al igual que en América decís Norte, centro y Sur en Europa es bastante normal hablar de Europa occidental y oriental o mejor del Este. Es muy común cuando hablamos entre nosotros referirnos a Europa del Este para hablar de los paises del antiguo bloque comunista.


----------



## coquita

oxazol said:
			
		

> Al igual que en América decís Norte, centro y Sur en Europa es bastante normal hablar de Europa occidental y oriental o mejor del Este. Es muy común cuando hablamos entre nosotros referirnos a Europa del Este para hablar de los paises del antiguo bloque comunista.


 
De acuerdo, pero nunca escuché a un europeo presentarse como "I’m Eastern European", simplemente dicen "I’m European". Sin embargo, si yo digo “I’m American” piensan que soy estadounidense. Tengo que aclarar de que parte de América vengo...Entiendes cuál es mi punto?

Lo mismo con el "lejano" y "cercano" Oriente. Sé que existen esas regiones pero nunca vi que fueran utilizadas para decir de donde proviene una persona. Simplemente dicen “Soy Asiatico”.

Saludos


----------



## Katiamie

Es verdad, yo tampoco he escuchado que se hagan aclaraciones del lugar de donde son, como lo ejemplifica coquita: "I’m Eastern European", a menos que se mencione el país, los americanos somos los únicos que tenemos que acotar que somos de Sud o Centroamérica para no ser confundidos con los estadounidenses...por mi parte cada vez que menciono a una persona que es de Estados Unidos o hago traducciones, siempre pongo o digo *estadounidense*, pues como mencioné ya, no me parece justo que sólo los de Estados Unidos se puedan llamar a sí mismos americanos.

Pd no tengo nada contra los estadounidenses!!!


----------



## Lore bat

Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo los propios americanos dicen América para referirse a EE.UU. Incluso los mejicanos dicen norteamericanos cuando hablan acerca de estadounidenses cuando ellos también lo son.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Lore bat said:
			
		

> Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo los propios americanos dicen América para referirse a EE.UU. Incluso los mejicanos dicen norteamericanos cuando hablan acerca de estadounidenses cuando ellos también lo son.


Lo hacemos para no crear confusiones, además entre nosotros mexicanos sí les decimos Estadounidenses o mejor *Gringos*


----------



## loladamore

coquita said:
			
		

> De acuerdo, pero nunca escuché a un europeo presentarse como "I’m Eastern European", simplemente dicen "I’m European".


 
Yo tampoco, pero sí he escuchado que los británicos y los italianos (mis puntos de referencia - no hablo por los europeos en general) digan de otra persona que *s/he is East(ern) European* pero jamás *I am West(ern) European*. Como suele suceder, es muy común que surjan nombres para distanciarnos del _*Otro*_. Tal vez en parte por eso la existencia de los distintos nombres colectivos para todos los que *no* son de los Estados Unidos pero *sí* del continente americano.*
Guste o no nos guste, es un hecho que a los ciudadanos de los Estados Unidos de America en inglés se les dice *Americans*, así como los ciudadanos de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos son *Mexicanos*. Puede no ser ni correcto, ni apropiado, e incluso una manifestación neoimperialista, bla bla bla. Hay otras nomenclaturas de nacionalidad potencialmente incómodas, como *británico* para un ciudadano del *Reino Unido de Gran Bretaña e Irlanda del Norte*,aunque esto no les parezca a muchos 'nor-irlandeses'. Pero son nombres ya establecidos, y hasta términos legales, desde hace un par de siglos ya.
Efectivamente es muy difícil determinar como deben de llamarse las distintas partes del continente americano, hasta de forma geográfica. La mayor parte de México se ubica en *Norteameríca*; sin embargo, para muchos geógrafos, los estados sureños de Chiapas, Tabasco, Yucatán, Quintana Roo y Campeche se encuentran en *América Central*, que abarca hasta Colombia.
Hablando culturalmente, tampoco veo exactamente que es lo que une a todos los paises 'latinoamericanos' o 'hispanoamericanos' más allá de dos cosas fundamentales: que alguna vez formaban parte del imperio español o del portugués, y que no forman parte de los Estados Unidos de América. ¿Y ahora qué hago con Canadá?*
Esto ya se me hizo demasiado difícil. Se me ocurren mil preguntas y ninguna respesta...


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Ok, Ok... paz chicos.

La pregunta era acerca de cual pensabamos que era la mejor opción de nombre y yo voto por latinoamericanos, ¿alguien más? ^_^


----------



## loladamore

Tienes razón, Gato. Ya basta de salidas por la tangente (las mías).

Yo también uso *latinoamericanos* para referirme a la gente que habita desde México para abajo, incluyendo las islas del caribe en las que se habla español. No sé si hayan visto la explicación de _*Latin America*_ que viene aquí. Lo que más me llama la atención de esta fuente es que en inglés se afirma que 'definitions _*vary'*_ mientras que en la versión en 
español se declara que el término se aplica _*erróneamente*_ a ciertos países...

Y regresando al _post_ original, no creo que haya *"un término neutral, geográfico, uno incluye todo"*, pero *latinoamérica* es aquel que más se acerca a mi parecer. 

Saludos a todos.
Lola


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ya también voto por Latinoamérica y más cuando se este hablando en Inglés.


----------



## Yeu

Para mi Latinoamerica también.

Saludos


----------



## dahut

Parece ser que *Latinoamérica* es el término que más seguidores ha tenido.
Haciendo una especie de resumen:
Los representantes foreros de México votaron por Latinoamérica.
El representante forero de Perú votó por Latinoamérica.
Los representantes foreros de Argentina y Colombia no dejaron clara su preferencia.
Gracias por sus mensajes y opiniones  

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Lore bat

Si se escoge finalmente Latinoamérica, ¿dónde queda Québec?


----------



## Nineu

hedonist said:
			
		

> Lo mismo me pregunto yo cuando se refieren a los indigenas del continente Americano como "indios". Los indigenas con los verdaderos indios de la India nada tienen que ver. Pero aun asi neciamente persiste el uso.


 

Indio no viene sólo de la India, sino también de las Indias.

*indio**1**, dia**.**1.* adj. Natural de la India. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. s.http://forum.wordreference.com/*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Asia.*3.* adj. Se dice del indígena de América, o sea de las Indias Occidentales, al que hoy se considera como descendiente de aquel sin mezcla de otra raza. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. s.http://forum.wordreference.com/*4.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a estos *indios.* _Traje indio._ _Lengua india._*5.* adj. despect._ Guat._ y_ Nic._ *inculto* (ǁ de modales rústicos).*6.* m._ Cuba._ *Sol.* _El__ indio._


----------



## dahut

Lore bat said:
			
		

> Si se escoge finalmente Latinoamérica, ¿dónde queda Québec?



¿En Canadá?

Nunca se trató de una imposición.
Yo partí de la idea de Centroamérica y Suramérica (y explicaron que México está en Norteamérica) y las personas que les afecta más directamente, porque a ellos se refieren los términos, dieron su opinión y muchos se decantaron por Latinoamérica.

Yo lo que quería era un término que *no* tuviera connotaciones peyorativas *ni *que _dejara a nadie fuera del mismo_.

Quizás lo mejor sea inventarse una palabra. _Una nuevecita, moderna, actualizada con la que todos se sintieran identificados_. Y al primero que se le ocurriera utilizarla incorrectamente, se le abriría expediente.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Usar "latinoamérica" dejando fuera sitios como Quebec (que es más grande que la mayoría de los países del continente) o Haití, que también son latinoamericanos, y criticar que otros usen "América" para referirse sólo a parte de los territorios americanos es doble rasero.

Por cierto, recuerdo que una vez estuve conversando con una canadiense y cuando me preguntó si había estado en Canadá le dije "no, no he estado aun en América" y al oírlo la tía se puso como insultada diciendo muy insistentemente que Canadá era un país enorme e independiente y no otro estado más de América (que se ve que es como llama sólo a EE.UU). Y yo con la cara así:


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Lore bat said:
			
		

> Si se escoge finalmente Latinoamérica, ¿dónde queda Québec?


A ver creo que ya no entendí, Según yo estamos hablando de Latinoamérica, o sea de EE.UU para abajo, y si recordamos nuestras clases de geografía, Québec es una región de Canadá y está arriba de EE.UU, además creo que en Canadá no se identifican tanto ya que ahí no hubo está mezcla de los pueblos como en los países Latinos, Ya que su población emigratoria se mantuvo “pura” y no se mezclaron con los nativos del lugar tal vez como en las demás partes de América pasó.
Más bien Canadá es ubicada como área Francophone ¿no?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Como si el francés no fuese descendiente directo del latín. Y si los quebequenses se mezclaron con los autóctonos, más razón hay para llamarles a ellos "latinos" que a cualquiera de un país sudamericano, ya que lo "latino" es la parte que viene de Europa, no la que estaba ya en América.


----------



## Yeu

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Como si el francés no fuese descendiente directo del latín. Y si los quebequenses se mezclaron con los autóctonos, más razón hay para llamarles a ellos "latinos" que a cualquiera de un país sudamericano, ya que lo "latino" es la parte que viene de Europa, no la que estaba ya en América.


 
Bueno entonces ¿cómo le podemos llamar a los paises de América que hablan castellano?

El concepto de "latinoamérica" es errado, al igual que el de los Estadounidenses a llamarse "americanos". Pero no creo que por esa razón en el mundo real nos llamen diferente, ni que dejen ellos de autonombrarse "americanos".

Prefiero que nos nombren como latinoaméricanos a tercer mundistas de América. Porque si es por situación geográfica, a México no le diran País Norteamericano aunque lo sea.


----------



## Fernando

Mirad, en puridad la única Latinoamérica que hay es Little Italy y algún barrio de Buenos Aires. 

Si se le quiere llamar a los países que hablan español o portugués "Latinoamérica" estupendo pero no os busquéis explicaciones peregrinas.



			
				Miguelillo 87Más bien Canadá es ubicada como área Francophone ¿no?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Pero entonces si Quebec es francófono, el área del Río Grande para abajo sería el área hispanófona o ¡Hispanoamérica! (mmm... ese nombre me suena) y Brasil sería la Lusofonía y el conjunto sería ¡Iberoamérica (ese nombre también me suena).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Insisto que lo de Canadá no tiene nada que ver, como hemos dicho Latinoamérica no sólo tiene como característica primordial su idioma, sino sus creencias su forma de evolucionar, su mestizaje etc etc.
Como sabrán las colonias que se encontraban en Australia y Canadá , tuvieron una evolución muy diferente a las colonias Mexicanas, Brasileñas, y todas las demás. 
En estas la población blanca no se mezclo con los nativos de su región sino que los desplazo casi hasta su extinción, en cambio en las “Latinas” hubo una verdadera mezcolanza, sino Canadá estaría llena de mestizos como  es vel caso de Perú, México, Bolii, Ecuador.
Yo sé que hay gente blanca en los países latinos pero luego luego nos damos cuenta la diferencia de un blanco Canadiense o gringo a un blaco Argentino, Uruguyo,Brasileño,Mexicano.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Fernando said:
			
		

> Mirad, en puridad la única Latinoamérica que hay es Little Italy y algún barrio de Buenos Aires.
> 
> Si se le quiere llamar a los países que hablan español o portugués "Latinoamérica" estupendo pero no os busquéis explicaciones peregrinas.


Italia no es más "latina" que Portugal. Si es por ser estrictos, sólo donde haya predominio de gente proveniente de Lazio (si es que eso existe) sería latinoamérica, pero el término no alude a la geografía de la península itálica.




			
				Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Insisto que lo de Canadá no tiene nada que ver, como hemos dicho Latinoamérica no sólo tiene como característica primordial su idioma


¿Por qué no tiene nada que ver? Para lo que tu llamas "latinoamérica" existe el muy preciso término de "iberoamérica", a no ser que quieras dejar fuera también a Brasil (caso para el cual hay otro término igual de preciso y aún más conocido). Y además, que cuanto menos americano, más latino. Y en otro caso, ¿es latinoamérica la francófona Haití donde hay menos europeos de cepa que en, p.e., Méjico?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

A ver, déjame explicarme, No sé si en Europa nos vean diferentes, pero en América, eso de iberoamericanos como que no es muy usado o por lo menos en México, A mi me dices Iberia y pienso Automáticamente en España y Portugal. Ahora lo de Hispanos lo entiendo como Todos los que hablamos español, sean Puertorriqueños, costarricenses, peruanos, españoles etc. Y Latinos lo entiendo como todos lo países que están abajo (geográficamente) de EE.UU. no importa que estos hablan Inglés, Portugués, francés, Los países que están en el caribe son eso , Los países del Caribe como lo son, Cuba, Haití, Jamaica etc. Digo que somos Latinos por nuestras raíces mestizas en realidad no sé de donde salió o quién fue el primero en decir que éramos Latinoamérica pero el termino ya está difundido, y Canadá y Estados Unidos no entra en este concepto.
¿Porqué? Por que Canadá no tuvo la misma suerte que los demás países colonizados, fue muy diferente.
Como dije lo latino creo yo no viene del idioma que se habla sino de la cultura.


----------



## Lore bat

En mi opinión, el problema es que con ese término se pretende englobar, además de un idioma, una raza y una cultura.  En tal caso, esto es un imposible.  Creo que puede venir de la costumbre que tienen sobre todo los estadounidenses de mezclarlos y que después se ha ido extendiendo.

Además, ¿es necesario hacerlo?  Porque, por ejemplo, no hay ningún término para referirse a Canadá y EE.UU., que tienen lo mismo que ver entre ellos que los paises a los que nos estamos refiriendo en este asunto.

Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

Lore bat said:
			
		

> , no hay ningún término para referirse a Canadá y EE.UU.,




Efectivamente, solemos abusar de los canadienses englobándolos con EE.UU. (cosa que como experimentó Dr. Quizás les molesta muchísimo). Al fin y al cabo son 30 millones contra 250.

Muchas veces se les quiere englobar con un término geográfico (América del Norte), despreciando a los mexicanos (cosa que, comprensiblemente, tampoco les hace gracia).

Por último es frecuente llamarles "América anglosajona", con lo cual el follón lo tenemos con los quebeçoises. 

O sea, que propongo el término "Estados Unidos y Canadá".


----------



## Yeu

Yo también creo que llamar latinoamérica es por el origen de la cultura y no por que sea el idioma español. Ibero en México y Chile se refieren a España y Portugal y no a paises que hablan español, así que esa no la utilizaría.

Tengo amigos y familia en EE.UU. que quiero mucho, pero no podemos negar que son ignorantes respecto al mundo, sobre todo del continente americano, dudo que sepan donde esta Uruguay, para ellos de México para abajo es lo mismo y si ven a alguien de rasgos "latinos" lo más probable que piensen es que es mexicano, aunque sea peruano, colombiano o guatematelco (cosa que a los demás no les hace gracia). Y bueno para no entrar en conflicto nos llaman así "Latinoamérica" y si no estaba reforzado eso, ahora hay hasta un "Latin American Idol", después del éxito del "American Idol" que por supuesto no incluia a toda América sino a EE.UU.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Yeu said:
			
		

> Yo también creo que llamar latinoamérica es por el origen de la cultura y no por que sea el idioma español. Ibero en México y Chile se refieren a España y Portugal y no a paises que hablan español, así que esa no la utilizaría.
> 
> Tengo amigos y familia en EE.UU. que quiero mucho, pero no podemos negar que son ignorantes respecto al mundo, sobre todo del continente americano, dudo que sepan donde esta Uruguay, para ellos de México para abajo es lo mismo y si ven a alguien de rasgos "latinos" lo más probable que piensen es que es mexicano, aunque sea peruano, colombiano o guatematelco (cosa que a los demás no les hace gracia). Y bueno para no entrar en conflicto nos llaman así "Latinoamérica" y si no estaba reforzado eso, ahora hay hasta un "Latin American Idol", después del éxito del "American Idol" que por supuesto no incluia a toda América sino a EE.UU.


Como siempre concuerdo contigo Yeu. Y sí 100% verdad en todo lo que dices.
De hecho empiezó a pensar que eos de Latinos lo inventaron los Estadounidenses.


----------



## Lore bat

Yeu said:
			
		

> Yo también creo que llamar latinoamérica es por el origen de la cultura y no por que sea el idioma español. Ibero en México y Chile se refieren a España y Portugal y no a paises que hablan español, así que esa no la utilizaría.
> 
> Tengo amigos y familia en EE.UU. que quiero mucho, pero no podemos negar que son ignorantes respecto al mundo, sobre todo del continente americano, dudo que sepan donde esta Uruguay, para ellos de México para abajo es lo mismo y si ven a alguien de rasgos "latinos" lo más probable que piensen es que es mexicano, aunque sea peruano, colombiano o guatematelco (cosa que a los demás no les hace gracia). Y bueno para no entrar en conflicto nos llaman así "Latinoamérica" y si no estaba reforzado eso, ahora hay hasta un "Latin American Idol", después del éxito del "American Idol" que por supuesto no incluia a toda América sino a EE.UU.


 
Por ejemplo: ¿a que te/se refieren con "rasgos _latinos_"?
- ¿A un indígena?
- ¿A un mestizo?
- ¿A una persona de América pero de origen español, por ejemplo?
- ¿A una persona de México hasta Chile?
- ¿En este paquete entraría también un español o italiano?

Como la respuesta (por lo general) de un estadounidense sería a todo sí, ¿qué tiene que ver un indígena con un español? y ¿un mestizo con un italiano?  Es que no le veo mucho sentido...

Culturalmente, también creo que hay muchas diferencias.  ¡Estamos hablando de un montón de paises y de una extensión enorme!  Por ejemplo, en Perú.  En un país no muy grande, hay muchas diferencias entre la selva, la sierra y la costa.  Bueno, y Lima.  Eso solamente si comparamos la situación dentro de un país...

Saludos


----------



## Yeu

Lore bat said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo: ¿a que te/se refieren con "rasgos _latinos_"?
> - ¿A un indígena?
> - ¿A un mestizo?
> - ¿A una persona de América pero de origen español, por ejemplo?
> - ¿A una persona de México hasta Chile?
> - ¿En este paquete entraría también un español o italiano?
> 
> Como la respuesta (por lo general) de un estadounidense sería a todo sí, ¿qué tiene que ver un indígena con un español? y ¿un mestizo con un italiano? Es que no le veo mucho sentido...
> 
> Culturalmente, también creo que hay muchas diferencias. ¡Estamos hablando de un montón de paises y de una extensión enorme! Por ejemplo, en Perú. En un país no muy grande, hay muchas diferencias entre la selva, la sierra y la costa. Bueno, y Lima. Eso solamente si comparamos la situación dentro de un país...
> 
> Saludos


 
Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, y a eso voy con mi comentario y a poner "latino" entre comillas, porque cuando uno esta en EE.UU., latino es una persona que es de país de origen desde México hasta Chile-Argentina.
Y claro que no tiene mucho sentido, pero ¿acaso tiene sentido que llamen "americanos" solo a ellos (estadounidenses)?
Me entro la curiosidad de saber quien empezo con la utilización de Latinoamérica con el concepto actual. Encontre esta página http://bolivia.indymedia.org/es/newswire/archive645.shtml creo explica más las cosas, pero con un rasgo de resentimiento sin duda.
Es este link aparecen las referencias del artículo citado http://www.labuga.com/pablogarcia/pablo7.htm

Se la gran diferencia que hay entre los paises de "latinoamérica", soy mexicana pero ahora vivo en Chile y hay más diferencias de las que imaginaba. Según lo que menciona el artículo somos "amerindios" o indo-mestizos".


----------



## groggy

Yeu said:
			
		

> Me entro la curiosidad de saber si ellos empezaron con la utilización de Latinoamérica con el concepto actual. No lo dudo.


Lo siguiente viene del post 67 de este hilo:

_¿Por qué Latinoamérica? _

_Porque los franceses (Napoleon?) tenian ambiciones imperialistas y planeaban tomar control de los territorios donde las lenguas latinas vulgares (castellano, portugues, frances) eran habladas. Pensaban quizas que fabricando una afinidad "articial" o "real" les podia facilitar ese objetivo. El nombre se quedo desde ese entonces._

Así que tal vez sea por lo menos una cosa que no se le puede echar la culpa a los "yankis" (<ah, palabra que, por cierto (y como dato adicional), se usa muy a mendo para referirse errónea, y a veces despectivamente, a todos los estadounidenses, pero que realmente sólo se debería usar para referirse a la gente de cierta zona del noreste de ese país ).

Por cierto, los estadounidenses no se llaman "americanos" a sí mismos, sino "Americans" (que no es lo mismo; consultesé cualquier diccionario *inglés* para ver las diferentes definiciones de esa palabra).

Pero ya sé que esta es la discusión de nunca acabar, así que mi pequeña y tal vez irrelevante contribución termina aquí.


----------



## Yeu

Gracias Groggy, en mi último post puse más información sobre eso.

*American* [ə'merɪkən] _adjetivo_ & _nombre_ americano,-a
_(de EE.UU.)_ norteamericano,-a, estadounidense

Lo que yo entiendo es que si es de EE.UU es igual a norteamericano (cosa que ya sabemos al hablar ingles), pero también es "americano" de América.

Saludos.


----------



## hedonist

Nineu said:
			
		

> Indio no viene sólo de la India, sino también de las Indias.
> 
> *indio**1**, dia**.**1.* adj. Natural de la India. U. t. c. s.*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Asia.*3.* adj. Se dice del indígena de América, o sea de las Indias Occidentales, al que hoy se considera como descendiente de aquel sin mezcla de otra raza. U. t. c. s.*4.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a estos *indios.* _Traje indio._ _Lengua india._*5.* adj. despect._ Guat._ y_ Nic._ *inculto* (ǁ de modales rústicos).*6.* m._ Cuba._ *Sol.* _El__ indio._


What you fail to take into  consideration or choose to blatantly ignore is that 500 years or so foreigners that subsequently proceeded to invade this continent now known as America started this business of calling Native Americans "inidians/indios/etc... and it stuck, but that in itself does not make it right. Europeans coined this term, thus why that definition is included in their respective dictionaries under the word "indian/indio but certainly  Native Americans prior to european arrival never to referred to themselves as such. I'm fairly cetain that if the rest world began to refer to Spaniards as Africans/Moors/Arabs/whatever instead, they would not be pleased or amused. It's just basic courtesy, I don't think is that big of an ask.

http://www.foros.gob.mx/read.php?f=34&i=53&t=53



> Cuando los europeos entraron en contacto con las sociedades originarias del continente americano, les asignaron la categoría de "indígenas" o de "indios" a los diversos pueblos que mantenían identidades propias y culturas específicas; una categoría diferente e inferior desde el punto de vista racial, cultural, lingüístico, intelectual o religioso.
> 
> De tal forma, la diversidad étnica de todos los habitantes quedó anulada y sin posibilidades de desarrollo propio y evolución.







> Las demandas de las organizaciones indígenas contemporáneas movilizan energías para descolonizar, eliminar la categoría de indio, y fortalecer la posibilidad de conducir su propia historia y su propio destino.


----------



## Fernando

hedonist said:
			
		

> I'm fairly cetain that if the rest world began to refer to Spaniards as Africans/Moors/Arabs/whatever instead, they would not be pleased or amused.



As you possibly know, the name of "Spain" was given by Phoenicians and (possibly) means "rabbit land" or "West land".

"Hispania" was given by Romans and we (Spaniards) feel quite comfortable.

Inside Spain, Andalucía, as an example, comes from Vandalusia (Vandals Land) or Al-Andalus (the name of Islamic Spain). 

As a matter of fact, I would say that no land has a "internal" name but it has adopted how others named them.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

groggy said:
			
		

> Por cierto, los estadounidenses no se llaman "americanos" a sí mismos, sino "Americans" (que no es lo mismo; consultesé cualquier diccionario *inglés* para ver las diferentes definiciones de esa palabra).


 
En este punto, sólo te haga una pregunta en inglés como le dices a alguien que vive en América, American!!! Y alguien que vive en Estados Unidos, ¡¡¡¡American también!!!!!
 
Ahora ves porque discutimos.


----------



## Yuribear

Wow!! qué hilo tan largo, me ha tomado un buen rato leer casi todo... me resulta curioso algo que dijo Coc (aunque noto que ha sido ¿vetado???) en un principio.



> Originallly Posted by *Coc*
> A parte de países hay una conciencia continental que ha quedado rota porque un país ha adoptado el nombre del continente como nombre de nación, y el gentilicio "americano" pasó a nombrar una nacionalidad y no una continentalidad.


Realmente esto que él menciona crea confusión, pues "Estados Unidos de América" no es en sí un nombre propio sino una descripción política de la nación. Por ejemplo, México... también es: un conjunto de Estados Unidos Mexicanos... pero el nombre es México aunque también se encuentre en el contintente Americano. Si yo fuera maga... solucionaría todos estos problemas poniéndole un nombre propio..... a este país.... que podría ser "Smallville"....  

Así no habría más confusiones de que cuando decimos que somos Americanos queremos decir SIN LUGAR A DUDAS que provenimos de este maravilloso continente. Ahora bien, si hablamos de nuestra cultura... pues a mi no me molesta llamarme "latino-americana". No me gusta que me digan "hispana" pues eso es solo una parte de mi sangre... y la indígena con honor la llevo en mis venas. Iberoamericana... me suena demasiado europeizado y lejano.


----------



## hedonist

Fernando said:
			
		

> As you possibly know, the name of "Spain" was given by Phoenicians and (possibly) means "rabbit land" or "West land".
> 
> "Hispania" was given by Romans and we (Spaniards) feel quite comfortable.
> 
> Inside Spain, Andalucía, as an example, comes from Vandalusia (Vandals Land) or Al-Andalus (the name of Islamic Spain).
> 
> As a matter of fact, I would say that no land has a "internal" name but it has adopted how others named them.





> "Hispania" was given by Romans and we (Spaniards) feel quite comfortable.


That's all well and good that Spaniards feel comfortable about their name "change" from whatever it was previously. However, it is patently obvious that  many people of Native American ancestry are not "comfortable" with being mistaken for some other ethnic group and don't appreciate it either. Nobody is entitled to shove their opinion down their collective throats and expect them to willingly accept it just because some other party says they should.


----------



## panjabigator

hedonist said:
			
		

> That's all well and good that Spaniards feel comfortable about their name "change" from whatever it was previously. However, it is patently obvious that many people of Native American ancestry are not "comfortable" with being mistaken for some other ethnic group and don't appreciate it either. Nobody is entitled to shove their opinion down their collective throats and expect them to willingly accept it just because some other party says they should.



In regards to the confusion that comes with the term Indian (either native American/indigena or Asian Indian), I sometimes wish that India would change its name to what Indians call it: Bharat or Hindustan.  That way I could just say Bharati or Hindustani and move on with life!


----------



## hedonist

panjabigator said:
			
		

> In regards to the confusion that comes with the term Indian (either native American/indigena or Asian Indian), I sometimes wish that India would change its name to what Indians call it: Bharat or Hindustan.  That way I could just say Bharati or Hindustani and move on with life!


You're missing the point.  The fact remains Native Americans are not "Indians" irrespective of whether India and/or Indians ever existed.  The possible "confusion" is not the issue.


----------



## caravaggio

Bueno les diré yo que soy peruano. y me gusta que me identifiquen como tal. Pero si deben meter a todos en el mismo saco, pues el tèrmino sudamericano no es el mas conveniente, ni usado ni comprensible porque simplemente se refiere a una ubicaciòn geogràfica. Cuando uso la referencia sudamericana, que casi nunca lo hago, la uso para dar una referencia mas aproximada de donde se ubica el Perù.
Iberoamérica es un tèrmino que supongo lo inventaron por esos lares ya que creo que cada año que pasa los lazos entre América y la peninsula ibèrica se van distanciando más. al menos yo no me siento unida a ella, y creo que ellos tampoco ya que veo que tienen hasta tèrminos despectivos para referirse a nosostros.
Latinoamericano, me gusta y me identifico, no por su referecia europea, ni latina ni de hispania, que creo que esa connotaciòn ya se perdiò sino porque engloba una serie de paises que son el producto de un mestizaje cultural y cuya riqueza es incomparable. Que a pesar que somos diferentes nos une lazos de sangre y de amistad. Que luchamos por las mismas cosas y que esperamos del mundo casi lo mismo. Que nos encanta la diversidad de razas, credos y pensamiento. Qué vivimos con optimismo y seguimos siempre adelante a pesar de todos nuestros problemas. Que nos gusta la misma musica, y la bailamos como nadie. Que amamos la tierra que pisamos, nuestros antepasados, nuestra magia, nuestra sangre.... y la lista podria seguir. No se hagan problemas en América hay paises latinoamericanos y hay paises que no lo son, pero si quieres englobarnos en uno sòlo pues Americanos somos todos


----------



## panjabigator

hedonist said:
			
		

> You're missing the point. The fact remains Native Americans are not "Indians" irrespective of whether India and/or Indians ever existed. The possible "confusion" is not the issue.



Im not missing the point.  I was just giving the term up, as a representative of the Indian heritage folk!  Everyone has a misnomer nowadays...not that it makes it right or anything.  
I have read that the term indio has now become a tad vulgar in some nations, so perhaps they will adopt or have already adopted a more appropriate term, such as indigena, or better yet, the name of their tribu.  A long time ago the word steward and stewardess were appropriate for a flight attendant (una azafata, right?).  Somewhere along the road it became sexist and inappropriate, so now the only word is flight attendant.  Maybe the same will happen with the term indio.

That was a tangent!


----------



## hedonist

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Im not missing the point.  I was just giving the term up, as a representative of the Indian heritage folk!  Everyone has a misnomer nowadays...not that it makes it right or anything.
> I have read that the term indio has now become a tad vulgar in some nations, so perhaps they will adopt or have already adopted a more appropriate term, such as indigena, or better yet, the name of their tribu.  A long time ago the word steward and stewardess were appropriate for a flight attendant (una azafata, right?).  Somewhere along the road it became sexist and inappropriate, so now the only word is flight attendant.  Maybe the same will happen with the term indio.
> 
> That was a tangent!





> I was just giving the term up



The thing is they don't WANT it so you are "giving" it up in vain and hence it makes it a fruitless excercise.  I guess that was the point I was trying to get across since it seems it quite absurd that real Indians should give up being called Indians in favour of another ethnic group that is erroneously called "Indian".  Wouldn't you agree?



> not that it makes it right or anything.




That depends on whether you like to be referred by your appropriate name and not something else. If my name was Edward and someone mistakenly started to call me Peter and persisted to call me by that name for a long time I don't care but my name will always be Edward regardless of whether that person calls me that or not.



> I have read that the term indio has now become a tad vulgar in some nations, so perhaps they will adopt or have already adopted a more appropriate term, such as indigena, or better yet, the name of their tribu. A long time ago the word steward and stewardess were appropriate for a flight attendant (una azafata, right?). Somewhere along the road it became sexist and inappropriate, so now the only word is flight attendant. Maybe the same will happen with the term indio.





> have already adopted a more appropriate term, such as indigena,





> Maybe the same will happen with the term indio.


That's already the case in all Latin American countries.  Just because  other nations outside of Latin America are not aware  of it doesn't mean it hasn't happened.


----------



## panjabigator

I agree with you 110%.


----------



## coquita

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Latinoamericano, me gusta y me identifico, no por su referecia europea, ni latina ni de hispania, que creo que esa connotaciòn ya se perdiò sino porque engloba una serie de paises que son el producto de un mestizaje cultural y cuya riqueza es incomparable. Que a pesar que somos diferentes nos une lazos de sangre y de amistad. Que luchamos por las mismas cosas y que esperamos del mundo casi lo mismo. Que nos encanta la diversidad de razas, credos y pensamiento. Qué vivimos con optimismo y seguimos siempre adelante a pesar de todos nuestros problemas. Que nos gusta la misma musica, y la bailamos como nadie. Que amamos la tierra que pisamos, nuestros antepasados, nuestra magia, nuestra sangre.... y la lista podria seguir. No se hagan problemas en América hay paises latinoamericanos y hay paises que no lo son, pero si quieres englobarnos en uno sòlo pues Americanos somos todos


Me parece muy lindo lo que dices, caravaggio. La realidad es que de tener la varita mágica como dijo Yuribear, me gustaría poder decir simplemente soy “americana” pero sé que eso no va a ser posible así que con el término con el que mejor me identifico es “latinoamericana”. 

Tal vez “sudamericana” sea un término más exacto. Al dividir el continente geográficamente desaparecen los cuestionamientos de “por qué engloban como latinoamericano a países cuyos idiomas no vienen del latín”, etc. Pero la verdad que cuando digo “latinoamericano” me genera un sentimiento de hermandad, de compartir un montón de cosas buenas y malas, de saber que vaya al país de Latinoamérica al que vaya voy a recibir un trato afectuoso y me voy a sentir un poquito más como en casa, que la gente se va a esforzar por ayudarme, es solidaria y no me va a hacer desprecios. 

Ahora estoy viviendo en un país de Asia y a la distancia uno valora todas las cosas lindas que tiene nuestro sufrido pero hermoso continente. Los orientales están deslumbrados con la música latina, con nuestra soltura al bailar, con nuestra calidez, con nuestra pasión por el fútbol, con nuestra amabilidad en el trato, con la belleza de nuestra gente y la hermosura de nuestros paisajes.

Me da mucho orgullo estar representando a nuestro continente aquí!!!

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

A Caravaggio: 

Repito, si os gusta latinoamericanos, pues latinoamericanos. ¿Pero dónde te crees que se inventó el término latinoamericano? ¿En Oaxaca? ¿En Santiago de Chile? ¿En Cuzco? Se inventó en el mismo continente que "iberoamericano". 

Yo me alegro de que te guste la música que se baila ahora en las discotecas de Madrid, pero dudo que muchos argentinos (por decir sólo un país) piensen lo mismo.


----------



## Yeu

Fernando said:
			
		

> A Caravaggio:
> 
> Repito, si os gusta latinoamericanos, pues latinoamericanos. ¿Pero dónde te crees que se inventó el término latinoamericano? ¿En Oaxaca? ¿En Santiago de Chile? ¿En Cuzco? Se inventó en el mismo continente que "iberoamericano".


 
¿Y que tiene que se haya inventado en europa?
 Lo que decimos es que ese termino no nos identifica. Ya que si España habla español, para empezar hablan diferente a nosotros, tiene otra cultura, esta en europa, asi que no veo como me puedo sentir relacionada.

Saludos.


----------



## caravaggio

Pues Fernando, fijate lo que escribio Coquita un paso antes que tu y sobre todo de donde es...Alli esta tu respuesta.

El término Latinoamérica define más un sentimiento del que puedes sentirte parte o no. Por ello digo que pueda ser que hallan países que no se sientan parte y por ende pueda que no exista un término que englobe a todos los países de esta parte del continente que habaln castellano/español (es tema de otro foro). Iberomaerica es un término que nace para rescatar algo que ya no existe y es el lazo entre América y España..eso ya paso, ya fue , es parte del pasado.


----------



## Fernando

Yeu said:
			
		

> ¿Y que tiene que se haya inventado en europa?.



Tiene que ver que Caravaggio rechazaba el término "iberoamericano" porque (según él) había nacido en Europa.



			
				Yeu said:
			
		

> ¿ Lo que decimos es que ese termino no nos identifica. Ya que si España habla español, para empezar hablan diferente a nosotros, tiene otra cultura, esta en europa, asi que no veo como me puedo sentir relacionada.



Pues para hablar "nosotros" (¿yo hablo igual que un canario?) diferente a "vosotros" (¿tú hablas igual que un argentino?) te entiendo perfectamente.

Posiblemente haya elementos comunes entre la cultura de un habitante de la Patagonia y otro de Ciudad Juárez. Posiblemente esos elementos también sean comunes con un español o portugués. En todo caso "iberoamericano" excluye también a españoles y portugueses.

Por favor, ¿alguien me puede dar una definición de latinoamericano?


----------



## Fernando

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Iberomaerica es un término que nace para rescatar algo que ya no existe y es el lazo entre América y España..eso ya paso, ya fue , es parte del pasado.



Y si es cosa del pasado, ¿por qué hay unos 2 millones de inmigrantes americanos en España, en vez de ir a Alemania, a Francia o a Suiza? ¿Porque no hay ninguna lazo?


----------



## Yeu

Fernando said:
			
		

> Y si es cosa del pasado, ¿por qué hay unos 2 millones de inmigrantes americanos en España, en vez de ir a Alemania, a Francia o a Suiza? ¿Porque no hay ninguna lazo?


 
Van para allá también que yo sepa. Todos los paises tienen inmigrantes y lo hacen buscando un mejor panórama, no porque sean similares o porque sea donde los traten mejor.

Fernando, ve a post anteriores donde se ha hablado la definición de cada uno de los terminos hispano, latinoamericano, iberoamericano, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## caravaggio

Porque alli hay trabajo y es mas facil ir, es como ir a Italia o al Japon o a USA o Canada o Australia... sólo investiga un poco más y veras por donde andamos y bueno el idioma lo hace mas fácil pero de alli que sientan lazos fuertes que nos unan...hmmm yo lo pensaria un poco más. Los considero parientes lejanos que tenemos caminos distintos. Quizas en España tengan aún el sentido paternalista con respecto a América, y añoren esa grandeza pasada expansionista "el reinado donde nunca se oculta el sol" pero nosotros como hijos renegados buscamos sacudirnos de nuestro pasado,  y buscamos nuestra propia identidad, y el término Latinoamerica es eso el resultado de andar ya casi dos siglos sólos.
Reconozco que España nos trajo muchas cosas, pero muchas de ellas ya teniamos..no hablemos de religión que ya teniamos y de idioma que ya teniamos. Creo que el aporte más importante fue el de crear lazos entre nosotros, un patrón común y un solo sentimiento, pero que lamentablemente nunca pudieron pertenecer (eso lo dejo a la conciencia española) y a estas alturas será mas difícil aún.


----------



## Arenita

Hola a todos:

Empecé a leer el thread (bastante largo, por cierto) y definitivamente es muy difícil que todos lleguemos a pensar o estar de acuerdo en un sólo término.
Hay muchas opiniones con las que estoy de acuerdo y otras definitivamente no.  
Un punto que siempre me ha molestado (y uso esta palabra porque siempre ha sido así) es justamente el hecho que utilicemos el término American para referirnos a las personas de un solo país.  Este término debería ser usado para referirse a todos aquellos que vivimos en el continente americano (ya sean América del Norte, Central o del Sur).  El decir que uno es americano debería dar la idea de la diversidad de culturas que existe en nuestro continente.

Retomando la pregunta inicial, yo me inclino por el término latinoamericano, sin importar dónde fue creado dicho término.  Sudamericano es una buena palabra, pero para la gente que es de este continente y quiere ubicarse geográficamente.

Por último, en cuanto al lazo con España, es obvio que vamos a estar vinculados con ellos por el idioma.  Es así de simple.  En los países andinos, no hay muchas personas que tengan la oportunidad (o los medios económicos) de estudiar un segundo idioma y por mejorar tienen que viajar a otro país: ¿Qué mejor que España?  Es un país donde no se tiene que aprender un nuevo idioma, y para mucha gente, tiene un mejor estilo de vida que su país de origen.


----------



## Yeu

Fernando said:
			
		

> Tiene que ver que Caravaggio rechazaba el término "iberoamericano" porque (según él) había nacido en Europa.


 
Pero no solo dice eso, sino que no nos identifica en lo personal el término, porque ese termino relaciona que fuimos colonias de esa península, pero las relaciones no son tan cercanas ahora, ni somos los más queridos por uds.


----------



## Fernando

Sigo esperando una definición de qué es Latinoamérica.



			
				Yeu said:
			
		

> Pero no solo dice eso, sino que no nos identifica en lo personal el término, porque ese termino relaciona que fuimos colonias de esa península,



¿Quieres decir como a la América anglosajona o a la Francophonie? ¿O como cuando hablamos de la Europa Latina, indicando que fuimos colonias de Roma?



			
				Yeu said:
			
		

> pero las relaciones no son tan cercanas ahora, ni somos los más queridos por uds.



¿Cómo que no? ¿Tú crees que les tenemos más cariño a los franceses o a los marroquíes? Repito, aquí hay millones de americanos, que han decidido venirse aquí pudiendo irse a muchos otros sitios, y aquí (incluso entrando ilegalmente) se les está aceptando, con mucha mayor facilidad que a gente de países más cercanos.

¿Porque haya cuatro imbéciles hablando de "sudacas"? ¿Cuando cuentan chistes de gallegos o de gachupines tenemos que pensar que hay un profundo odio en Argentina o México por los españoles?


----------



## Yeu

Fernando said:
			
		

> Pues para hablar "nosotros" (¿yo hablo igual que un canario?) diferente a "vosotros" (¿tú hablas igual que un argentino?) te entiendo perfectamente.
> 
> Posiblemente haya elementos comunes entre la cultura de un habitante de la Patagonia y otro de Ciudad Juárez. Posiblemente esos elementos también sean comunes con un español o portugués. En todo caso "iberoamericano" excluye también a españoles y portugueses.


 
Yo hablo como mexicana y ahora como chilena, se algo de argentino, colombiano, peruano... porque ahora vivo de este lado de América. No estoy marcando la diferencia entre un canario y un hombre para decir que hablamos diferente, pero aún cuando hablo español de América, al venir a Chile me encontre que tuve que invertir meses para poder comunicarme en forma normal (pláticas informales, trabajo) porque muchos terminos, verbos, nombres de las cosas, cambian, me costo trabajo sentirme identificada con este pueblo a pesar de que mi esposo es de Chile (pero de mucha influencia estadounidense) y esa falta de identificación me hizo inclusive ser tímida y callada (cosa que si me conocieran creerian imposible). Este país es muy europeo, como Argentina, a diferencia de Perú, Colombia y otros paises centroamericanos que conozco, con personas de esas nacionalidades me identifico, por las costumbres, los pueblos indígenas que tenemos, el tipo de comida, pero no así con Argentina y Chile. Asi que si aún estando en América esos dos paises no me identifico, España es lindo de vacaciones pero de ahi que me identifique o la siga considerando madre patria porque nos conquistaron, hay mucha diferencia, no solo el idioma puede definir una cultura, menos en paises mestizos como los nuestros.


----------



## Yeu

Fernando said:
			
		

> Sigo esperando una definición de qué es Latinoamérica.


 
¿Dónde has estado en este tema entonces? puedes leer aqui: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latinoamerica



> ¿Quieres decir como a la América anglosajona o a la Francophonie? ¿O como cuando hablamos de la Europa Latina, indicando que fuimos colonias de Roma?


 
¿por qué les llaman así entonces?



> ¿Cómo que no? ¿Tú crees que les tenemos más cariño a los franceses o a los marroquíes? Repito, aquí hay millones de americanos, que han decidido venirse aquí pudiendo irse a muchos otros sitios, y aquí (incluso entrando ilegalmente) se les está aceptando, con mucha mayor facilidad que a gente de países más cercanos.


 
Bueno eso no es lo que yo se de amigos que han ido a vivir allá, yo solo he ido de vacaciones, y si hay discriminación entre personas del mismo país, no veo porque no a los americanos en europa o a los centroamericanos en sudamérica o los mexicanos en EE.UU. Además porque querer más a los americanos que a los europeos? ¿por qué somos sus hijos?



> ¿Porque haya cuatro imbéciles hablando de "sudacas"? ¿Cuando cuentan chistes de gallegos o de gachupines tenemos que pensar que hay un profundo odio en Argentina o México por los españoles?


 
MMM ¿por qué se cuentan ese tipo de chistes entonces y les dicen gachupines o sudacas? Hay gente que no los(nos) quiere, hay gente que les da(mos) igual, como en todos lados.


----------



## albertopena18

Creo que no es el idioma lo que nos hace diferente a los latinoamericanos, es la riqueza cultura que surgio con la mezcla de las diferentes etnias y los conquistadores(Espanoles, portugueses, franceses, africanos etc.). Aunque cada pais latinoamericano tiene diferentes costumbres y tradiciones nos une esa sangre caliente, que nos hace  diferentes al resto del mundo. Esto es facil notarlo, solo hay que ver como celebraron, los Argentinos, mexicanos, ecuatorianos, Brasilenos(Yo los considero parte de los latinoamericanos, por su forma de ser) en el mundial de futbol. El resto de los paises cada dia que pasa estan copian nuestras formas de disfrutar la vida.
Yo me quedo con la definicion de latinoamericano, creo que nos identifica como varios paises con un solo sentir y forma de vivir la vida, por supuesto los paises Europeo no tienen nada que ver en esto(Los Espanoles no disfrutan igual a los Mexicanos, a los Argentinos, colombianos, Hondureños, peruanos, chilenos etc. Los portugueses no disfrutan la vida como lo hacen los Brasileños ) Por eso somos latinoamericanos.


----------



## caravaggio

Fernando said:
			
		

> *Sigo esperando una definición de qué es Latinoamérica*.
> 
> 
> 
> Donde has estado todo este tiempo Fernando, que te lo estamos dicendo hace rato y lo dije empezando en este foro . Lo latinoamericano es un LAZO DE SANGRE Y DE HERMANDAD".


----------



## Fernando

Yeu said:
			
		

> ¿Dónde has estado en este tema entonces? puedes leer aqui: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latinoamerica


 

Gracias por el vínculo. Entonces verás que "Latinoamérica" es tan colonial como "Iberoamérica" (si no más) y que incluye a Quebec y Haití.

"América Latina o Latinoamérica (distíngase de Hispanoamérica e Iberoamérica) es el conjunto de países de América que fueron antiguas colonias de países europeos donde se habla las lenguas romances, actuales España, Portugal o Francia. El gentilicio que normalmente se utiliza es latinoamericano.

El término Latinoamérica, fue introducido por primera vez por el Imperio Francés de Napoleón III, durante su proyecto político-militar en México, y ha ido evolucionando para comprender un concepto de características culturales, étnicas, políticas, sociales y económicas similares."



> ¿por qué les llaman así entonces?


 
Por el mismo motivo que "Iberoamérica".



> Bueno eso no es lo que yo se de amigos que han ido a vivir allá, yo solo he ido de vacaciones, y si hay discriminación entre personas del mismo país, no veo porque no a los americanos en europa o a los centroamericanos en sudamérica o los mexicanos en EE.UU. Además porque querer más a los americanos que a los europeos? ¿por qué somos sus hijos?



Yo no sé por qué queremos más a los americanos que a los europeos, pero sé que por lo menos desde el punto de vista de los sentimientos están a un mismo nivel. 

Ojo, que no estoy diciendo que en España no haya clasistas ni racistas. 



> MMM ¿por qué se cuentan ese tipo de chistes entonces y les dicen gachupines o dicen sudacas? Hay gente que no los(nos) quiere, hay gente que les da(mos) igual, como en todos lados.



Porque hay imbéciles en todas partes, no porque nos caigan mal en general los americanos.


----------



## Fernando

caravaggio said:
			
		

> estado todo este tiempo Fernando, que te lo estamos dicendo hace rato y lo dije empezando en este foro . Lo latinoamericano es un LAZO DE SANGRE Y DE HERMANDAD".



La definición de la Wikipedia no habla para nada de "lazo de sangre y de hermandad". ¿Esto es subjetivo? ¿Puede un chino sentirse latinoamericano?


----------



## caravaggio

jaja pues hazle caso al Wikipedia. Ven al Peru y anda un Chifa (restaurant de comida china) y verás como un chino puede sentirse latinoamericano y chino a la vez. Y si pues es subjetivo, que le vamos hacer, como todo sentimiento, no todo en este mundo tiene que tener un definición precisa. Y con el término iberoamericano ya hasta me parece torpe meter a alguien a una fiesta que no fue invitado.


----------



## Fernando

Pues si le hago al Wikipedia ese chino (más bien de antepasados chinos) es latinoamericano, dado que es un ciudadano de un país que es mayoritariamente hispanohablante.

Según tú, no sé. Depende de como se levante por la mañana. Como ese día no le pague un chileno la cuenta de la comida en el chifa no creo que sienta esos lazos de hermandad. Así que ese día no es latinoamericano.


----------



## Arenita

Totalmente de acuerdo con caravaggio.  Por lo visto aquí se está buscando un término que venga de una biblioteca y no debería ser así.  Latinoamericano es todo aquel que nace, vive y quiere a Latinoamérica, y también todo aquel que llega y se siente feliz de estar aquí.

Así que SÍ!  Una persona, sea cual fuere su nacionalidad, puede sentirse tan latino como quiera.

Y que viva el chifa peruano!!!


----------



## dahut

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Quizas en España tengan aún el sentido paternalista con respecto a América, y añoren esa grandeza pasada expansionista "el reinado donde nunca se oculta el sol" pero nosotros como hijos renegados buscamos sacudirnos de nuestro pasado, y buscamos nuestra propia identidad, y el término Latinoamerica es eso el resultado de andar ya casi dos siglos sólos.


Me alegra "oírte" decir esto, porque también hay gente en España que considera ese sentimiento paternalista/hijista  como algo anacrónico, obsoleto y está totalmente de acuerdo en que los países Latinoamericanos (porque veo que este es el término con el que más os identificais) son países con identidad propia.

Es obvio que vienen a España por la facilidad del idioma, no la conexión cultural. Esto funciona en ambos sentidos. Yo no me siento identificada con Latinoamérica, pero sé que tenemos un idioma en común. Circunstancias históricas. Antes de que la península Ibérica fuera conquistada por el Imperio Romano se hablaban otros idiomas tribales, creo que íbero y alguno celta (pero esto lo sabrá mejor algún entendido en la materia), como en América antes de la Conquista y Colonización.

No voy a hablar de la inmigración porque sería un tema para otro hilo.

Yo, personalmente, creo que si os gusta latinoamericano, sea.


----------



## Yeu

Fernando said:
			
		

> La definición de la Wikipedia no habla para nada de "lazo de sangre y de hermandad". ¿Esto es subjetivo? ¿Puede un chino sentirse latinoamericano?


 
Creo que te perdiste mucho de esta hilo, las conclusiones fueron: basados en las definiciones del wikpedía y otras más, con todos sus errores para los conceptos del título de este hilo, los que somos de América, mencionamos que nos gusta el concepto de latinoamericano y que si bien no hablamos el mismo idioma es una cuestión de sangre y de hermandad.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Yeu said:
			
		

> Creo que te perdiste mucho de esta hilo, las conclusiones fueron: basados en las definiciones del wikpedía y otras más, con todos sus errores para los conceptos del título de este hilo, los que somos de América, mencionamos que nos gusta el concepto de latinoamericano y que si bien no hablamos el mismo idioma es una cuestión de sangre y de hermandad.



No entiendo nada. ¿Quién no habla el distinto idioma pero está hermanado?¿Haití? Si no te identificas con Argentina ni Chile y entonces no hay hermandad, ¿entonces esos dos países no son latinoamericanos?


----------



## Yeu

Arenita said:
			
		

> Totalmente de acuerdo con caravaggio. Por lo visto aquí se está buscando un término que venga de una biblioteca y no debería ser así. Latinoamericano es todo aquel que nace, vive y quiere a Latinoamérica, y también todo aquel que llega y se siente feliz de estar aquí.
> 
> Así que SÍ! Una persona, sea cual fuere su nacionalidad, puede sentirse tan latino como quiera.
> 
> Y que viva el chifa peruano!!!


 
Así es y no es como en EE.UU. o en muchos paises de europa, que aún cuando seas legal, ciudadano naturalizado o hasta nacido en el país, no te consideran del pais, eres como un ciudadano de segunda o tercera categoría.


----------



## Yeu

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> No entiendo nada. ¿Quién no habla el distinto idioma pero está hermanado?¿Haití? Si no te identificas con Argentina ni Chile y entonces no hay hermandad, ¿entonces esos dos países no son latinoamericanos?


 
Brasil por ejemplo no habla español. Haiti (Chile le brinda ayuda, aún cuando Chile necesita también esa misma ayuda porque es cuestión de hermandad).

No saques de contexto lo que menciono (sere más cuidadosa en la otra ocasión). Me fue difícil sentirme identificada con estos paises más europeos y si sabes un poco de historia estos pueblos, tuvieron colonias europeas muy específicas y no del mismo tiempo que los españoles en México por ejemplo, razón por la cual tienen la influencia, desde los mismo apellidos. En estos paises comen pan y les encantan las pastas por sobre muchas más cosas y el "maíz" no es como el de centroamérica y México por ejemplo, donde muchas comidas se hacen con esto desde tiempos antes de la conquista. Pero son cálidos, nacieron en América, saben celebrar, etc., hay una hermandad que no se siente con los de europa. Conozco descendientes de italianos, pero aun cuando sean de padres y madres italianos, muchos ya han nacido de varias generaciones en Chile y Argentina, y comparten el amor por América, muchas de sus costumbres y son "latinoamericanos".

Y bueno parece que quienes cuestionan y no logran entender son de España, no se la verdad como explicarles, parece que todos los demás estamos de acuerdo. Esto de tratar de explicar a uds. es como explicarles porque queremos las tortillas los Méxicanos sobre cualquier otra cosa.

Saludos-.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

paliux said:
			
		

> Yo creo que hoy en día, (y por defecto formal y/o cultural) con la palabra "sudamericano" se entiende cualquier persona que pertenezca al continente Americano, siempre que sea de habla Hispana. Es decir, si alguien se encuentra con un mejicano, aunque no sea lo correcto, se le engloba como a un sudamericano.


¿?¿?¿?¿?¿ Pues claro que no, habemos Centro, sud y Norte américanos, mejor dinos ¡¡¡¡atinos!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Yeu said:
			
		

> Brasil por ejemplo no habla español. Haiti (Chile le brinda ayuda, aún cuando Chile necesita también esa misma ayuda porque es cuestión de hermandad).
> 
> No saques de contexto lo que menciono (sere más cuidadosa en la otra ocasión). Me fue dificil sentirme identificada con estos paises más europeos y si sabes un poco de historia estos pueblos, tuvieron colonias europeas muy específicas y no del mismo tiempo que los españoles en México por ejemplo. En estos paises comen pan y les encantan las pastas por sobre muchas más cosas y el "maíz" no es como el de centroamérica y México por ejemplo, donde muchas comidas se hacen con esto desde tiempos antes de la conquista. Pero son cálidos, nacieron en América, saben celebrar, etc.,  hay una hermandad que no se siente con los de europa.




¿Pero son latinoamericanos o no?¿Y Quebec?¿Hay más vínculos con Quebec que con España?


----------



## Yeu

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> ¿Pero son latinoamericanos o no?¿Y Quebec?¿Hay más vínculos con Quebec que con España?


 
Si son... y nadie de los que hemos dicho que nos gusta el concepto de latinoamérica ha metido a Quebec (porque no definimos a latinoamerica como los que hablan lenguas latinas). 

Y con un canadiense sería lo mismo que con un español para mi, porque con uno comparto un continente y con el otro un idioma materno. Tenemos algo en común.


----------



## albertopena18

Claro que los Brazileños son latinoamericanos, asi como son los Haitianos, Chilenos, Mexicanos, Hondureños, Salvadoreños(Excepto los Estadounidenses), y somos latinoamericanos no por el idioma, sino por la culturas, por la sangre y por el sentir, por la forma de vivir la vida.


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿ Pues claro que no, habemos Centro, sud y Norte américanos, mejor dinos ¡¡¡¡atinos!!!!!


 
Jajaja si que me dio risa lo que dijo Paliux... 

Ay Miguelillo creo que es por demás tratar de explicarles esto a las personas que no son de latinoamérica, menos si nunca han estado aqui. Creo no dirian nada muchos si hubieramos elegido Iberoamericanos  

Saludos y Paz.


----------



## Fernando

Yeu said:
			
		

> Brasil por ejemplo no habla español. Haiti (Chile le brinda ayuda, aún cuando Chile necesita también esa misma ayuda porque es cuestión de hermandad).-.



¿Pero entonces Brasil es latinoamericano o no?

Por favor, explícame los lazos de hermandad entre Chile, Argentina y Bolivia.

O los de Brasil y Uruguay.

El 90% de los misioneros, cooperantes y de la ayuda al Tercer Mundo española se destina a América. ¿Hay sentimiento de hermandad o deberíamos dárselo más bien a los africanos, que lo necesitan más?



			
				Yeu said:
			
		

> No saques de contexto lo que menciono (sere más cuidadosa en la otra ocasión). Me fue difícil sentirme identificada con estos paises más europeos y si sabes un poco de historia estos pueblos, tuvieron colonias europeas muy específicas y no del mismo tiempo que los españoles en México por ejemplo, razón por la cual tienen la influencia, desde los mismo apellidos.



No te entiendo.



			
				Yeu said:
			
		

> Pero son cálidos, nacieron en América, saben celebrar, etc.,



¿Los peruanos son cálidos? Será el clima (y eso en la costa).
¿Quieres decir que los andaluces no saben celebrar? 



			
				Yeu said:
			
		

> Conozco descendientes de italianos, pero aun cuando sean de padres y madres italianos, muchos ya han nacido de varias generaciones en Chile y Argentina, y comparten el amor por América, muchas de sus costumbres y son "latinoamericanos".



¿Los de primera generación entonces no son latinoamericanos?



			
				Yeu said:
			
		

> Y bueno parece que quienes cuestionan y no logran entender son de España, no se la verdad como explicarles, parece que todos los demás estamos de acuerdo.



Caravaggio y tú estáis de acuerdo.



			
				Yeu said:
			
		

> Esto de tratar de explicar a uds. es como explicarles porque queremos las tortillas los MExicanos sobre cualquier otra cosa.



Yo eso puedo entenderlo con facilidad. Lo que no entiendo es cómo un habitante de Manaos puede ser latinoamericano o no según cómo se sienta.

Cuando me encuentre con él, ¿le llamo latinoamericano o antes le pregunto cómo se siente?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Yeu said:
			
		

> Si son... y nadie de los que hemos dicho que nos gusta el concepto de latinoamérica ha metido a Quebec (porque no definimos a latinoamerica como los que hablan lenguas latinas).



¿Cómo que no?  



			
				Yeu said:
			
		

> Fernando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigo esperando una definición de qué es Latinoamérica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Dónde has estado en este tema entonces? puedes leer aqui: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latinoamerica
Click to expand...




			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> América Latina o Latinoamérica (distíngase de Hispanoamérica e Iberoamérica) es el conjunto de países de América que fueron antiguas colonias de países europeos donde se habla las lenguas romances, actuales España, Portugal o *Francia*.






> Y con un canadiense sería lo mismo que con un español para mi, porque con uno comparto un continente y con el otro un idioma materno. Tenemos algo en común.



Estoy seguro de que la el clima, la flora y la fauna de tu país se parece más al de España que al de un país tan cercano al polo norte como Canadá aunque puedas ir hasta Montreal casi todo el rato en coche. Igual que España se parece más a media Argentina que a Finlandia. Vamos, que eso del vínculo geográfico cuando hay miles de kilómetros con saltos de latitudes por medio...


----------



## Yeu

Mejor dime que quieres que te diga y ya te doy la razón, la verdad es que no se como explicarte. Llamenos como quieran, a mi me gusta latinoamericano. 
Saludos y fin de la discusión.


----------



## Fernando

Yeu said:
			
		

> Ay Miguelillo creo que es por demás tratar de explicarles esto a las personas que no son de latinoamérica, menos si nunca han estado aqui. Creo no dirian nada muchos si hubieramos elegido Iberoamericanos



Si hubieses elegido iberoamericanos sabría que te estás refiriendo a todos los hablantes en español y portugués de América. Yo entiendo que os parezca colonial y no queráis usarlo, pero no entiendo por qué habéis escogido latinoamericano (o peor, "latino"), que es un término que no sé a quién se aplica. 

Yo los únicos latinos que conozco son los habitantes del Lazio.

Por cierto que yo sí he estado en América. ¿Tú en España?


----------



## Yeu

Fernando said:
			
		

> Por cierto que yo sí he estado en América. ¿Tú en España?


 
Si y estudio un master en línea en el CEPADE - De la Politécnica de Madrid.


----------



## caravaggio

En realidad no se si el termino sea colonialista o no..en realidad poco me importa. pero creo que la palabra Latinoamericano causa en esta parte del continente un sentimiento de unión entre los pueblos que va mas allá de firma de tratados o como ustedes hacen de reconocimientos oficiales. es simplemente eso un lazo. 
No se cual es tu objeción Fernando...no te gusta el tèrmino, no te gusta que sea simplemente un lazo, que no lo diga el wikipedia ese, o es que no esta inlcuido España. 
No te aflijas sino estan incluidos, seguimos siendo amigos, solo que ya no tienen llave de la casa. es tan claro como eso.


----------



## caravaggio

Yeu said:
			
		

> Mejor dime que quieres que te diga y ya te doy la razón, la verdad es que no se como explicarte. Llamenos como quieran, a mi me gusta latinoamericano.
> Saludos y fin de la discusión.


YEU , no desmayes


----------



## Fernando

caravaggio said:
			
		

> creo que la palabra Latinoamericano causa en esta parte del continente un sentimiento de unión entre los pueblos que va mas allá de firma de tratados o como ustedes hacen de reconocimientos oficiales. es simplemente eso un lazo.



Pues como es un asunto subjetivo, disculpa que subjetivamente no vea ese sentimiento de unión por ninguna parte. 



			
				caravaggio said:
			
		

> No te aflijas sino estan incluidos, seguimos siendo amigos,



Ni iberoamericano ni hispanoamericano nos incluye. Solamente que me parecen precisos. Un latinoamericano sigo sin saber lo que es (si sigo la versión de la Wikipedia lo entiendo: latinoamericano = hispanoamericano). De hecho si es un lazo de unión entre los pueblos que hablan castellano o portugués ahí sí podría incluirnos. 

Desde luego, lo que no quiero es que derivemos hacia la visión ¿estadounidense/norteuropea? de que un latino es un vago redomado que se pasa el día bailando.



			
				caravaggio said:
			
		

> solo que ya no tienen llave de la casa. es tan claro como eso.



Desde hace 200 años (108 en el caso de Cuba y Puerto Rico). Los gallegos somos duros de mollera pero no tanto. 

¿Necesitáis recordarlo todas las mañanas?


----------



## Yeu

caravaggio said:
			
		

> YEU , no desmayes


 
 Nunca, solo que hay que hablar con quien quiere escuchar también o que al menos lean todo lo que se ha expuesto en un hilo.

Saludos Caravaggio!


----------



## Fernando

Yeu el problema no es que no nos hayamos leído este hilo, es que nos hemos leído los mil hilos que hay en WR sobre el tema, que ya está manido. Los temas "español/castellano", "hispanoamericano/latinoamericano" y "estadounidense/americano" nos los sabemos ya de memoria. Cuando vea un argumento nuevo lo rebatiré de otra manera-


----------



## Yeu

Fernando said:
			
		

> Yeu el problema no es que no nos hayamos leído este hilo, es que nos hemos leído los mil hilos que hay en WR sobre el tema, que ya está manido. Los temas "español/castellano", "hispanoamericano/latinoamericano" y "estadounidense/americano" nos los sabemos ya de memoria. Cuando vea un argumento nuevo lo rebatiré de otra manera-


 
Ok, quiza algún día atinen en decir lo que quieres escuchar.


----------



## coquita

Fernando said:
			
		

> La definición de la Wikipedia no habla para nada de "lazo de sangre y de hermandad


 
Te voy a dar un ejemplo. Explicar el término “latinoamericano” usando Wikipedia es como intentar explicar qué significa ser “padre” basándose en el diccionario. Fíjate:

*Padre*
_(Del lat. pater, -tris)._
_*1.* m. Varón o macho que ha engendrado._
_*2.* m. Varón o macho, respecto de sus hijos._
*Etc*

Ahora, puedes decir por ello que ser “padre” es solamente ser “Varón o macho que ha engendrado”? No, ser padre involucra un millón de cosas más (sentimientos, emociones, sufrimientos, dudas, vínculos, etc, etc, etc) que nunca van a estar en el diccionario y que son difíciles de explicar si uno no es padre.

Lo mismo pasa con el significado que tiene para nosotros el término “latinoamericano”. Obviamente que debe haber gente que vive en nuestro continente que no comparte este sentimiento, pero estoy segura que es una minoría.

Saludos


----------



## Yuribear

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Estoy seguro de que la el clima, la flora y la fauna de tu país se parece más al de España que al de un país tan cercano al polo norte como Canadá aunque puedas ir hasta Montreal casi todo el rato en coche. Igual que España se parece más a media Argentina que a Finlandia. Vamos, que eso del vínculo geográfico cuando hay miles de kilómetros con saltos de latitudes por medio...



Pues mi querido Dr. Quizá.... lamento decirte que tu seguridad no tiene fundamento.... si bien creo que estas citando a Yeu... ella es mexicana, México ocupa el 3er lugar en megabiodiversidad en el Mundo. Muchas de las especies que tiene México, tanto terrestes como marinas son altamente migratorias y estas tienen sus zonas de reproducción en el Artico. Aunque hay muchas aves playeras que realizan vuelos directamente desde Alaska hasta Tierra del Fuego. Varios cetáceos se reproducen en aguas mexicanas y pasan la primavera y verano en el ártico. Igual con algunas tortugas marinas...Ninguna de nuestras especies realiza migraciones a Europa. La Fauna y flora similar que lleguemos a tener es porque se trata de especies introducidas, como el ganado bovino, los caballos y árboles frutales, etc.
-------
Fernando, Fernando, Fernando.... tal vez si razonaras un poquito menos y abrieras tu corazón hacia nosotros los latinoamericanos y aceptaras el simple hecho de que así nos gusta llamarnos, aunque el Wikipedia y la RAE digan otra cosa. Me haría feliz que nos llamaras latinoamericanos, así de sencillo, por un simple gesto de compañerismo. Pero si es que te cuesta trabajo y un gesto similar pone en riesgo tu seguridad personal, pues llamanos iberos, y sabiendo que es tu mejor esfuerzo... lo acepto con gusto.

Saludos cariñosos y estas invitado a México en cualquier momento!!


----------



## hedonist

Ha mi no me interesa o importa si se le llama a los habitantes de las Americas, que tienen como su lengua nativa una de las variadades de el latin vulgar, Latinoamericanos o no. Me da lo mismo. Lo que me molesta mas que otra cosa es la hipocrecia y doble moral en como se tolera y se acepta que se referia a los indigenas de “indios” cuando no tienen nada relacionado o en comun con la India donde la palabra tiene su origen. Pero cuando el termino “Latino-AMERICANO” que tiene por lo menos un “poco” de relevancia se aplica a los habitantes de este continente se disputa con un gran fervor y pasion si es correcto o no. Este fenomeno es inexplicable para mi, nunca lo podre comprender.


_Perdonen mi spanglish y errores ortograficos y gramaticales._


----------



## María Archs

hedonist said:
			
		

> [s]Ha mi no me interesa o importa si se le llama a los habitantes de las Americas, que tienen como su lengua nativa una de las variadades de el latin vulgar, Latinoamericanos o no. Me da lo mismo. Lo que me molesta mas que otra cosa es la hipocrecia y doble moral en como se tolera y se acepta que se referia a los indigenas de “indios” cuando no tienen nada relacionado o en comun con la India donde la palabra tiene su origen. Pero cuando el termino “Latino-AMERICANO” que tiene por lo menos un “poco” de relevancia se aplica a los habitantes de este continente se disputa con un gran fervor y pasion si es correcto o no. Este fenomeno es inexplicable para mi, nunca lo podre comprender.
> 
> 
> _Perdonen mi spanglish y errores ortograficos y gramaticales._


 
Llamos indios a los indígenas de América.
Hindúes a los nativos de la India.
Aborígenes al resto de los nativos de África y Oceanía. 
Llamamos hacer el indio a quien hace el tonto.
Sólo esta aclaración

Saludos


----------



## hedonist

María Archs said:
			
		

> Llamos indios a los indígenas de América.
> Hindúes a los nativos de la India.
> Aborígenes al resto de los nativos de África y Oceanía.
> Llamamos hacer el indio a quien hace el tonto.
> Sólo esta aclaración
> 
> Saludos




No me gusta repetirme



> Llamos indios a los indígenas de América.


Quien dice que se llaman "indios"? Ellos definitivamente no. 

http://www.foros.gob.mx/read.php?f=34&i=53&t=53



> Cuando los europeos entraron en contacto con las sociedades originarias del continente americano, les asignaron la categoría de "indígenas" o de "indios" a los diversos pueblos que mantenían identidades propias y culturas específicas; una categoría diferente e inferior desde el punto de vista racial, cultural, lingüístico, intelectual o religioso.
> 
> De tal forma, la diversidad étnica de todos los habitantes quedó anulada y sin posibilidades de desarrollo propio y evolución.


 




> Las demandas de las organizaciones indígenas contemporáneas movilizan energías para descolonizar, eliminar la categoría de indio, y fortalecer la posibilidad de conducir su propia historia y su propio destino.





> Llamamos hacer el indio a quien hace el tonto.


Esta es otro razon porque el uso de indio es pesimo y una groseria.

*Y*



			
				Nineu said:
			
		

> Indio no viene sólo de la India, sino también de las Indias.
> 
> *indio**1**, dia**.**1.* adj. Natural de la India. U. t. c. s.*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Asia.*3.* adj. Se dice del indígena de América, o sea de las Indias Occidentales, al que hoy se considera como descendiente de aquel sin mezcla de otra raza. U. t. c. s.*4.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a estos *indios.* _Traje indio._ _Lengua india._*5.* adj. despect._ Guat._ y_ Nic._ *inculto* (ǁ de modales rústicos).*6.* m._ Cuba._ *Sol.* _El__ indio._


What you fail to take into consideration or choose to blatantly ignore is that 500 years or so foreigners that subsequently proceeded to invade this continent now known as America started this business of calling Native Americans "inidians/indios/etc... and it stuck, but that in itself does not make it right. Europeans coined this term, thus why that definition is included in their respective dictionaries under the word "indian/indio but certainly Native Americans prior to european arrival never to referred to themselves as such. I'm fairly cetain that if the rest world began to refer to Spaniards as Africans/Moors/Arabs/whatever instead, they would not be pleased or amused. It's just basic courtesy, I don't think is that big of an ask.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Me parece que nadie dice que no sean latinoamericanos, sino que son americanos, latinoamericanos, iberoamericanos e hispanoamericanos todo a la vez. Y se puede ser todo a la vez porque cada término tiene un ámbito distinto, y como cada uno tiene un ámbito distinto, su precisión es diferente según lo que se quiera definir al aplicarlos.

Pero obviamente no esto no lo tienen muy claro o no estarían todo el rato con "mira esta descripción tan buena, uy, media hora más tarde no va a valer", "se define por la mayor de las subjetividades que se me ocurren" ni con "este país no entra en nuestra definición, antes sí entraba; luego, ya veremos" ni nada. Vamos, que ni existiría este hilo.

Y me parece mal que vengan ahora a apropiarse de un término bien construido y autodefinitorio dejando fuera a los territorios que "no les caen bien", cuando eso es exactamente lo mismo que hacen los estadounidenses que se apropian de los términos "America" y "American" para el país y población que ellos quieren dejando fuera a otros quienes también entran legítimamente en esa definición (ustedes, los latinoamericanos, entre otros).

Al menos parece que no siguen el juego de "latino" (en vez de "latinoamericano") ya que fué introducido por el gobierno de EE.UU. para catalogar muy vagamente a cierto estrato de la población inmigrante (que yo sepa) además de no incluir la palabra "americano" para reservársela para ellos mismos, los estadounidenses, y de que en realidad tal cual y sin el sufijo "americano" sólo puede referirse a países europeos (si se usa como término cultural) o a la región del Lazio en Italia (si se usa como referencia geográfica).

Espero haber sido claro.



			
				Yuribear said:
			
		

> Pues mi querido Dr. Quizá.... lamento decirte que tu seguridad no tiene fundamento.... si bien creo que estas citando a Yeu... ella es mexicana, México ocupa el 3er lugar en megabiodiversidad en el Mundo. Muchas de las especies que tiene México, tanto terrestes como marinas son altamente migratorias y estas tienen sus zonas de reproducción en el Artico. Aunque hay muchas aves playeras que realizan vuelos directamente desde Alaska hasta Tierra del Fuego. Varios cetáceos se reproducen en aguas mexicanas y pasan la primavera y verano en el ártico. Igual con algunas tortugas marinas...Ninguna de nuestras especies realiza migraciones a Europa. La Fauna y flora similar que lleguemos a tener es porque se trata de especies introducidas, como el ganado bovino, los caballos y árboles frutales, etc.



Pues qué bien. España es el país con mayor biodiversidad de Europa y también zona de paso de especies que van casi de polo a polo; pero eso no quita que los desiertos mejicanos y españoles (p.e.) sean casi iguales si los comparas con cualquier sitio de Canadá y de igual modo que los renos de Saskatchewan tengan la punta de los cuernos más oscura que los de Laponia no me parece muy indicativo de abismos geográficos.


----------



## hedonist

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Me parece que nadie dice que no sean latinoamericanos, sino que son americanos, latinoamericanos, iberoamericanos e hispanoamericanos todo a la vez. Y se puede ser todo a la vez porque cada término tiene un ámbito distinto, y como cada uno tiene un ámbito distinto, su precisión es diferente según lo que se quiera definir al aplicarlos.
> 
> Pero obviamente no esto no lo tienen muy claro o no estarían todo el rato con "mira esta descripción tan buena, uy, media hora más tarde no va a valer", "se define por la mayor de las subjetividades que se me ocurren" ni con "este país no entra en nuestra definición, antes sí entraba; luego, ya veremos" ni nada. Vamos, que ni existiría este hilo.
> 
> Y me parece mal que vengan ahora a apropiarse de un término bien construido y autodefinitorio dejando fuera a los territorios que "no les caen bien", cuando eso es exactamente lo mismo que hacen los estadounidenses que se apropian de los términos "America" y "American" para el país y población que ellos quieren dejando fuera a otros quienes también entran legítimamente en esa definición (ustedes, los latinoamericanos, entre otros).
> 
> Al menos parece que no siguen el juego de "latino" (en vez de "latinoamericano") ya que fué introducido por el gobierno de EE.UU. para catalogar muy vagamente a cierto estrato de la población inmigrante (que yo sepa) además de no incluir la palabra "americano" para reservársela para ellos mismos, los estadounidenses, y de que en realidad tal cual y sin el sufijo "americano" sólo puede referirse a países europeos (si se usa como término cultural) o a la región del Lazio en Italia (si se usa como referencia geográfica).
> 
> Espero haber sido claro.
> 
> 
> 
> Pues qué bien. España es el país con mayor biodiversidad de Europa y también zona de paso de especies que van casi de polo a polo; pero eso no quita que los desiertos mejicanos y españoles (p.e.) sean casi iguales si los comparas con cualquier sitio de Canadá y de igual modo que los renos de Saskatchewan tengan la punta de los cuernos más oscura que los de Laponia no me parece muy indicativo de abismos geográficos.




Los Latinoamericanos son *TODOS* aquellos que  *SIENTEN* que son Latinoamericanos y se identifican de esa manera. La cuestion no es tan complicada como aparece. La mayoria de los habitantes de Haiti o partes de America donde se habla frances como Quebec no sienten que son Latinoamericanos asi que generalmente por esa razon no son incluidos en este grupo. Pero si llega un dia cuando una porcion significante de esos grupos etnicos quisiera ser incluido estoy seguro que seran "admitidos" sin ningun problema.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Sí, hombre, y feo sólo lo es quien se siente feo. ¿Has ido a Haití a preguntarles?¿Por qué en la Wikipedia en francés aparece como parte de latinoamérica?¿Es latinoamérica la parte de EE.UU. donde la población de origen latinoamericano y habla española cubre un porcentaje de dos cifras enteras?¿Un colombiano ario y racista que no se sienta latinoamericano pero que sólo hable español y nunca haya salido de Colombia sería latinoamericano?


----------



## hedonist

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Sí, hombre, y feo sólo lo es quien se siente feo. ¿Has ido a Haití a preguntarles?¿Por qué en la Wikipedia en francés aparece como parte de latinoamérica?¿Es latinoamérica la parte de EE.UU. donde la población de origen latinoamericano y habla española cubre un porcentaje de dos cifras enteras?¿Un colombiano ario y racista que no se sienta latinoamericano pero que sólo hable español y nunca haya salido de Colombia sería latinoamericano?






			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Sí, hombre, y feo sólo lo es quien se siente feo.



Lo que es "feo" para uno no es necesariamente feo para otro. De todos modos no veo la relevancia del aspecto fisico de una persona a este topico. 




> ¿Has ido a Haití a preguntarles?



Claro, no conozco a todo los habitantes de Haiti pero he conocido algunos y nunca me encontre con uno/a que pensaba que era Latino. Por eso supongo que los de Haiti generalmente no se consideran como Latinos. Pero puedo estar equivocado.



> ¿Por qué en la Wikipedia en francés aparece como parte de latinoamérica?



Esa es la opinion del que escribio ese articulo pero no significa que sea correcto o la verdad. Es la opinion del individuo que escribio ese articulo en wikipedia y nada mas. 



> ¿Es latinoamérica la parte de EE.UU. donde la población de origen latinoamericano y habla española cubre un porcentaje de dos cifras enteras?



Para mi que no es urgente saber que es exactamente "Latinoamerica" porque depende a quien le preguntas. Latinoamerica es generalmente considerada de cosistir de los paises donde se habla castellano y a veces incluye a Brasil. Y Estados Unidos es Estados Unidos.




> ¿Un colombiano ario y racista que no se sienta latinoamericano pero que sólo hable español y nunca haya salido de Colombia sería latinoamericano?



Has respondido tu propia pregunta. Si no se identifica como Latinoamericano, bueno no lo es. Nadie lo va a forzar, no es cosa de muerte o vida.


----------



## zebedee

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué en la Wikipedia en francés aparece como parte de latinoamérica?



¿Cuándo se convertió Wikipedia en una fuente fiable?

Cualquier persona puede redactar una entrada en Wikipedia sin ser experto en nada. Es una recopilación de informaciones escritas bajo el punto de vista subjectivo de cada escritor y, por tanto, no son siempre de fiar.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

hedonist said:
			
		

> Claro, no conozco a todo los habitantes de Haiti pero he conocido algunos y nunca me encontre con uno/a que pensaba que era Latino. Por eso supongo que los de Haiti generalmente no se consideran como Latinos. Pero puedo estar equivocado.



Si te refieres a que no van diciendo por ahí "qué hermanados estamos nosotros los latinoamericanos", tampoco yo espero que lo hagan... Pero resulta que precisamente el origen del término es francés, y acuñado incluyendo a los territorios francófonos. Ahora, que alguien se lo quiera "robar" porque sí... Por cierto, ahora veo que usas "latino" en vez de "latinoamericano", al estilo estadounidense que ya he criticado antes... Mismamente YO soy latino, que no es lo mismo que latinoamericano ni tiene nada que ver con lo que sienta o deje de sentir. O me van a decir ahora que no lo soy porque me nieguen lazos de hermandad y sangre y bla, bla, bla con pies de barro.



> Esa es la opinion del que escribio ese articulo pero no significa que sea correcto o la verdad. Es la opinion del individuo que escribio ese articulo en wikipedia y nada mas.



"Opinión" es algo con un componente subjetivo. "Latino" es algo muy concreto, con una definición nada subjetiva; y con "americano", pasa lo mismo. Por lo tanto, "latinoamericano" es lo que simultáneamente es latino y americano sin que haya subjetividad. Es lo que tienen los términos y estructuras concisos y que se autoexplican.

No tengan ahora la cara tan duda de secuestrar el término "latino" y encima de quejarse de que los estadounidenses secuestran el término "americano".



> Para mi que no es urgente saber que es exactamente "Latinoamerica" porque depende a quien le preguntas. Latinoamerica es generalmente considerada de cosistir de los paises donde se habla castellano y a veces incluye a Brasil. Y Estados Unidos es Estados Unidos.



Pregúntale a alguien de Arkansas qué es lo que en su opinión se considera generalmente América. Los que respetamos la etimología de las palabras no tenemos esos problemas.



> Has respondido tu propia pregunta. Si no se identifica como Latinoamericano, bueno no lo es. Nadie lo va a forzar, no es cosa de muerte o vida.



¿Y si vive en Colombia pero dice que no se siente Colombiano no tiene que pagar impuestos al estado colombiano? Y si dice que no se siente bajito pero mide 1,40m ¿es bajito?¿Por qué cada vez que me dicen "es que es algo que está relacionado con los sentimientos" me suena a "como no tengo ningún argumento objetivo prescindiré de la parte objetiva y lógica para decir lo que me gusta y quedarme tan ancho"? Qué absurdo 


Y vuelvo a poner lo de antes, que no quiero que derive de forma simplista:




> Me parece que nadie dice que no sean latinoamericanos, sino que son americanos, latinoamericanos, iberoamericanos e hispanoamericanos todo a la vez. Y se puede ser todo a la vez porque cada término tiene un ámbito distinto, y como cada uno tiene un ámbito distinto, su precisión es diferente según lo que se quiera definir al aplicarlos.
> 
> Pero obviamente no esto no lo tienen muy claro o no estarían todo el rato con "mira esta descripción tan buena, uy, media hora más tarde no va a valer", "se define por la mayor de las subjetividades que se me ocurren" ni con "este país no entra en nuestra definición, antes sí entraba; luego, ya veremos" ni nada. Vamos, que ni existiría este hilo.
> 
> Y me parece mal que vengan ahora a apropiarse de un término bien construido y autodefinitorio dejando fuera a los territorios que "no les caen bien", cuando eso es exactamente lo mismo que hacen los estadounidenses que se apropian de los términos "America" y "American" para el país y población que ellos quieren dejando fuera a otros quienes también entran legítimamente en esa definición (ustedes, los latinoamericanos, entre otros).
> 
> Al menos parece que no siguen el juego de "latino" (en vez de "latinoamericano") ya que fué introducido por el gobierno de EE.UU. para catalogar muy vagamente a cierto estrato de la población inmigrante (que yo sepa) además de no incluir la palabra "americano" para reservársela para ellos mismos, los estadounidenses, y de que en realidad tal cual y sin el sufijo "americano" sólo puede referirse a países europeos (si se usa como término cultural) o a la región del Lazio en Italia (si se usa como referencia geográfica).
> 
> Espero haber sido claro.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

zebedee said:
			
		

> ¿Cuándo se convertió Wikipedia en una fuente fiable?
> 
> Cualquier persona puede redactar una entrada en Wikipedia sin ser experto en nada. Es una recopilación de informaciones escritas bajo el punto de vista subjectivo de cada escritor y, por tanto, no son siempre de fiar.



Cualquiera puede redactar, pero hay comités de revisores para pulir fallos y discrepancias. De hecho, cualquiera que no considere que Haití es latinoamérica puede ir a editarlo (lo que no quiere decir que luego no se lo corrijan entre otros). También se pueden mirar las referencias de las Wikipedias de otros idiomas, de otros autores, y las referencias externas (en todas las que he mirado pone que latinoamérica incluye a los territorios francófonos, "casualmente").


----------



## Yuribear

hedonist said:
			
		

> Ha mi no me interesa o importa si se le llama a los habitantes de las Americas, que tienen como su lengua nativa una de las variadades de el latin vulgar, Latinoamericanos o no. Me da lo mismo. Lo que me molesta mas que otra cosa es la hipocrecia y doble moral en como se tolera y se acepta que se referia a los indigenas de “indios” cuando no tienen nada relacionado o en comun con la India donde la palabra tiene su origen.


Hola Hedonist,

No te saques de onda, lo que pasa es que ese tema ya lo discutimos hasta caer agotados del cansancio... visita este hilo. 

Hola Dr. Quizá,

Mira dejemos a un lado las interrelaciones de las especies, porque los ecosistemas no tienen fronteras y la desaparición de una especie trae consecuencias en otras latitudes. Podría darte miles de ejemplos, justo a eso me dedico... pero lo que te quiero decir es que si bien tenemos especies que pertencen a la misma familia... son especies diferentes. Pero tu lo que dices es que los ecosistemas son iguales... pues sí, tenemos bosques mesófilos, desiertos y otros tantos hábitats similares, todos interconectados, pero las especies que las conforman son diferentes. Nosotros no tenemos al _Canis lupus ibericus_, por decirte, sino al _Canis lupus mexicanus._ No se si te quede claro.

En cuanto a los latinos, creo que Yeu y los que dijeron que " no sienten a algunos como latinoamericanos", ya rectificaron y aclararon que han sido mal interpretados o no se expresaron con claridad. Todos somos* latinoamericanos* (incluyendo los francófonos, los queridos chés y los bien queridos chilenos) los que estamos en este continente, en la manera que establece el Wikipedia. Ya sea los mexicanos que trabajan en Alaska, los peruanos que están en Canadá, y toda la latinada que se encuentra en los EEUU. 

*Latinos*, somos todos los Españoles, Franceses, Portugueses (aunque yo incluyo a los Italianos) y todos los latinoamericanos.

*Americanos* somos todos los habitantes de este continente desde el ártico hasta la Patagonia.

*Estadounidenses*, son los nacionales de los EEUU. Aunque muchos les llamen americanos, (que también lo son por estar en el continente).

Saludos, chico!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No, si me refiero a que cuenta más la latitud que la continuidad del territorio (al menos en uno tan vertical como el americano). ¿Que aquí hay lobo ibérico y ahí lobo mejicano? Pues claro, pero qué diferencia es esa comparada con todos los puntos comunes, como la semejanza climática o en el número de horas de sol al año.

En lo demás que dices, coincido  aunque es más amplia la lista de paises latinos; los de color oscuro en este mapa:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagen:Map-Romance_Language_World.png

Incluyendo países diminutos como Andorra o El Vaticano y a la casi siempre olvidada Rumanía.


----------



## Yuribear

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Incluyendo países diminutos como Andorra o El Vaticano y a la casi siempre olvidada Rumanía.



Tienes razón!!! se me habían olvidado los rumanos. Será porque están tan lejanos del ámbito en que me muevo. ... ehi! se te olvidó la Grandiosa República de San Marino!!!   . (que la verdad no se si ese Estado diminuto esté constituido como república ... pero bueno, ya sabes a lo que me refiero).


----------



## caravaggio

En realidad no entiendo cual es el problema aún..jaja creo que no les gusta la palabra latinoamericanos a muchos, y empezamos a rebuscar siglos atrás el origen de la palabra. Yo la verdad no sé si corresponda por eso, pero creo que dentro de todos los términos antes mencionados Iberoamérica, Hispanoámerica y Latinoamérica, el último ha quedado mas enraizado en la mente de los habitantes de este continente que lo encontramos muy acertado, y pensamos que nos define y nos integra. Quizas el término sea un robo, excluyente, absurdo, su uso sea prepotente y no encaje en ninguna defición lógica históricamente, pero funciona para muchos, y es tan claro como el agua para los que se sienten pertencer a él y para los que no también (no todos en este continente se sienten latinoaméricanos) 
Particularmente este término me hace sentir dentro de un grupo y me causa siempre cierta emosión, por eso me gusta, efecto que no causa ni IBeroamérica ni Hispanoámerica, que puede que sean términos correctos pero que no funcionan de igual forma.


----------



## Fernando

Estupendo, caravaggio, pues "latinoamericanos" entonces. Lo único que te pido es que si escogemos este término seamos lo más precisos posibles. 

Si para ti latinoamericano = hablante de español en América (y que por ello muy posiblemente tendrá ciertas características culturales que lo diferencian de un habitante de la América anglosajona y de Europa), lo único que te pido que me digas (y sin ningún interés que no sea mi curiosidad de saber qué es para ti "latinoamericano") es:

1) ¿Incluye a Brasil?

2) ¿Incluye a la América francófona (Quebec y Haití)?

3) ¿Es totalmente subjetivo? ¿Un alemán (por poner un ejemplo) al que le guste mucho la cultura de Colombia es (o puede llegar a ser) un latinoamericano?

4) ¿Incluye a todo el continente o sólo al área caribeña?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fernando said:
			
		

> Estupendo, caravaggio, pues "latinoamericanos" entonces. Lo único que te pido es que si escogemos este término seamos lo más precisos posibles.
> 
> Si para ti latinoamericano = hablante de español en América (y que por ello muy posiblemente tendrá ciertas características culturales que lo diferencian de un habitante de la América anglosajona y de Europa), lo único que te pido que me digas (y sin ningún interés que no sea mi curiosidad de saber qué es para ti "latinoamericano") es:
> 
> 1) ¿Incluye a Brasil?
> 
> 2) ¿Incluye a la América francófona (Quebec y Haití)?
> 
> 3) ¿Es totalmente subjetivo? ¿Un alemán (por poner un ejemplo) al que le guste mucho la cultura de Colombia es (o puede llegar a ser) un latinoamericano?
> 
> 4) ¿Incluye a todo el continente o sólo al área caribeña?


 
* *​Para mi y creo que para la mayoría, Latinoamérica engloba de México hasta la Patagonia, excluyendo a las islas del caribe, ya que como mencione esas son  “el caribe”,
Brasil también es latino, y Canadá no es definitivamente latino y creo que ahí hablo por todos, Canadá no comparte rasgos culturales ni históricos con los países denominados latinos, en tanto un alemán que se quiera sentir latino lo puede ser pero no sólo sintiéndose sino viviendo como uno de nosotros


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo, Miguelillo, me parece coherente. Pero, ¿por qué excluyes el Caribe? ¿Qué tiene Cuba que no tenga Guatemala (y viceversa)?

Otra cosa, habitualmente usáis, como hacen los estadounidenses "latino" = "latinoamericano". En el contexto en que estáis hablando (América) me parece perfecto, pero tened en cuenta que los latinos también son:

1) Los habitantes del Lazio en Italia.

2) Los que hablan latín.

3) Los de la Europa Latina (Portugal, Italia, Francia, España y, a veces, Rumanía), frente a la Europa Germánica.


----------



## Edguy

Totalmente de acuerdo con caravaggio!!!

Lo que importa al final y al cabo es la identificaci{on que nosotros, los latinoamericanos, sentimos por esa palabra...

No encuentro el sentido de revolver tanto...o ven al idioma como on f{osil al que analizar??? El uso le dio a la palabra "latinoamericano" el sentido que nosotros sentimos... y eso lo que importa.

Saludos desde Argentina, hermano "latinoamericano"!!!

PD: Con respecto al t{ermino "indios", hace cientos de años que nos enteramos de la equivocaci{on... cuando dejar{a de pronunciarse esa palabra???
Es una falta de respeto hacia comunidades de culturas tan ricas y valiosas.


----------



## caravaggio

1.-Brasil si.
2. Francofona no.
3.-La segunda,que tiene que ver con la pertenecia , pues no se que hace el click. Mi abuela era chilena y vivio 50 años en Perú, ella se consideraba peruana porque su vida estaba aqui.
A mi me gusta mucho la cultura italiana, aprendi a leer y a escribir en italiano, me eduque con italianos, vivi 3 años en Italia y mis mejores amigos son de familia de migrantes italianos, pero no me siento ni italiano ni europeo
En fin me da mucha risa tus preguntas tan rebuscadas y especificas, esto no es un consultorio medico que hay que resolver cada caso en forma particular y de acuerdo a los sintomas..deja a tu aleman en paz con gustos latinoamericanos. Tu crees que un chino que le guste mucho la cultura española y viva como español llegue a ser español?. (sólo escucha como suena)
4.- No la estiendo. Pero asumo que te refieres a la ubicación geográfica. Pues claro que esta en América, hay latinoamericanos que viven en España como españoles que viven en Perú pero de alli que latinoamerica quede en España es otra cosa.
Que paises pertencen..pues haz tu encuenta que responda los chilenos los ecuatorianos, los estadounindenses, el de belice asi tendras mas claro panorama. Y si hablas de Canadá ni te gastes ellos no lo son, lo que si hay es latinoamericanos en Canadá


----------



## Katiamie

hola a todos... he encontrado este link espero que sea de ayuda en este tema

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latinoamerica

me parece que ya lo han puesto...pero bueno, para aquellos que aun no lo han leído...ahí está


----------



## Miguelillo 87

De acuerdo carvaggio, además Fernando hablas de Cnadá y Haíti como si fueran los únicos países Americanos que hablasen Francés, te recuerdo que hay muchos otros que también hablasn francés, excluimos el caribe porque es ocmo otra región, la mayoría fue colonozada diferente que enlos países latinos, Y de Cuba pues e sparte del caribe porque así se llam la región simplemente, pero ellos tiene el mismo sabor que un latino o inclusive hsta más, no has escuchado la canción 2la negra tiene tumbao2


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Katiamie said:
			
		

> hola a todos... he encontrado este link espero que sea de ayuda en este tema
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latinoamerica
> 
> me parece que ya lo han puesto...pero bueno, para aquellos que aun no lo han leído...ahí está


Cierto ya ven América latina y el Caribeson dos regiones muy diferentes tanto políticas como ecónomicas, aunque también AL es diferente en todo sus países comparte un poco más de identidad.


----------



## Fernando

Pues no es un consultorio médico. Es ver si tiene algún sentido la palabra o es otro término políticamente correcto para definir nada. Yo me siento chrurruflasto, pero si no te puedo decir en qué consiste sentirse churruflasto posiblemente no signifique NADA, y sea un término vacío.

Noto cierta obsesión por tu parte en decir que "Latinoamérica no quede en España". Eso ha quedado perfectamente claro, como no quedan en España ni Iberoamérica ni Hispanoamérica. En cuanto a "latino" ya no queda tan claro.

A tu pregunta: por supuesto que un chino al que le guste mucho la cultura española se puede convertir en español. En el momento en que adquiera la nacionalidad. Y desde el punto de vista "emocional-sentimental" desde luego que también.

Si yo tuviese claro lo que es un latinoamericano (para ti, porque para la persona que ha escrito Wikipedia desde luego es otra cosa) no lo preguntaría, así que no está "claro como el agua".

Mi pregunta 4 iba porque has dejado en la duda si los rioplatenses o los chilenos son latinoamericanos.


----------



## Yeu

Y vuelvo a confirmar que a los que no les parece lo de latinoamericano por no ser exacto son los de España, y "los latinoamericanos" no nos hemos podido explicar en cientos de hilos sobre el tema, no se porque tanto atado, si al final a ellos no les diran así, ni nos consideramos parte de España.

De los indios, la verdad es que en latinoamerica no he escuchado que les digan "indios", siempre se utiliza "pueblos indigenas", indigenas, pero no indios, así que no veo donde esta el doble estándar. En nuestros paises, unos más unos menos, hay una conciencia y respeto a nuestras raices indigenas (falta mucho claro está), yo orgullosamente tengo un nombre del dialecto de la tribu Yaqui, del noroeste de México.


----------



## Fernando

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Cierto ya ven América latina y el Caribeson dos regiones muy diferentes tanto políticas como ecónomicas, aunque también AL es diferente en todo sus países comparte un poco más de identidad.



De acuerdo con la persona que ha escrito la Wikipedia, las islas del Caribe (excluida Jamaica) son una parte de Latinoamérica


----------



## Fernando

Yeu said:
			
		

> ni nos consideramos parte de España.



¿Y por qué os ibais a considerar parte de España?


----------



## Yeu

Fernando said:
			
		

> Mi pregunta 4 iba porque has dejado en la duda si los rioplatenses o los chilenos son latinoamericanos.



Yo al menos te he respondido que si pertenecen, hasta una persona de Argentina dijo que era hermano latinoamericano.  Yo estoy casada con un chileno y tengo amigos argentinos, si bien no son iguales o muy parecidos a los mexicanos (como tal vez lo son los peruanos, colombianos, venezolanos) tiene mucho de latinoamericano. Pero como explicarte si no eres latinoamericano, al final si dices que el termino por no poder explicarlo no existe, bueno no existimos  

¿Tu dijiste que habias estado en América? ¿dónde? ¿por cuánto tiempo?


----------



## Yeu

Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿Y por qué os ibais a considerar parte de España?


Porque pareciera que si optaramos por el termino Iberoamérica o hispanoamérica les haría más lógica...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fer a lo que nos referimos es que al parecer el termino les causa confusión sólo a las personas que están excluidas del territorio Americano, ya que al parecer todos los Americanos desde Canadá hasta Argentina, tenemos bien claro lo que es Latino y quines pertenecemos y quienes no, Yeu hace hincapié en lo de que no somos de España diciendo que ya no hay que preocuparnos por el termino (por o menos nosotros (Anglo-americanos caribeños y Latinos)) y dejar que si ustedes los extranjeros se quieren complicar la vida pues que lo hagan, ya que estamos seguros de lo que somos y como nos dividimos, creo que nadie mejor para ponernos nombres que lo propios que vivimos en el continente, es como si yo te digiera es que Europa debe de dividirse, en Europa nórdica, Europa latina, Europa e socialista y Europa germánica ah y Europa mediterránea. O se ustedes más qué nadie saben como llamarse y sus divisiones, ¿Porqué? Por que son Uds. los que viven allá. 
Ahora quiero hacer notar que esto no es nada contra ti es peor mi mensaje no sea muy rudo, perdón si así lo es no fue mi intención.


----------



## caravaggio

Yo tambien creo que me siento chrurruflasto 
Bueno no tengo ninguna obsesión..pero si lees te dije que Iberoamerica e Hispanoamerica podrian estar bien, pero no tienen la carga emosional y por eso resultaría algo incompleto. 
Bueno viste si un chino se puede convertir en español porque un aleman no puede sentirse latinoamericano.
Y los rioplatenses y chilenos los son, le acabo de preguntar a mi abuela que es de Santiago  y me lo confirmó y me respondió haciendome sentir de otro planeta (jaja mejor no digo la palabra que uso)


----------



## Edguy

Hey!! en este momento estoy a dos cuadras del R{o de La Plata, nac{i ac{a... y me considero bien latina!!!!

No se desvivan por hacer q nos entiendan... al fin y al cabo, como ya dije, lo que importa es c{omo sentimos esta palabra nosotros mismos...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

He decidido que ninguno sois latinos. No siento con vosotros el lazo que siento con un portugués (quizá sea porque estoy acostumbrados a ellos por vivir yo en la frontera) que son latinos de manual. Así que os echo de la saca de los latinos, igual que hacéis con Quebec.

Y como tampoco sois americanos, ya que América es EE.UU. (¿qué pasa? hacen lo mismo que vosotros con quienes no "enlazáis"), a ver cómo os llamamos. Puede que "indio" sea un término adecuado. ¡Ya sé que se basa en una falacia! Pero hasta ahora no parece que eso haya importado, ¿verdad? También podríamos decir "latinoamericanos que no son ni latinos ni americanos", pero creo que hablo por todos al decir que eso es muy largo y no levanta emociones (no como "indio", que seguro que no deja indiferente a nadie).

Oh, sí. Qué bien me siento ahora que reina el absurdo. Nótense las "sutiles" muestras de sarcasmo  

Por cierto, no os fiéis de Yuribear, que aunque diga que es de Méjico seguro que es un oso del Pirineo español infiltrado para colonizaros:



			
				Yuribear said:
			
		

> En cuanto a los latinos, creo que Yeu y los que dijeron que " no sienten a algunos como latinoamericanos", ya rectificaron y aclararon que han sido mal interpretados o no se expresaron con claridad. Todos somos* latinoamericanos* (incluyendo los francófonos, los queridos chés y los bien queridos chilenos) los que estamos en este continente, en la manera que establece el Wikipedia. Ya sea los mexicanos que trabajan en Alaska, los peruanos que están en Canadá, y toda la latinada que se encuentra en los EEUU.
> 
> *Latinos*, somos todos los Españoles, Franceses, Portugueses (aunque yo incluyo a los Italianos) y todos los latinoamericanos.
> 
> *Americanos* somos todos los habitantes de este continente desde el ártico hasta la Patagonia.
> 
> *Estadounidenses*, son los nacionales de los EEUU. Aunque muchos les llamen americanos, (que también lo son por estar en el continente).



Veo que no hay mucha coherencia en el "bando anti iberohispanofrancofonía". Que si Brasil es latinoamérica, que si no lo es. Que si Argentina y Chile lo son o no. Que si el Caribe lo es o no. Que si "hablo por todos" y me desdice el que viene luego. Que si critico a los gringos pero hago lo mismo. Que si la Wikipedia es buena, buena, pero dice lo contrario que yo... No sé... hay tantas incoherencias, que parece un predicado con una base muy débil...  

Sí, hoy me he levantado irónico.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Edguy said:
			
		

> Hey!! en este momento estoy a dos cuadras del R{o de La Plata, nac{i ac{a... y me considero bien latina!!!!
> 
> No se desvivan por hacer q nos entiendan... al fin y al cabo, como ya dije, lo que importa es c{omo sentimos esta palabra nosotros mismos...


¡¡¡¡Bien dicho!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yeu

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Sí, hoy me he levantado irónico.


 
Y gracioso parece  hahahaha


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Yeu said:
			
		

> Y gracioso parece  hahahaha



Dios me libre de cabrear al personal


----------



## caravaggio

quizás a todo lo que dices...Dr. quizás


----------



## Honeypum

Se suele hablar de latino(americanos) porque nuestro idioma proviene del latín. Los españoles son latinos, los franceses, portugueses e italianos también son latinos. Se le agrega el término "americano" para señalar que hemos nacido en las Americas.
Pero me atrevo a decir que el origen de la denominación "latino-americano" se debe pura y exclusivamente a la raíz de nuestra lengua. Un hijo de alemanes, para citar ejemplos puestos en este foro (y que de hecho en la vida real, al menos en Argentina, sucede mucho) es tan latino como yo, que soy hija de españoles e italianos. Todos nacimos en Argentina y tenemos en común el lenguaje, el español - que es un lenguaje latino.


----------



## zia

Para mi las palabras "latinoamericano(a)" e "iberoamericano(a)" quieren decir lo mismo.  Los dos términos describen a aquellos procedentes de países en América donde se habla una lengua romance: español, portugués o francés.   

Encuanto a "hispano(a)", este adjetivo se utiliza sólo en referencia a aquellos que hablan español.  Este gentilicio es común en los Estados Unidos.  En algunas regiones, como California, es controversial ya que se dice que es un término utilizado por el gobierno estadounidense para clasificar en masa a todos los que tienen apellidos hispanos.  

Muchos de los que nacimos en los Estado Unidos de padres, abuelos, bisabuelos o tatarabuelos de ascendencia latinoamericana preferimos ser llamados "Latino(a)".  

Con dicha palabra afirmamos nuestra "latinidad" a la vez que nos diferenciamos de los que han nacido fuera de los Estados Unidos.  Aunque nos sentimos conectados a nuestras raíces latinoamericanas, estamos concientes de que somos una especie de subcultura con muchas influencias.


----------



## zia

Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Tiene que ver con el idioma, pero también tienen que ver con la identidad. Yo hablo a partir de mi experiencia como hija de immigrantes latinoamericanos nacida en los Estados Unidos. Yo tuve la dicha de tener padres que me enseñaron el español, pero conozco muchos que no hablan una palabra de español y se sienten latinos. Quién soy yo para decirles que no lo son si así lo sienten?


----------



## Yuribear

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Fer a lo que nos referimos es que al parecer el termino les causa confusión sólo a las personas que están excluidas del territorio Americano, ya que al parecer todos los Americanos desde Canadá hasta Argentina, tenemos bien claro lo que es Latino y quines pertenecemos y quienes no



Hola Miguelillo.... no se si se deberá a tu corta edad e inexperiencia... pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Cómo dirían mis amigos peruanos... "se me raya el cerebro", de ver como excluyes a diestra y siniestra latinoamericanos a tu gusto. Los caribeños son LATINOAMERICANOS... los cubanos, puertorriqueños, haitianos.... y te informo que los franceses tanto del Canada como los de Louisiana... son latinoamericanos. Que tú no los sientas como tal, será porque no has tenido contacto con ellos, ni jamás has trabajado en foros internacionales... no sé cual sea tu rollo. Pero lo que también resalta es que traes atorado algo con los ibéricos. Agarra la onda miguelillo que los conquistadores... ya pasaron a mejor vida y son *nuestros abuelos*... pues seguro los ancestros de Fernando y del Dr. Quizá... se quedaron allá en la península bailando las sevillanas...

Que por cierto Dr. Quizá... ni creas que me has descubierto... soy un _Ursus latinoamericanus migratorius incorregibilis. _Pero bien latina y latinoamericana... les guste o no, por mi lugar de residencia.


----------



## dahut

Yeu said:
			
		

> Y vuelvo a confirmar que a los que no les parece lo de latinoamericano por no ser exacto son los de España, y "los latinoamericanos" no nos hemos podido explicar en cientos de hilos sobre el tema, no se porque tanto atado, si al final a ellos no les diran así, ni nos consideramos parte de España.


No he entendido demasiado bien lo que quieres decir, pero en España nadie considera ningún país de América parte de España.
Lo dejé bien claro, tenemos un idioma en común.



			
				Yeu said:
			
		

> De los indios, la verdad es que en latinoamerica no he escuchado que les digan "indios", siempre se utiliza "pueblos indigenas", indigenas, pero no indios, así que no veo donde esta el doble estándar. En nuestros paises, unos más unos menos, hay una conciencia y respeto a nuestras raices indigenas (falta mucho claro está), yo orgullosamente tengo un nombre del dialecto de la tribu Yaqui, del noroeste de México.


 Jamás se me ocurriría relacionar el término "indio" con algo despectivo. Debe ser un concepto de por allí, de vuestra sociedad y cómo veis vuestro mundo. "Indio" con carácter peyorativo aquí, por lo menos yo, jamás lo he oído.
No era un apunte con segundas, la respuesta era para Hedonist, que me imaginé que todo eso ya lo sabía, pero se trataba de ayudarle a recordar  



			
				Miguelillo87 said:
			
		

> es como si yo te digiera es que Europa debe de dividirse, en Europa nórdica, Europa latina, Europa e socialista y Europa germánica ah y Europa mediterránea.


 Ya estamos divididos en eso y mucho más.



			
				Honeypum said:
			
		

> Se suele hablar de latino(americanos) porque nuestro idioma proviene del latín. Los españoles son latinos, los franceses, portugueses e italianos también son latinos. Se le agrega el término "americano" para señalar que hemos nacido en las Americas.


 Los franceses NO son latinos. Hablan un idioma románico. Te lo digo por experiencia, no les digas que son latinos. No confundas que hablan un idioma que desciende del latín con su descendencia tribal.


----------



## Fernando

Yeu said:
			
		

> al final si dices que el termino por no poder explicarlo no existe, bueno no existimos



Pues si es así, efectivamente, no existís o no sabéis lo que sois.

Sin embargo, yo sí veo que aquí hay gente (llámense latinoamericanos o hispanoamericanos o iberoamericanos) que sí saben lo que son y lo explican.


----------



## Fernando

Yeu said:
			
		

> Porque pareciera que si optaramos por el termino Iberoamérica o hispanoamérica les haría más lógica...



Eso lo único que define es el idioma que habláis. 

Ahora, si preferís sentiros dependientes de Italia en vez de (según tú) los iberos, es tu elección.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

dahut said:
			
		

> Los franceses NO son latinos. Hablan un idioma románico. Te lo digo por experiencia, no les digas que son latinos. No confundas que hablan un idioma que desciende del latín con su descendencia tribal.



Sí que lo son. No sólo lo pone en la Wikipedia y en el DRAE, sino que el propio término "latinoamericano" es un invento francés que incluye a los territorios que ellos colonizaron, como ya se puso antes. Ahora, si lo que ocurre es que en francés el término "latino", tal cual, tiene otras acepciones distintas (que por algo es otro idioma con reglas y vocabulario independientes) sería un caso de falso amigos. Pero como estamos escribiendo en español, pues son las normas y acepciones de éste las que tocan. Y ahora, el recopilatorio 

*Latino:*



			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> 7. adj. Natural de los pueblos de Europa y América en que se hablan lenguas derivadas del latín.





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> 2. Se usa para referirse a aquellos pueblos que hablan una lengua derivada del latín (lenguas romances): los españoles, los franceses, los italianos, los portugueses, los rumanos, y todos aquellos países que fueron fundados por los romanos en la época de la colonización.




*Latinoamericano:*



			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> 1. adj. Se dice del conjunto de los países de América colonizados por naciones latinas, es decir, España, Portugal o Francia.




*Europe latine:*



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Les cultures des pays d'Europe latine sont en grande partie forgées par l'héritage de l'Empire romain, d'où l'expression "latine". L'Europe latine inclut principalement la France, l'Italie, le Portugal, la Roumanie et l'Espagne, ainsi que des petits pays et principautés; Saint-Marin, le Vatican, l'Andorre, la Moldavie et Monaco. On peut aussi y inclure les régions francophones de Belgique (Wallonie) et de Suisse (Suisse romande), ainsi que le Tessin (italophone) en Suisse.




*Latinoamérica:*



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> El término Latinoamérica, fue introducido por primera vez por el Imperio Francés de Napoleón III, durante su proyecto político-militar en México como forma de incluir a Francia entre los paises con influencia en América y casi exclusivamente con el fin de excluir a los "anglosajones".



Qué colonialista suena esto último, por cierto.


----------



## Fernando

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> confusión sólo a las personas que están excluidas del territorio Americano, ya que al parecer todos los Americanos desde Canadá hasta Argentina, tenemos bien claro lo que es Latino y quines pertenecemos y quienes no,



Me parece que no, Yuribear. Yeu excluye (en unos posts sí y en otros no) a los del Cono Sur, tú excluyes (todavía no sé por qué) a los caribeños y Caravaggio incluye solamente a los que se sienten latinoamericanos.

Algunos estadounidenses y los canadienses tienen clarísimo quiénes son latinos: toda esa gente del Sur de piel oscura que duerme la siesta y baila cosas raras.

A mí hasta ahora la única definición coherente y que entiendo es la de la Wikipedia.



			
				Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Yeu hace hincapié en lo de que no somos de España



¡No me digas! ¡Entonces todos los mapas NO estaban equivocados!  Es una tranquilidad.



			
				Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> creo que nadie mejor para ponernos nombres que lo propios que vivimos en el continente,



En términos generales estoy de acuerdo contigo. Espero que seas consecuente y les llames "americanos" a los estadounidenses.



			
				Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> es como si yo te digiera es que Europa debe de dividirse, en Europa nórdica, Europa latina, Europa e socialista y Europa germánica ah y Europa mediterránea. O se ustedes más qué nadie saben como llamarse y sus divisiones, ¿Porqué? Por que son Uds. los que viven allá.



Por supuesto que se admiten opiniones sobre cómo debe de llamarse cualquier sitio en Europa, España o Madrid.



			
				Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Ahora quiero hacer notar que esto no es nada contra ti es peor mi mensaje no sea muy rudo, perdón si así lo es no fue mi intención.



En ningún caso me lo pareció.


----------



## Yuribear

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Para mi y creo que para la mayoría, Latinoamérica engloba de México hasta la Patagonia, *excluyendo a las islas del caribe*, ya que como mencione esas son  “el caribe”



Así nomás de un plumazo: Isla Mujeres, Isla Contoy, et al, que son islas del Caribe... dejan de ser mexicanas, latinoamericanas y pasan a ser del limbo caribeño!!! 



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Y me parece mal que vengan ahora a apropiarse de un término bien construido y autodefinitorio dejando fuera a los territorios que "no les caen bien", cuando eso es exactamente lo mismo que hacen los estadounidenses que se apropian de los términos "America" y "American" para el país y población que ellos quieren dejando fuera a otros quienes también entran legítimamente en esa definición (ustedes, los latinoamericanos, entre otros).



Bueno, tan de acuerdo estoy contigo que le llamaría a esto una "verdad de Perogrullo"



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> 3) ¿Es totalmente subjetivo? ¿Un alemán (por poner un ejemplo) al que le guste mucho la cultura de Colombia es (o puede llegar a ser) un latinoamericano?


 
 Estoy de acuerdo contigo Fernando, buena observación, y nada más para refrescar la memoria de mis paisanos, gracias a los criollos que se sintieron mexicanos y latinoamericanos, México obtuvo su independencia. Miguel Hidalgo y Costilla, Ignacio Allende, José Morelos y Pavón, etc. etc. aún siendo hijos de españoles, se sintieron más Mexicanos que el mole, y la historia los ubica como los máximos héroes mexicanos. Ahora, quieren entrar a la revolución... pues Madero no tenía ninguna gota de sangre indígena como mi querido Zapata.



			
				dahut said:
			
		

> Los franceses NO son latinos. Hablan un idioma románico. Te lo digo por experiencia, no les digas que son latinos. No confundas que hablan un idioma que desciende del latín con su descendencia tribal.


 
 Como diría la latinoamericana Mafalda... *por favor que alguien le avise a los franceses que han dejado de ser latinos!!!*!


----------



## saturnian

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> El término Latinoamérica, fue introducido por primera vez por el Imperio Francés de Napoleón III, durante su proyecto político-militar en México como forma de incluir a Francia entre los paises con influencia en América y casi exclusivamente con el fin de excluir a los "anglosajones".


¡Qué interesante!
Así que se supone que los estadounidenses se apropiaron de la palabra "American" para referirse sólo a sí mismos y excluir a todas las otras gentes de América, y resulta que "latinoamericano" es nada más que un concepto inventado por los colonos franceses, "casi exclusivamente con el fin de *excluir* a los 'anglosajones'".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Intervención del moderador:*
*Por favor, no nos alejemos del tema original.*
*Gracias*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno, creo que por lo menos yo ya hice una conclusión (es muy personal) ,  Para mi LATINOAMERICANOS, son como le he dicho repetidamente de México hasta Argentina. Ahora si excluyo al Caribe, es porque me baso normalmente como se comporta el mundo políticamente hablando, y por lo menos en mi escuela y lo que yo veo en los medios de comunicación siempre se han referido como dos partes muy diferentes de América a los países del Caribe, inclusive en bloques económicos, se divide a AL del Caribe. 
 
Ahora mucho se hablado que si Francia, Italia, Portugal y España son Latinos, pues sí son Latinos pero Latinóeuropeos, no LatinoAMERICANOS, Qué es de lo que estamos hablando en este thread.
Acerca de que si los Canadienses (lado francés) son Latinos, bueno yo digo que no, por la siguiente razón, Tal vez el idioma Latino sí lo compartan, pero acaso comparten el estereotipo Latino que tiene le mundo de los Latinos, Pues que yo sepa NO, Tal vez el estereotipo del hombre calurosa, bailador, amable y muy caliente, es el que normalmente tiene el mundo, o por lo menos las personas que yo conozco, de un Latino, y pues los Canadiense no entran en ese estereotipo ¿Verdad? .
Bueno era simplemente mis argumentos de cómo Miguel Calderón ( o sea se yo) cree que es Latinoamérica, y como he dicho en muchos threads anteriores y así de largos y polémicos, Discutamos cuanto discutamos, Ni tú ni yo vamos a cambiar nuestra opinión, así que siempre es bueno saber como piensan los demás, pero el ser humanos 8º por lo menos yo) somos muy necios y creo que eso nunca va a cambiar.


----------



## caravaggio

Fernando said:
			
		

> Me parece que no, Yuribear. Yeu excluye (en unos posts sí y en otros no) a los del Cono Sur, tú excluyes (todavía no sé por qué) a los caribeños y *Caravaggio incluye solamente a los que se sienten latinoamericanos.*
> Algunos estadounidenses y los canadienses tienen clarísimo quiénes son latinos: toda esa gente del *Sur de piel oscura que duerme la siesta y baila cosas raras.*
> 
> 
> Bueno, para aclarar. lo que que dije, fue porque entre los términos mensionados, cual es el que sería mas apropiado..y dije que el LATINOAMARICANO, porque lleva una carga emosional  que los otros dos términos no tienen y no producen para los que forman parte de él. Quizas los otros son correctos, pero son incompletos porque no producen ninguna emosión en los que son considerados parte. Claro que tiene una posicion geográfica, pero mi ignorancia es tal que no sabría decir si las Guyanas son o no, si incluye Trinidad y Tobago, o Belice y buenos muchos otros. Pero creo que ese no era el tema. el tema era cual es el más apropiado.
> Acepto los términos hispanoamericano e iberoamericano  pero es por una circunstacia geopólitica e histórica; pero el término Latinoamericano  es diferente porque además de lo que sucede con los otros dos término me connota mas cosas que una simple ubicación en el espacio, sino también una forma de pensar y una forma de ver la vida.
> 
> Y con respecto a los estereotipos de Los Norteamericano si es curioso cuando estuve alla encontre que pensaban que todos los del sur comemos enchiladas y tacos..y que por cierto a ellos les encanta. Pero creo que el estereotipo no es una razon para definir nada, ese ya sería otro tema porque partiriamos de un error. Total yo siempre he pensado que todos los Norteamericanos tienen un arma bajo el colchón y que todos los españoles hablan hasta por los codos y no les gusta pagar el metro. pero eso no quiere decir ni que son así en realidad ni que todos los que no pagan el metro y hablan un montón son españoles.


----------



## dahut

Yuribear said:
			
		

> Como diría la latinoamericana Mafalda... *por favor que alguien le avise a los franceses que han dejado de ser latinos!!!*!


O mejor que les avisen de que sí lo son. Que no lo he dicho porque se me ha ocurrido. Que a mí se me han llegado a enfadar franceses por decir inocentemente que son latinos. No digo que todos se vayan a molestar, pero es lo que me ha pasado con algunos.


			
				Dr.Quizá said:
			
		

> Sí que lo son. No sólo lo pone en la Wikipedia y en el DRAE, sino que el propio término "latinoamericano" es un invento francés que incluye a los territorios que ellos colonizaron, como ya se puso antes.


Vale, son latinos, pero seguramente no leyeron la definición del término y a mí tampoco se me ocurrió contradecirles, que eran mayoría frente a mí


----------



## Fernando

Tengo que estar de acuerdo con Yuribear. Cualquier definición de Europa Latina incluye a Francia. Por ejemplo, en "Estado del Mundo 2005" (ed. Akal, que es francesa).

El problema es que "latino" se asocia a un señor tocando unas maracas, así que no les suele hacer mucha gracia, excepto si acaso si son del Languedoc. Los de la Langue d'Oil (¿se dice así?) ni de cogna. Y no te cuento un belga (valón).


----------



## Yuribear

Pues acá los amigos franceses que tenemos y franco-canadienses, se reúnen con nosotros en todas las fiestas, celebraciones, pic nics, etc. y ellos mismos se consideran *latinos*. Hasta dicen que es una maravilla poder tener este grupo de amigos latinos (y habemos desde argentinos, chilenos, peruanos, brasileños, etc. etc.....)


----------



## Fernando

Ya sabes que con tal de oponerse a los estadounidenses y anglo-canadienses


----------



## saturnian

Yuribear said:
			
		

> Pues acá los amigos franceses que tenemos y franco-canadienses, se reúnen con nosotros en todas las fiestas, celebraciones, pic nics, etc. y ellos mismos se consideran *latinos*. Hasta dicen que es una maravilla poder tener este grupo de amigos latinos (y habemos desde argentinos, chilenos, peruanos, brasileños, etc. etc.....)


Tal vez sea porque en Francia hay zonas donde la gente es más bien germana (Alsacia), céltica (Bretaña) y probablemente haya otras zonas en el norte (como Normandía, por ejemplo) donde la gente no se considere "latina"... pero no estoy del todo seguro.


----------



## dahut

saturnian said:
			
		

> Tal vez sea porque en Francia hay zonas donde la gente es más bien germana (Alsacia), céltica (Bretaña) y probablemente haya otras zonas en el norte (como Normandía, por ejemplo) donde la gente no se considere "latina"... pero no estoy del todo seguro.


 Me parece super lógica esta explicación.

Gracias, de todos modos, a los que me contradijeron y presentaron pruebas de que estaba equivocada... No lo olvidaré


----------



## dahut

Honestamente, el concepto de "latino" comienza a ser un lío en mi cabeza  
Yo lo único que quería saber era con que término (Latinoamérica, Iberoamérica, Hispanoamérica) se identificaban los habitantes de Sudamérica, Centroamérica y México, porque no lo tenía claro  
A estas alturas veo que ellos tienen super claro que les gusta la acepción latinoamericano. ¡Genial! Asunto resuelto 
Pero... en Europa ese término se utiliza ¿cuándo? (sin la parte de americano, obviamente).
Me acabo de dar cuenta de que "latino" lo asocio con América, como si hubiera perdido todas sus raíces europeas, ni siquiera me viene a la cabeza "latín" o "lenguas románicas"  
Cuando pienso en "latino" es como si fuera una forma abreviada de latinoamericano, ¿no es raro? y si me esfuerzo, incluso lo relacionaría con Italia, pero eso ya sería pensando a posteriori qué podría incluir el témino

Por ejemplo: ¿en qué piensa uno si dijera? "bailes latinos" (desde luego que en sardanas, jotas y sevillanas no) o "comida latina" (¿a alguien se le pasó por la cabeza la nouvelle cuisine?) o "cultura latina" (¡el botafumeiro!). No sé si me he explicado...


----------



## hedonist

dahut said:
			
		

> Se les llama "indios" por equivocación. La expedición de Colón no estaba planificada para encontrar un "Nuevo Mundo" sino una ruta alternativa que les llevara al "Lejano Oriente", India incluida, por eso de las especias y demás mercancías interesantes. Nadie contaba con encontrarse con otro continente. Creyeron que habían llegado a la India. Por eso les llamaron "Las Indias". Americo Vespuccio, cartógrafo (en lo último que he leido pone "navegante"), fue el que dio la voz de alarma y dijo que no se trataba de la India, sino de otras tierras, un "nuevo" continente. Adivina por qué se llama a América América...





> Se les llama "indios" por equivocación. La expedición de Colón no estaba planificada para encontrar un "Nuevo Mundo" sino una ruta alternativa que les llevara al "Lejano Oriente"...


Yes, I think that's common knowledge.  Most people that have a Grade 6 education know that I would presume. That has never been my contention, I have stated on several occassions that it is erroneous practice so I guess it would have  been obvious that I was aware of how that came about.



> Adivina por qué se llama a América América...


At least with America/n there's no confusion and carries no perjorative connotation unlike indio/Indian/etc...


----------



## hedonist

Tratare de escribir en castellano pero prefiero el ingles porque me expreso mejor.



> Por cierto, ahora veo que usas "latino" en vez de "latinoamericano", al estilo estadounidense que ya he criticado antes... Mismamente YO soy latino,



Latinoamericano es una palabra muy larga asi que se acorta a "latino" porque es mas facil en decir. 



> Mismamente YO soy latino,



Los europeos empezaron a llamar a los pueblos de America como "indios" cuando no eran indios y no les importo . Despues otros europeos nombraron como "latino(s)americanos al mismo grupo etnico.   Ha mi me da lo mismo si se refieren a los "sudacas" como latinos o no.  La palabra latino no tiene ningun prestigio para la mayoria de las personas que se les llama "latinos".  Es un palabra util que sirve para describir un grupo de vez en cuando.  Pero me da mucha risa el numero de individuos que se quejan y enfendan porque se creen los verdaderos "latinos" y les disgusta que otros le llamen lo mismo.  Es muy gracioso, lo voy admitir.



> O me van a decir ahora que no lo soy porque me nieguen lazos de hermandad y sangre y bla, bla, bla con pies de barro.


No entiendo el punto de esta frase. 



> ¿Y si vive en Colombia pero dice que no se siente Colombiano no tiene que pagar impuestos al estado colombiano?


Hay extranjeros (no Colombianos) que pagan impuestos.  Otra vez no entiendo el punto. Los personas en Colombia pagan impuestos porque viven ahi y no porque sean "Colombianos".  Tambien hay individuos que siendo colombianos son astutos y tienen maneras para evitar los impuestos.



> ¿Por qué cada vez que me dicen "es que es algo que está relacionado con los sentimientos"


Esa es asunto de ellos y nadie mas. No se porque una persona extranjera le deberia importar.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

hedonist said:
			
		

> Latinoamericano es una palabra muy larga asi que se acorta a "latino" porque es mas facil en decir.



Si ni siquiera les gusta la palabra tal cual... no sé si habría entonces encajado mejor "indígena" porque, total, ya han hecho referencias a que "lo que define a un latino" no es la parte de latino sino la de indígena. Puestos a usar mal el término "latino" qué más da retorcerlo más. Al final ni el latín original de Lacio va a ser latino...



> Los europeos empezaron a llamar a los pueblos de America como "indios" cuando no eran indios y no les importo.



Les llamaron "indios" porque ésa era la creencia, no había prueba de lo contrario y ni los llamados "indios" estaban al tanto de que los tomaron por gente de otra parte del planeta. Supongo que no creerás que ignoraron la presencia de un continente intencionadamente.



> Despues otros europeos nombraron como "latino(s)americanos al mismo grupo etnico.



Falso. Y ya ha sido puesto como 50 veces por qué lo es.



> Ha mi me da lo mismo si se refieren a los "sudacas" como latinos o no.  La palabra latino no tiene ningun prestigio para la mayoria de las personas que se les llama "latinos".



Pues alguno ya ha dicho incluso que le pone los pelos de punta de emoción y todo.



> Es un palabra util que sirve para describir un grupo de vez en cuando.



Tan útil que después de 14 páginas aún no se han puesto de acuerdo en qué es exactamente lo que significa (los que defendemos el uso etimológico ya lo teníamos claro desde antes).



> Pero me da mucha risa el numero de individuos que se quejan y enfendan porque se creen los verdaderos "latinos" y les disgusta que otros le llamen lo mismo.  Es muy gracioso, lo voy admitir.



Una cosa es una creencia y otra un hecho.



> Hay extranjeros (no Colombianos) que pagan impuestos.  Otra vez no entiendo el punto. Los personas en Colombia pagan impuestos porque viven ahi y no porque sean "Colombianos".  Tambien hay individuos que siendo colombianos son astutos y tienen maneras para evitar los impuestos.



Se pagan impuestos (directos, se sobreentiende) por estar censado en un sitio, no por vivir en él. Pero mira cómo los ministerios de hacienda no tienen en cuenta los sentimientos ni creencias de la gente, sino lo que son hechos probados. Y qué precisos son con los términos que manejan, los muy jodíos.



> Esa es asunto de ellos y nadie mas. No se porque una persona extranjera le deberia importar.



Pues entonces no diré nada cuando, a pesar de que estos foros son un lugar sobre el manejo de los idiomas, alguien escriba una barbaridad del calibre "*H*a mi me da" porque, total, qué me importan a mí las patadas al idioma que les dé alguien que no es del mismo sitio que yo, ¿verdad?


----------



## caravaggio

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> [
> 
> Tan útil que después de 14 páginas aún no se han puesto de acuerdo en qué es exactamente lo que significa (los que defendemos el uso etimológico ya lo teníamos claro desde antes).
> 
> 
> ?



En esto si estoy en desacuerdo. Despues de 14 paginas yo noto lo siguiente Los que viven en esta parte del continente han tenido su elección por LATINOAMERICANO y han definido con pocas diferencias que significa y a mi entender esta claro. Y otro bando que generalmente no es de América, y no se considera parte del grupo referido, que no esta de acuerdo con ese término o quizas no esten contentos aún con la definición. Los que defienden el uso etimológico ya lo tienen claro desde antes?, entonces cual es la discusión. Aqui lo único que hacemos es precisar algo que "lo etimologico" no dice. Ademas porque el tema del foro era la preferencia sobre tres términos y mi discusión iba a sustentar porque Latinoamericano y no los otros.

Yo insisto el latinoamericano es un hombre mestizo, ( hay un dicho en Peru que dice " el que no tiene de Inga tiene de Mandinga : quien no tiene de indigena tiene de negro) que tienen mucho de todas partes y es una simbiosis de culturas locales y culturas traidas de otros lados, que son nacidos en america y bueno eso de las lenguas romances tienen que ver, pero lo que los agrupa y define son lazos culturales e históricos. Eso es porque hace excluir a los Norteamericanos de Canada y Estados Unidos entre otros. (Lo que no quiere decir que haya comunidades de latinoamericanos en estos paises).

Talvez la confusión esta en cuales son los lazos que excluyen a ciertos paises de esta definición y que unen a la gran mayoría de paises americanos. 

Quizas (ojo digo solo quizas) para un europeo, que viene de un continente donde se han desarrollado una variedad de identidades en un pequeño territorio, le es incomprensible entender como en distancia tan largas como lo es entre Argentina y Mexico puedan haber lazos mas alla de los economicos y politicos y que ambos puedan tener un sentido de pertencia y una misma identidad.

Yo dire mi apreciación al respecto que pueda ser que no sea aceptada por todos.
El latinoamericano es un hombre realtivamente nuevo y tiene en su identidad un arraigo a la tierra donde vive, ama su historia y su magia y forma parte de ella. Lo que no sucede ni en USA ni en Canada, donde no existe ese arraigo ancestral, quizas porque no se mezclaron con lo nativo sino simplemente los apartaron y los redujeron en campos. Yo creo que va a eso. Ese arraigo ancestral a la tierra, nos hace ver el continente Americano como una unidad, a pesar de nuestras divisiones politicas, de los idiomas diferentes y de las identidades regionales. Ese arraigo a la tierra no hace tener ese concepto integrador,  que los europeos estan forjando entre ellos en estos ultimos años y que es de gran mérito.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Carvaggio y con Dahut, como ya he dicho, yo ya di mi explicación de que es Latinoamérica y más o menos encaja con todos los demás Americanos que han dado su opinión, Ahora como dije, los que tienen la confusión son los externos a América. Tal vez su confusión venga como dice carvaggio de que es casi imposible englobar a un grupo tan grande de personas en uno sólo, y sí es muy difícil pero es un termino muy general y que todos nos sentimos identificados, si bien es cierto que entre un Argentino y un Mexicano hay un mar de diferencia igual que la que hay de un Brasileño a un Peruano y de un Colombiana a un Guatemalteco, pues claro que las hay pero más o menos nos identificamos tanto por historia colonial, como prehispánica, tanto por lengua, color de piel, gustos musicales, ¡¡¡¡¡baile ,sabor, candela!!!!1


----------



## Edguy

De acuerdo!!!!


----------



## Fernando

Eso sí que no. ¿Color de piel? ¿Vamos a volver ahora a definirnos con base en la raza?



> tiene en su identidad un arraigo a la tierra donde vive, ama su historia y su magia y forma parte de ella. Lo que no sucede ni en USA ni en CanadÁ, donde no existe ese arraigo ancestral,



Como bien demuestra el caso de Escarlata O'Hara, los estadounidenses también tienen una buena ración de esto.


----------



## caravaggio

Fernando said:
			
		

> Eso sí que no. ¿Color de piel? ¿Vamos a volver ahora a definirnos con base en la raza?
> 
> Jaja si al fin en algo de acuerdo contigo (gracias miguelillo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como bien demuestra el caso de Escarlata O'Hara, los estadounidenses también tienen una buena ración de esto.



Pues hay un arraigo a la tierra ..pero no infinitamente *ancestral,  que es totalmente diferente *mi estimado.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

caravaggio said:
			
		

> En esto si estoy en desacuerdo. Despues de 14 paginas yo noto lo siguiente Los que viven en esta parte del continente han tenido su elección por LATINOAMERICANO y han definido con pocas diferencias que significa y a mi entender esta claro. Y otro bando que generalmente no es de América, y no se considera parte del grupo referido, que no esta de acuerdo con ese término o quizas no esten contentos aún con la definición. Los que defienden el uso etimológico ya lo tienen claro desde antes?, entonces cual es la discusión. Aqui lo único que hacemos es precisar algo que "lo etimologico" no dice. Ademas porque el tema del foro era la preferencia sobre tres términos y mi discusión iba a sustentar porque Latinoamericano y no los otros.
> 
> Yo insisto el latinoamericano es un hombre mestizo, ( hay un dicho en Peru que dice " el que no tiene de Inga tiene de Mandinga : quien no tiene de indigena tiene de negro) que tienen mucho de todas partes y es una simbiosis de culturas locales y culturas traidas de otros lados, que son nacidos en america y bueno eso de las lenguas romances tienen que ver, pero lo que los agrupa y define son lazos culturales e históricos. Eso es porque hace excluir a los Norteamericanos de Canada y Estados Unidos entre otros. (Lo que no quiere decir que haya comunidades de latinoamericanos en estos paises).
> 
> Talvez la confusión esta en cuales son los lazos que excluyen a ciertos paises de esta definición y que unen a la gran mayoría de paises americanos.
> 
> Quizas (ojo digo solo quizas) para un europeo, que viene de un continente donde se han desarrollado una variedad de identidades en un pequeño territorio, le es incomprensible entender como en distancia tan largas como lo es entre Argentina y Mexico puedan haber lazos mas alla de los economicos y politicos y que ambos puedan tener un sentido de pertencia y una misma identidad.
> 
> Yo dire mi apreciación al respecto que pueda ser que no sea aceptada por todos.
> El latinoamericano es un hombre realtivamente nuevo y tiene en su identidad un arraigo a la tierra donde vive, ama su historia y su magia y forma parte de ella. Lo que no sucede ni en USA ni en Canada, donde no existe ese arraigo ancestral, quizas porque no se mezclaron con lo nativo sino simplemente los apartaron y los redujeron en campos. Yo creo que va a eso. Ese arraigo ancestral a la tierra, nos hace ver el continente Americano como una unidad, a pesar de nuestras divisiones politicas, de los idiomas diferentes y de las identidades regionales. Ese arraigo a la tierra no hace tener ese concepto integrador,  que los europeos estan forjando entre ellos en estos ultimos años y que es de gran mérito.




Después de 14 páginas sigue habiendo esas diferencias (ni en si los cubanos son latinoamericanos estáis de acuerdo; veremos si a ellos eso les parece una diferencia poco importante) y, simplemente, usas el término para algo para lo que no fue acuñado, para lo que se ha demostrado ineficaz (a la  falta de definición del ámbito que decís que abarca y a la presencia de latinoamericanos que coinciden conmigo me remito) y encima excluyendo a quien sí respeta sus orígenes formales y funcionales. Vamos, exactamente igual que EE.UU.=América, que no sé si lo he puesto ya 200 veces y no ha habido quien me lo rebata y que sigue sonando tan chovinista como siempre.

Y esto ya me está resultando un "pelín" redundante.

¿Qué es lo que te evoca la palabra "latino"?¿No os dáis cuenta de que de hecho es mucho más justo y preciso abreviar "latinoamericano" como simplemente "americano"?¿Y por qué no un término original para ello en vez de estropear otros?

Que una cosa es lo que te evoque una palabra y otra lo que define; que el mar me evoca tranquilidad pero sigue siendo una masa enorme de agua salada. Y también una cosa es lo que a uno le gusta y otra lo que es.

Es parecido a lo que pasa si digo "Francia es el país más grande de Europa", lo cual es cierto si pensamos en ese grupo de países de un mismo continente con similitudes culturales, sociales y económicas (según con qué se compare, claro) con un larguísimo pasado compartido y el interés de compartir más el futuro que es la Unión Europea. Pero entonces tú podrás decirme que el mayor país de Europa es Rusia, se cuente con la parte Asiática o no, porque Europa no es sólo la UE, sino que abarca bastante más países aunque un español no sienta un vínculo con ellos (qué se me habrá perdido en Ucrania) y que esto se puede ver con precisión en la Wikipedia. Y entonces yo tendría que darte la razón aunque yo fuera el europeísta más recalcitrante y tú nunca hubieses estado a menos de 10000km de nuestras costas. Y como soy antinacionalista, de pasar esto, no me molestaría.


Por cierto, lo del color de la piel es bastante desafortunado (y además parece que ahora lo que sienta uno no importa nada sino que es cosa racial, ¿no? a ver si paráis de contradeciros  ) y lo del arraigo no será tan ancestral cuando de no ser por unos invasores de ultramar, los primeros latinos que pisaron el continente, no tendrían un idioma común con el que decirse unos a otros cuánto comparten.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

A ver compañero no confundas lo que quise decir por color de piel, Como todos sabemos en toda América hay desde Negros, Mestizo, Blancos, Asiático y de todas las razas habidas y por haber, a lo que yo me refiere con piel es que la mayoría de Latinoamérica es mestiza, como ya varios reportajes aportados por otros compañeros lo indican el Latinoamérica la población pura tanto indígena como Europea es muy baja, yo mismo soy un ejemplo que quiero referirme, yo soy blanco, cabello castaño claro, ojos azules, pero no por eso dejo ser mestizo ya que mis padres son de tez morena uno clara y el otro obscura , pero abuelié, y en mis genes traigo el mestizaje como casi toda la población Latinoamericana, Y esto no pasa ni en Canadá y en los lugares donde la migración no se ha internado tanto en los EE.UU. ya que en estos dos países, como se ha dicho, la colonización fue diferente, se aparto al nativo, y en Latinoamérica se mezclo con le nativo…


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues mira que razón tienes Dr Quizas ya que sí para mi el país más grande de Europa es Rusia, ojo del continente Europeo, no DE UNA  división geopolítica Europea. Así como Canadá es el país más grande de América, y de hecho sólo hay una América, una Europa, Una Asia, Una África y un Oceanía, son 5 los continentes, regiones hay muchísimas, no os confundamos con geografía estamos hablando de cultura e identidad, no de distancias y montañas.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Pues mira que razón tienes Dr Quizas ya que sí para mi el país más grande de Europa es Rusia, ojo del continente Europeo, no DE UNA  división geopolítica Europea. Así como Canadá es el país más grande de América, y de hecho sólo hay una América, una Europa, Una Asia, Una África y un Oceanía, son 5 los continentes, regiones hay muchísimas, no os confundamos con geografía estamos hablando de cultura e identidad, no de distancias y montañas.



Y si yo ahora te digo que ser europeo es una cuestión cultural que no comprendes por no serlo tú, ¿qué?  Y si te digo que ser americano es una cuestión cultural que no comprendes porque no eres de EE.UU. ¿qué?  Y no me será difícil encontrar a gente que respalde esto. Pero más fácil es mirar cualquier definición de enciclopedia o diccionario, con lo precisas que son.


----------



## Fernando

Vale, si lo que quieres decir es que en la población se han mezclado muchas razas, habiendo desde negros "puros" (si es que existe eso) hasta blancos "puros" (ídem) pasando por todos los intermedios (excepto si acaso en Argentina), de acuerdo.


----------



## Fernando

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Y si yo ahora te digo que ser europeo es una cuestión cultural que no comprendes por no serlo tú, ¿qué?  Y si te digo que ser americano es una cuestión cultural que no comprendes porque no eres de EE.UU. ¿qué?  Y no me será difícil encontrar a gente que respalde esto. Pero más fácil es mirar cualquier definición de enciclopedia o diccionario, con lo precisas que son.



Y que tenemos tanto apego por la tierra que no nos hemos movido de aquí los últimos 35.000 años.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> a lo que yo me refiere con piel es que la mayoría de Latinoamérica es mestiza



Pero no lo son todos. ¿De acuerdo? Entonces, ¿tanto cuesta decir que la mayoría de latinoamericanos son hispanoablantes pero no todos y que lo mismo que los hay rubios y blancos como la cal también los hay que hablan portugués o francés?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Como ya dije, No nos confundamos, Está muy claro que los continentes son 5, y que Canadá, EE. UU. México, Brasil, las Guyanas, Cuba, Jamaica, Haití, Argentina, Chile, Perú, etc. Pertenecen a América, al igual que España, Rusia (parte), Finlandia, Suiza, Grecia, Serbia, etc son Europeos. China, Japón e India Asiáticos, Egipto, Sudáfrica y Costa de Marfil africanos y Australia, Nueva Zelanda Oceánicos . Pero cada continente tiene sus regiones y divisiones, tanto geográficas como políticas. 
Es obvio que si tú Dr. Quizás me dijeras Miguelillo. Tú eres Americano, obvio que mi respuesta es sí, y sí yo te pregunto Dr. Q, usted es Europeo, obvio tu respuesta será sí.
Ahora cambia mucho sí tú me preguntases, Miguel tú eres Sudamericano, o sea obvio que no porque México está en el norte del continente (Geográfico) Al igual que un Argentino no es Centroamericano. Es holismo si yo te pregunto Dr quizás usted es Nórdico , pues no verdad. Ahora del lado Político-cultural-social, Si yo te pregunto eres Ex socialista (lo pudiste ser a lo que me refiero es como país) me vas a decir que no. Al igual que sí a un Neoyorquino caucásico de tatara abuelos irlandeses le preguntas que sí es latinoamericano t va a decir que no.
 
Ya ves por ahí no va tu punto ni tu respuesta.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fernando said:
			
		

> Vale, si lo que quieres decir es que en la población se han mezclado muchas razas, habiendo desde negros "puros" (si es que existe eso) hasta blancos "puros" (ídem) pasando por todos los intermedios (excepto si acaso en Argentina), de acuerdo.


Efectivamente a eso me refiero, sangre meztisa o genes lo que prefieras


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Pero no lo son todos. ¿De acuerdo? Entonces, ¿tanto cuesta decir que la mayoría de latinoamericanos son hispanoablantes pero no todos y que lo mismo que los hay rubios y blancos como la cal también los hay que hablan portugués o francés?


 
Pues yo no sé quién ha dicho lo contrario, yo nunca he dicho que para ser latino hay que hablar español (ahí están los brasileños) y del color en la vida  yo he hecho diferencia de eso, puedes ser blanco, negro, mestizo, trigueño el color no define a un latino americano


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Como ya dije, No nos confundamos, Está muy claro que los continentes son 5, y que Canadá, EE. UU. México, Brasil, las Guyanas, Cuba, Jamaica, Haití, Argentina, Chile, Perú, etc. Pertenecen a América, al igual que España, Rusia (parte), Finlandia, Suiza, Grecia, Serbia, etc son Europeos. China, Japón e India Asiáticos, Egipto, Sudáfrica y Costa de Marfil africanos y Australia, Nueva Zelanda Oceánicos . Pero cada continente tiene sus regiones y divisiones, tanto geográficas como políticas.
> Es obvio que si tú Dr. Quizás me dijeras Miguelillo. Tú eres Americano, obvio que mi respuesta es sí, y sí yo te pregunto Dr. Q, usted es Europeo, obvio tu respuesta será sí.
> Ahora cambia mucho sí tú me preguntases, Miguel tú eres Sudamericano, o sea obvio que no porque México está en el norte del continente (Geográfico) Al igual que un Argentino no es Centroamericano. Es holismo si yo te pregunto Dr quizás usted es Nórdico , pues no verdad. Ahora del lado Político-cultural-social, Si yo te pregunto eres Ex socialista (lo pudiste ser a lo que me refiero es como país) me vas a decir que no. Al igual que sí a un Neoyorquino caucásico de tatara abuelos irlandeses le preguntas que sí es latinoamericano t va a decir que no.
> 
> Ya ves por ahí no va tu punto ni tu respuesta.



En realidad es más bien como si yo dijese que Suiza no está en Europa, que es algo que en realidad se suele decir, pero que es impreciso e inadecuado aunque los suizos siempre hayan sido bastante independientes (que lo son).




			
				Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Pues yo no sé quién ha dicho lo contrario, yo nunca he dicho que para ser latino hay que hablar español (ahí están los brasileños) y del color en la vida  yo he hecho diferencia de eso, puedes ser blanco, negro, mestizo, trigueño el color no define a un latino americano



Pero sí apoyas que los francófonos no lo son. Así que estamos en las mismas:

¿Tanto cuesta decir que la mayoría de latinoamericanos son hispanoablantes pero no todos y que lo mismo que los hay rubios y blancos como la cal también los hay que hablan portugués o francés?


----------



## caravaggio

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> ¿Qué es lo que te evoca la palabra "latino"?¿No os dáis cuenta de que de hecho es mucho más justo y preciso abreviar "latinoamericano" como simplemente "americano"?¿Y por qué no un término original para ello en vez de estropear otros?.




Ya veo que te molesta..despues de tanto andar...quizas Dr. Quizas..la palabra "LATINO" pero que lo cambien lo que no esten contentos..yo me siento contento con el de LATINOAMERICANO y al verdad que muy poco me importa la raiz LATINA, porque para mi es una palabra junta suena como una unidad y es de uso generico para un grupo de personas con las que me identifico.  

Y lo que pareces no entender es que somos Americanos pero no todos los Américanos somos Latinoamericanos.

E insisto el tema del foro es cual es el mas conveniente término entre HISPANOAMERICANO, IBEROAMERICANO Y LATINOAMERICANO...si me preguntas como me quiero denominar obviamente va en este orden: Limeño, peruano, sudamericano, latinoamericano, americano. Son los términos que podria usar y como dices el AMERICANO esta incluido, pero el foro especifica un concepto mas reducido de personas.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

caravaggio said:
			
		

> E insisto el tema del foro es cual es el mas conveniente término entre HISPANOAMERICANO, IBEROAMERICANO Y LATINOAMERICANO...si me preguntas como me quiero denominar obviamente va en este orden: Limeño, peruano, sudamericano, latinoamericano, americano. Son los términos que podria usar y como dices el AMERICANO esta incluido, pero el foro especifica un concepto mas reducido de personas.


 
Bueno aunandome a ti. y dandote la razón 1000% 
de lo micro a lo macro ahí te va 

Capitalino,Chilango, Defeño, Mexicano,*Latinoaméricano*, Américano y Terrestre (por eso de que hay un Alien en el foro)


----------



## dahut

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Bueno en realidad con respecto a eso ya no podemos hacer nada, ya se distorsiono y se generalizó y llegara el momento en que se escriba un significado en el wikipedia o en la Rae o donde sea con lo que verdaderamente significa esa palabra hoy en día


Dr. Quizá, creo que aquí Caravaggio tiene razón.
A fin de cuentas, las leyes si no se cambian se quedan obsoletas (ej. protección de mujeres maltratadas es tan reciente que aún está en proceso).
Lo mismo ocurre con los términos de los diccionarios. Si no expresan el sentir de la gente, ¿para qué sirven? A parte de lo obvio, definir, etiquetar... Pero ¿no sería más justo que recogieran el sentir de la persona definida?
De la misma forma que hay términos que quedan en desuso (no se me ocurre ninguno, pero seguro que sabes a qué me refiero), otros nuevos aparecen por las necesidades de los tiempos que corren (e.g. terminología del ordenador o internet) y otros se han de adaptar a las circunstancias que hoy en día se viven (e.j. latinoamericano  ).
Y no vale enfadarse.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

He divisado este hilo - si te gustaria hablar de las diferencias entre los latinos y anglosajonas, favor de buscar Latino vs Anglo-Saxon ahora.

Gracias,
Chaska


----------



## Yuribear

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Y lo que pareces no entender es que somos Americanos pero no todos los Américanos somos Latinoamericanos.



Casualmente ayer vi a mis amigas franco canadienses, una de Montreal y la otra de Quebec, y hablamos del tema. Curiosamente me dijeron que ellas por supuesto se sienten Latinas (por la lengua romance) pero que PARA NADA se consideraban Latinoamericanas (aunque etímologicamente así fuera correcto) pues para ellas el término latinoamericano incluye de México hasta la Patagonia y las islas del caribe de habla hispana.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Precisamente a eso me refería Yuribear, Para el mundo yo creo que cuando les dices Latinoamérica imaginan, sol, playa y etc etc y pues como que Canadá no encaje en ese concepto. 
Ahora yo para hacer una prueba también pregunte en el foro cultural que pensaba el mundo de quiénes conformaban Latinoamérica, y para mi NO sorpresa, los canadienses contestaron que si son latinos por le lenguaje (los del lado francés) pero no se sienten identificados con le termino Latinoamérica, así como tú lo has indicado


----------



## rojaws

Pues a mi en particular me resulta molesto que digan América para referirse a Estados Unidos, (en un ambiente político poco favorable para el gobierno de ese pais), me siento agredido si hablan mal de América, por que yo me siento americano. 

Tal vez es un fenómeno cultural del momento en el que americano es internacionalmente sinónimo de estadounidense(inclusive en México), y esto puede tener una raíz cultural basada en que, hasta donde tengo entendido, los estadounidenses no tienen un gentilicio para referirse a su país, tienen que referirse a ellos mismos como américanos.

Creo que en un contexto étnico sería imposible englobar a alguna parte del continente, pues hay de todo. Talvez hispanoamericano sería aceptable para si se quiere referirse a alguien que es de América y habla español, pudiendo ser cualquier nacionalidad. Con iberoamericano no me familiarizo del todo pues siento muy distante de España y Portugal. Hispano = Español. Y creo q latinoamericano es algo agresivo pues implica el hecho de que fuimos conquistados por paises latinos.
Así que Edher, para la encuesta, ninguna de las tres ni Hispano ni Latinoamericano ni Iberamericano , si se trata de englobar, soy americano.


----------



## Sicofonte

Yo que soy de España, encajo en español, hispano, latino y europeo.

Por lo demás creo que lo teneis todo la mar de hablado aquí 

Saludos.


----------



## xx_contagious_xx

yo soy mexicano y prefiero latino, por qeu sudamericano se oye mas del sur y hispano se oye raro


----------



## Namakemono

No veo nada en la palabra hispano que se oiga raro. Más raro y confuso es latino. Hispanoamericano es mucho más preciso.


----------



## Mirko_87

Prefiero el término América Latina o Latino Americano.......chao con los gringos XD


----------



## Eva Maria

Edher said:


> Hispano(a), latino(a), Iberamericano(a)
> 
> Siendo miembro de este grupo étnico, tengo la curiosidad de saber cual término es el mas preferido, el mas politicamente correcto y porque. Tengan la libertad de expresar toda opinion y recuerden respaldar bien sus declaraciones. Gracias.


 
Hispano Edher,

Otras maneras de decir "latino":

- Hispanoamericano

- Latinoamericano (¿"Latinamericano" es correcto? Nunca lo había visto escrito así.)

EM


----------



## faka

La verdad, se trata de lo que sea que se quiera referir. Si decimos *"Hispano"* obviamente estamos señalando, para el caso, personas con cualidades culturales e idiomáticas provenientes de españa; el término es un tanto tenue, ya que los principales hispanos serían, desde luego, los españoles. En latinoamerica el idioma más utilizado es el español (pero no el único). Quedarían fuera de ello, entonces, los Brasileños, sin contar a los que hablan guarani y todas las demás lenguas que se encuentran (en mayor o menor grado) al sur del Río Colorado. Sería como llamar a los norteamericanos (excepto México) "*Anglos*" o "*Ingleses*"

Respecto a *latino*, un termino bastante amplio e impreciso, podría referir a los originarios o descendientes de la zona del Lacio (Italia) o a los que hablan lenguas derivadas del latin (muchas de las actuales). Por convención extraoficial, latino referiría a españoles, italianos, portugueses y, por asuntos de colonización, a latinoamerica (desde México hasta Argentina) por contraposición a el sector de colonización américana Inglesa o Inglesa-Francesa. Es como si se llamara a los habitantes de EEUU "*sajones*", "*anglicos*", "*bretones*", "*jutos*", "*anglosajones*", etc.

"I*beroamericano*" señalaría, finalmente, a personas pertenecientes a una cultura mixta entre la de los pueblos de la peninsula Ibérica y sur de Francia y Las culturas americanas. Algo así como llamar a los hermanos americanos angloparlantes "bretoamericanos", "britanicoamericanos", "angloamericanos", "celtoamericanos", etc, por construcción de referencias de cultuturas de antepasados con su locación actual.

Personalmente, creo que el termino latinamericano sería el que mejor señala a quienes habitamos al sur de EEUU, pero sería importante emarcar en base a que tipo de clasificación: cultural, geográfica, étnica, etc...


----------



## Sicofonte

> "I*beroamericano*" señalaría, finalmente, a personas pertenecientes a una cultura mixta entre la de los pueblos de la peninsula Ibérica y sur de Francia y Las culturas americanas. Algo así como llamar a los hermanos americanos angloparlantes "bretoamericanos", "britanicoamericanos", "angloamericanos", "celtoamericanos", etc, por construcción de referencias de cultuturas de antepasados con su locación actual.



El sur de Francia no tiene mucho de íbera. Por lo que opino que en cuanto a culturas mixtas, iberoamericano se referirá a la mezcla de los pueblos de la península ibérica y los americanos.

Además, la herencia de la península ibérica es celtíbera (celta e íbera). Los pueblos de la península más cercanos al sureste (de Andalucía a Catalunya) son más íberos, mientras que los pueblos más al noroeste son más celtas (Galicia). Así que también podríamos llamar celtoamericanos a aquellos americanos más influenciados por los gallegos (originarios de Galicia, no el término sudamericano que se usa para hablar de los españoles).


----------



## Anakin59

Yo creo que latinoamericano es el que usaría más cómoda. Sudamericano excluye Centroamérica y Norteamérica, y ahí también hay países que forman parte del grupo. Ibero o hispanoamericano/parlante o cualquier final que le quieras poner, hace demasiada referencia a España y, sin ofender, hace tiempo ya que nos independizamos.


----------



## prisma

Yo creo que como alguien sugirio anteriomente, es muy dificil abarcar tantas culturas por el simple hecho de darles un nombre. Yo creo que lo mejor es ser identificado, culturalmente,por el pais, como argentino, ecuatoriano, mexicano, es mas especifico y es mejor en cuanto a identidad se trata. Recuerdo la primera vez que tuve que llenar una papeleta en donde tenia que identificar mi nacionalidad, y las alternativas que tenia no ofrecian la clasificacion "ecuatoriana" Pues saque mi esferografico e hice un cuadrito con aquella palabra.


----------



## carlosprpr

Es mi primer "posting" en el sitio web y espero haber entrado la información correctamente sin interrumpir el flujo del mensaje.
Referente a los términos Hispano(a), Latinoamericano(a) e Iberiamericano(a), entiendo que el término a utilizar dependerá del grupo o persona al que se esté referiendo. Me explico, Hispano(a) es toda persona que viva en un país en el que se hable Español, sin importar su posición geográfica. 
Latinoamerico(a) a toda persona que vive en un país que habla una de las lenguas romance(Italiano, Francés, Español, Portugués), e Iberoamericano(a) es el término que encuentro ambivalente; Ibero(España) y Americano, ¿de dónde?.....¿qué opinan?






Siendo miembro de este grupo étnico, tengo la curiosidad de saber cual término es el mas preferido, el mas politicamente correcto y porque. Tengan la libertad de expresar toda opinion y recuerden respaldar bien sus declaraciones. Gracias.[/quote]


----------



## audia

Entonces los Haitanos son Latinoamericanos?!??


----------



## carlosprpr

audia said:


> Entonces los Haitanos son Latinoamericanos?!??


No necesariamente, los Haitianos hablan Papiamento. Una mezcla de varios idiomas. Un fenómeno parecido al Tagalo Filipino.


----------



## audia

Bienvenidos al Foro, Carlosprpr! 
No lo sabia -pensaba que los Haitanos hablaban Frances puro!
Son los de Martinique etc. son tambien latinoamericanos? 

Para mi un latinoamericano es uno que solo habla espanol, pero soy estadounidense y no se que opinan los latinoamericanos.


----------



## carlosprpr

Los de Martinique no lo son ya que no viven en una de la Américas. Obvié incluir esa parte de la definición en mi primer "posting". Gracias por hacerme caer en cuenta de ello. Quizá eso es lo que causa la confusión y muy bien infundada al preguntarme sobre los de Martinique.


----------



## carlosprpr

De hecho, se me olvidó incluir el Catalán y el Rumano dentro de las lenguas romances.


----------



## María Archs

audia said:


> Bienvenidos al Foro, Carlosprpr!
> No lo sabia -pensaba que los Haitanos hablaban Frances puro!
> Son los de Martinique etc. son tambien latinoamericanos?
> 
> Para mi un latinoamericano es uno que solo habla espanol, pero soy estadounidense y no se que opinan los latinoamericanos.


 
Para mí hablan solamente español los hispanoamericanos y los iberoamericanos. Los latinoamericanos hablarían cualquier idioma procedente del latín: Español, italiano, portugués y francés. Y yo, como española, tengo el sentimiento de no hablar el español, sino el castellano.

Un saludo,

María


----------



## Fernando

carlosprpr said:


> Los de Martinique no lo son ya que no viven en una de la Américas.



¿Ah, no? ¿Y exactamente en qué continente viven? Por cierto que el nombre tradicional en castellano es (La) Martinica.

Por otra parte en Haití tienen como idiomas oficiales el creole (basado en francés) y el francés de la Francia. O sea, latinos, latinos.


----------



## carlosprpr

Los habitantes de Martinique no viven en un continente, viven el el Caribe. Especificamente, en la Antillas Menores.

Por otra parte, la encuesta original tenia que ver con el termino *Latinoamericano*.


----------



## audia

Para mi hay todavia mucha confusion. Me doy cuenta que no hay concordancia ni en lo que es Latinoamerica ni en quieines son sus habitantes. Dpende si los terminos son linguisticos, politicos, socio-culturales,etc....


----------



## elizabeth_b

Si, tenemos mucha diversidad como ya lo han dicho otros en los hilos anteriores, pero eso no es diferente en los otros continentes como el europeo, africano ó asiático.  En esos continentes co-existen diferentes culturas y no he sabido que haya una discusión acerca de si son por ej: europeos ó sud-europeos etc...  

Sin embargo es comprensible que en America tengamos esta discusión por nuestra historia.  A diferencia de los otros continentes tenemos países en los que aún existe la presencia de los pueblos originarios de la región y poblaciones que surgieron en base a un mestizaje.  Otros que al contrario son países cuya población es mayormente implantada.  Otro factor que pienso influye es la gran dimensión de los territorios.  Si bien se da una convivencia entre países en los diferentes ámbitos (político, cultural, económico) es cierto que esto no se da de manera uniforme en todo el continente.  Tenemos por eso bloques económicos, como por ej el Mercosur y en el Norte se da el Tratado de Libre Comercio de America del Norte.  En fin, si es una cuestión compleja.

En mi opinión, hablando a nivel de continente, todos los habitantes de este continente somos americanos porque el continente es America.  
La cuestión de la denominación de los habitantes de Estados Unidos como americanos es tema de otro thread en la que no voy a ahondar aqui.

Y los otros dos terminos son utilizados para identificar las cuestiones culturales y linguisticas: Latinoamérica e Hispanoamérica.


----------



## elizabeth_b

carlosprpr said:


> Los habitantes de Martinique no viven en un continente, viven el el Caribe. Especificamente, en la Antillas Menores.


 
Solo para aclarar, las Antillas son un archipiélago, se considera por lo tanto una región insular del continente Americano, por lo tanto sus habitantes también son americanos. Lo mismo pasa con Japón, es un archipiélago del continente asiático. 
En cuanto a lo del Papiamento, este se habla en Curaçao, Aruba y Bonnaire. Es una mezcla entre el Portugues y el Español, pero utiliza también palabras del francés, inglés y no sé si me equivoco creo que también del holandés.

Estos países si se incluyen al manejarse el término Latinoamericano. Copio la definición:

*América Latina* o *Latinoamérica* es la denominación que recibe el conjunto de países de América que fueron antiguas colonias de potencias europeas y en los que se habla español, portugués y francés, es decir, lenguas romances (derivadas del latín). Su gentilicio es _latinoamericano_. Estos países comparten algunas similitudes debido a su larga historia en común por haber sido territorios coloniales de España y Portugal, principalmente. Entre ellos se observan también variaciones lingüísticas, étnicas, sociales, políticas, económicas y climáticas.

Espero haber ayudado.
Saludos
Elizabeth B.


----------



## carlosprpr

Interesante es  la ultima definicion de Latinoamericano en la cual incluyen los habitantes de la antillas menores dentro de este grupo. Mientras vivi en Puerto Rico viaje extensamente por todas las islas del Caribe debido a la naturaleza de mi trabajo, es necesario ver y experimentar el resentimiento y en ocasiones hasta repudio por los EU. El termino americano esta intrinsecamente relacionado al habitante de Norte America. 
No siendo este "thread" relacionado a cuestiones politicas, no voy a abundar en este tema, solo queria añadir a lo anteriormente expuesto sobre la confusion de los terminos en cuestion.


----------



## Estrella del sur

Somos Latinoamericanos, somos las personas que hablamos un idioma derivado del Latin y vivimos en América además el término no excluye a los hermanos de Centroamérica ni a los Mexicanos. Pero excluye a las minorias étnicas plop`... hace falta un término mejor que no excluya a nadie.


----------



## Mate

Estrella del sur said:


> Pero excluye a las minorias étnicas plop`...


¿Qué son las minorías étnicas plop`?


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Mateamargo said:


> ¿Qué son las minorías étnicas plop`?


Plop, como Condorito  - es lo que se me ocurre, a ver que dice Estrella del Sur.


----------



## bb008

Bueno como yo llegué cuatro años tarde y no voy a caer en eso de sudaca, sudamericanos o XXXX, y por lo que veo es una encuesta yo votó por Latinoamericano y punto.

Claro está, a mí no me ofende, ni latina, ni hispana, ni iberamericana, ni americana, ni sudamericana, total nací en América y soy todas esas y mucho mejor aun soy Venezolana que es lo más importante para mí...


----------



## cherine

Lo siento, chicos y chicas, pero este hilo no pertenece más al foro cultural.
No olvidéis de leer los lineamientos del foro.


P.S. Y, por favor, perdonad mi español


----------

